# January Babies?



## hunni12

Post your due dates and if you have your first scan post that too. Also what made you test or think you were pregnant?

Im due Jan 14th and I get my first scan May 21st. I tested because I was going to start EPO and wanted to be sure and thank god i did

*January 1st:*
sle133
Kimber
MummyBaron
wolfs_rain
*
January 2nd:*
clairea
Resie

*January 3rd:*
maryblum
MetalMaiden
Pink Beauty
loub127
vtmargaret
whatwillbe
MetalMaiden

*January 4th:
BlossomJ

January 5th:*
LittlemissH
desperate4567

*January 6th:*
HFWalker
ProudMummyy
zoeelouisee
*
January 7th:*
sillystrings
Etoiles
LittlemissH
Ready4Babe
*
January 8th:*
freckles33
melany
RoxieHart
sweetthang24
Doublemints

*January 9th:*
elle1981
AMP1117
blackmassi
JanLove2013
DeedeeBeester
*
January 10th:*
Hunni12
Gemma15
barack
JCh
4MonkeysMama:angel:
dollyemi
weejenb
Jim_bear
*
January 11th:*
KatieB
chattyB
summerlove101
.bombshell.
Mrs Mel

*January 12th:*
amd13
PreshFest
PepsiChic
R9chel
fingersxxd
Gettingcloser
Cailidgh
LeeLouClare
EverythingXd
*
January 13th:*
lil_angel
Mrs.A
CKC1982

*January 14th:*
darkstar
Mummy.R
joygirl
SarahTabor
SandyParks
*
January 15th:*
helena
Fitmomma
MrsC1003
SparkleJulia
babybonica
sugaplumx27

*January 16th:*
calista20
DittyByrd
bbrn
xteepeex
MissMummy2Be
silverstone35
preg_pilot

*January 17th:*
Kros330
MamaOfOne:angel:
visionofmine
MrsHopeful

*January 18th:*
LadyBug183
Bump2Baby:angel::angel:
Smooch
BabyHappy1
BabyJewel:angel:
MrsWaddlesan
Tani Tucker
*
January 19th:*
RDO
Beccaboop
Kittenscales

*January 20th:*
TattooedMamma
morm91
Smudgelicious
Leinzlove

*January 21st:*
Nikkilewis14
beckster201
babytime1
ourlittlehill
dee11
mommy_tobe_19
mimi1979
Perfect_pink
BlossomJ
*
January 22nd:*
Lover
krissie1234uk
CharlieO
Precious84
nikkilovey
laura1401
stardust1976

*January 23rd:*
GrinzGigglez
Meilihua
Skitttles
littlelotti1
*
January 24th:*
j1405
Lilicat
blynn
*January 25th:*
mybundleofjoy:angel:
Baby2867
BlueEyedVet
crossbow

*January 26th:*
butterworth
littlepeterso
20something

*January 27th:*
xxxjacxxx
Beckixlou
jpl66
Tankmom23
ButtonsWife
Rota
*
January 28th:*
NellandZack
nicky n baby2
aanch
Emtabby
Lisa84

*January 29th:*
Bundle of joy
Wispyshadow
Sheep10
L61195

*January 30th:*
gemmaplustwo
berticles21
James0763:angel:
LornaMJ
stuckinoki
LuckyFlutter
CrystalDiva
gemmy123
YikesBaby

*January 31st*:​


----------



## calista20

Hi there,

Just found out today and I'm sooo excited. I've been trying for 9 months and after a dosage change of my thyroid meds and levels in a better range I finally got my bfp :)

I'm due January 16th. I'm in Canada and they usually don't do ultrasound until you're 16 weeks so mine will be a ways away.


----------



## elle1981

Hi girls

i'm due jan 9th and have a early scan at 6 wks on tues 15th may, and then all being well another scan at 12 weeks which will be around the end of June!

Eeeeeeeekkk for us!! :happydance:

Elle xx


----------



## helena

Hi girls, I am right between you and due jan 15! Based on my
Own calculations, haven't seen the doc yet.
I am English, 34, live in France but my doc is in Switzerland, we're right on the border.
I tested as I had been ttc and am a Poas addict.
This will be my third and final baby. I look forward to growing fat ankles with you xxxx


----------



## hunni12

Gosh i wouldn't be able to wait so long


----------



## hunni12

Ohhhh do i see potential bump buddies :)


----------



## Kros330

I just found out yesterday! Based on FF I should be do around Jan 17. I am going in to dr on friday for confirmation and my first sono will be at 7 wks. Im so excited!!!


----------



## elle1981

Theres lots of us due Jan- looks like a bit of a baby boom lol!

theres a jan 2013 birthboards too.

Love bump buddies! :)

Elle x


----------



## Fitmomma

Hi Ladies! 
I am due Jan. 15th! I don't have a scan scheduled yet but I hope to get an early one. I had a couple dreams that I was pregnant and they have been accurate my last two times (which unfortunately both ended in ms). Also, I just felt a little different. So I decided to test and to my surprise BFP!! So excited! Cross your fingers that this one sticks!


----------



## hunni12

They say alot of people are getting pregnant because it's leap year haha. If you want to be bump buddies you can add me :)


----------



## calista20

Would love some bump buddies :)


----------



## elle1981

hunni12 said:


> They say alot of people are getting pregnant because it's leap year haha. If you want to be bump buddies you can add me :)

Ok so how do we actually add a bump buddy? My brain is mush! hahaha

Elle x


----------



## elle1981

calista20 said:


> Would love some bump buddies :)

ooooohhh cool!! Lets all buddy up!! :)

Elle xx


----------



## sillystrings

Hi Ladies,

I'm due January 7th! I don't have my scan until next month but will post when I do! It's gonna be a good start to the new year!:happydance:


----------



## calista20

elle1981 said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Would love some bump buddies :)
> 
> ooooohhh cool!! Lets all buddy up!! :)
> 
> Elle xxClick to expand...

Awesome!! I'm not sure how to add buddies either. lol


----------



## Kros330

I could use some buddies! This so exciting! This will be our first and I am still in shock!


----------



## KatieB

Hi ladies, my EDD is 11 Jan - don't think it's sunk in yet! I'd love to be bump buddies too! Hope you're all doing well and congrats on those lovely :bfp::bfp::bfp::wohoo: xx


----------



## hunni12

I think we just sent friend requests lol, anyone have pictures of their tests?


----------



## AMP1117

I am 5 weeks today and found out April 28th (10DPO) My first scan will not be until May 30 when I am 8 weeks. I have had 2 blood test which have both turned out fine and have a 3rd on Friday just to make sure HCG is doubling like it is supposed to.

I decided to take the test on the 28th because I was bbt and my temp was really high. And woulda ya know! :bfp: MY EDD is Jan. 9th.

I am so anxious for the 30th I cant stand it! I just want to see that little nugget!:baby:


----------



## AMP1117

calista20 said:


> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Would love some bump buddies :)
> 
> ooooohhh cool!! Lets all buddy up!! :)
> 
> Elle xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! I'm not sure how to add buddies either. lolClick to expand...

Click on the persons name/picture...will take you to another page, look to the right and it will say "befriend" with their name


----------



## summerlove101

I'm estimated to be due on Jan. 11th. I'd love some bump buddies! :hugs:


----------



## elle1981

AMP1117 said:


> I am 5 weeks today and found out April 28th (10DPO) My first scan will not be until May 30 when I am 8 weeks. I have had 2 blood test which have both turned out fine and have a 3rd on Friday just to make sure HCG is doubling like it is supposed to.
> 
> I decided to take the test on the 28th because I was bbt and my temp was really high. And woulda ya know! :bfp: MY EDD is Jan. 9th.
> 
> I am so anxious for the 30th I cant stand it! I just want to see that little nugget!:baby:

Hey hon

I am due 9th Jan as well. I am having an early scan at 5+6 on tuesday. We cannot wait to see my little bee!! :)

Out of curiosity what is your HCG at the moment? i had mine done today and i wondered how it compares to others

Elle xx

P.s Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC1003

Hi everyone I got a faint bfp yesterday but didn't believe it so took a clearblue digi this morning and got a very clear bfp :-D Going my lmp my due date is the 15th January but fertilityfriend says the 18th. 

I tested because I was getting PMT symptoms earlier than usual and getting very emotional and I noticed that certain smells were making me feel a little sick. Also my husband pointed out that my boobs had grown and they're very tender. I also had two weird dips in my BBT chart post ovulation (am wondering if more than one has implanted given I have a very strong family history of twins and got my BFP on a clearblue digi a week before my missed AF!).

I'm a bit nervous as I've had 4 losses but I feel really good this time whereas last time I almost immediately knew something was wrong so keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hey!!! My name is Diana and we found out we were preggers Friday! By saturday I had my pregnancy confirmed in a clinic and now just waiting for my scan that's going to be on week 9 !!! Can't wait!! So far some cramping, boobies feeling sensitive and have had some morning sickness already! 

My due date is Jan 13 !!!


----------



## DittyByrd

Just got 3 BFPs today! First OB appointment in 5/30/12.

Due date is January 16th.

I am really struggling with my nerves already over the possibility of MC. How have you guys coped with those ugly feelings? I have no history of previous pregnancies but I know the stats.

EEK! Congrats fellow bumpers!


----------



## maryblum

elle1981 said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> I am 5 weeks today and found out April 28th (10DPO) My first scan will not be until May 30 when I am 8 weeks. I have had 2 blood test which have both turned out fine and have a 3rd on Friday just to make sure HCG is doubling like it is supposed to.
> 
> I decided to take the test on the 28th because I was bbt and my temp was really high. And woulda ya know! :bfp: MY EDD is Jan. 9th.
> 
> I am so anxious for the 30th I cant stand it! I just want to see that little nugget!:baby:
> 
> Hey hon
> 
> I am due 9th Jan as well. I am having an early scan at 5+6 on tuesday. We cannot wait to see my little bee!! :)
> 
> Out of curiosity what is your HCG at the moment? i had mine done today and i wondered how it compares to others
> 
> Elle xx
> 
> P.s Congratulations!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I am due on January 3rd and I have my first prenatal appointment next Thursday, I am worried! I hope they do a blood test to check my hcg levels, I really have not had any symptoms yet aside from a few headaches here and there, I honestly don't even feel preggers! What kind of symptoms have you been experience in the 5 weeks? is it too early maybe for symptoms?:cloud9:


----------



## maryblum

I hear you Ditty! I am worried I dont have enough symptoms....what have you been experiencing? I go to my first prenatal appt next week, I hope all is well! But this is soooo stressful!


----------



## MrsC1003

MaryBlum - Hey hun. Most of the women I know didn't get symptoms till they were about 6 or 7 weeks. I have got symptoms but I have a history of hyperemesis and twin pregnancies so this isn't surprising for me. I wouldn't let yourself worry too much. Believe me when the sickness hits you'll be begging for the first trimester to disappear so the sickness stops lol xx


----------



## DittyByrd

maryblum said:


> I hear you Ditty! I am worried I dont have enough symptoms....what have you been experiencing? I go to my first prenatal appt next week, I hope all is well! But this is soooo stressful!

I have intermittent cramping and sore boobs. Initially I was really thirsty but that has seemed to improved. I only had spotting 9DPO and nothing beyond that. 

No nausea, cravings, and minimally increased urination! 


The 2WW was agonizing but now I feel even more nervous about the pregnancy itself. Glad we can all experience neuroses together!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just got my bfp today...prob only8 dpo... But very positivenone the less...due either jan 21 or 23 rd:). Trying not to get too excited, ive been having cramping and slight bleeding...i go to doc tomorrow morning!


----------



## MamaDee

Congrats to us on all of our bfp's! So exciting to have the first babies of a near year!

I got my bfp at 9 dpo last saturday after having light pink implantation spotting at 7dpo. I never spot before my period, so I knew right away. Looks like edd will be Jan 17th?

I actually had bright red blood on the same day as my bfp and thought for sure it would just be a chemical. Blood tests confirmed my hcg at 120 at 11 dpo. Had levels checked again today to make sure they're doubling. Because I had a m/c last year I am scheduled in for an early ultrasound on May 25th at 6w1d.

Excited to share this time with you ladies!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

MamaOfOne said:


> Congrats to us on all of our bfp's! So exciting to have the first babies of a near year!
> 
> I got my bfp at 9 dpo last saturday after having light pink implantation spotting at 7dpo. I never spot before my period, so I knew right away. Looks like edd will be Jan 17th?
> 
> I actually had bright red blood on the same day as my bfp and thought for sure it would just be a chemical. Blood tests confirmed my hcg at 120 at 11 dpo. Had levels checked again today to make sure they're doubling. Because I had a m/c last year I am scheduled in for an early ultrasound on May 25th at 6w1d.
> 
> Excited to share this time with you ladies!



Hearing you had bleeding as well gives me some releif! Congrats to you!


----------



## darkstar

Hello

I'm due Jan 14th, not sure yet when my first scan will be, I have my first Doctors visit tomorrow. 

My youngest child is 12 so its been a while since I've done this, its like trying to remember how to ride a bike.


----------



## hunni12

Anyone getting off and cramps that happen twice a day


----------



## darkstar

hunni12 said:


> Anyone getting off and cramps that happen twice a day

yes its just like growing pains in there I think


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls if you are un aware we have a January babies thread

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/blkwht.png​
Click on the above banner to join



:)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:hi: first Congrats to you all :D
i just found out today that i am pregnant still have to go see a doctor but my EDD is the 9th of Jan :cloud9:


----------



## Celestine

Betheney said:


> Hey girls if you are un aware we have a January babies thread
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/blkwht.png​
> 
> :)


Love the new banner!


----------



## SparkleJulia

I'm due 15th January

So excited!! Congrats to eveyone with a BFP :)


----------



## LittlemissH

Hay ladies, im due January 5th i think  super excited and suer nervous! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## calista20

Wow, there's lots of us now! Congrats to everyone and so looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## DittyByrd

I called my Ob/Gyn yesterday and was scheduled an appointment 5/30/12. Did everyone go get a blood test or are there other people like me who won't see the doctor at all until week 7-8???


----------



## MrsC1003

DittyByrd said:


> I called my Ob/Gyn yesterday and was scheduled an appointment 5/30/12. Did everyone go get a blood test or are there other people like me who won't see the doctor at all until week 7-8???

I'm in the UK but most people here don't get seen by a midwife till week 10 and then an OB at week 12. The only reason I'm being seen early and often is because I have a high risk pregnancy. Provided you're well and nothing untoward happens, which it shouldn't, waiting till week 7 or 8 is fine x


----------



## MamaDee

DittyByrd said:


> I called my Ob/Gyn yesterday and was scheduled an appointment 5/30/12. Did everyone go get a blood test or are there other people like me who won't see the doctor at all until week 7-8???

With my DS I was not seen until 11.5 weeks. But due to a m/c last year, I now am able to get early bloods and a scan done at this special unit within the hospital. I will see my OBGYN earlier than normal as well. 

It is totally normal for you to not have blood taken or any appts sooner than what you are scheduled for without having a history of any complications. Sounds to be right on track.


----------



## Betheney

Celestine said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls if you are un aware we have a January babies thread
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/blkwht.png​
> 
> :)
> 
> 
> Love the new banner!Click to expand...

Hahaha thank's so much Celestine!!! Bit diff to the others :) i'm trying to cover all tastes. I'm trying to make a seasonal type one... Snow orientated but they're all turning out awful. lol


----------



## bbrn

Hello all! New here. Just found out I'm pregnant on tueday :*) myEDD is January 16 2013!!! So excited!
and also a bit nervous as I don't have a ton of prey symptoms.....


----------



## bbrn

DittyByrd said:


> I called my Ob/Gyn yesterday and was scheduled an appointment 5/30/12. Did everyone go get a blood test or are there other people like me who won't see the doctor at all until week 7-8???

I will not be seeing my doc until June 4.....over 8wks


----------



## lod596

I'm due Jan 20th! My first scan is not till 26 June, I can't wait that long!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I'll be seeing my doctor for the first time on the 22nd of may :D


----------



## barack

hi ladies am Due Jan 10... add me as well if you a bump buddie..


----------



## 4MonkeysMama

I'm new here and found out yesterday that we're expecting baby #5! :)

My due date is around Jan 10th. :) 

My second son's birthday is Jan 13th! :)


----------



## TattooedMamma

Hey I'm I'm new in this part of the forum too..just found out on Wednesday that I'm pregnant with number 2! :D

My edd is 20th Jan (my dds birthday is the 24th)


----------



## beckster201

I found on out Tuesday and am due around January 21!! :)

My first scan is on June 5th, the day after we come back from our honeymoon!!


----------



## ourlittlehill

Hi Everyone! I found out on Wednesday that we're expecting! I was only 11 DPO and it was pretty faint, so I took a few more tests.. OK I took 3 more tests! And they were all positive! My EDD is January 21st, which just happens to be my lovely Mother's birthday. I can't wait to tell her!! I'm scheduling a blood test to confirm later today.

I hadn't planned on testing until today but I had a dream on Tuesday night that I took a test and it was positive. So when I woke up on Wednesday I thought, "What the heck, might as well give it a shot."


----------



## summerlove101

Wow! So many of us! How are you all feeling?


----------



## JCh

summerlove101 said:


> Wow! So many of us! How are you all feeling?

Still really tired, that's stayed the same for some time now. A lil bit of crampy feelings. 
Luckily no headache today like the last 2 days. SUPER hungry today.... 

Totally going to nap tonight!

How are u feeling Summerlove01?


----------



## hunni12

I still have these cramps off on but the doctor told me not to worry


----------



## Nikkilewis14

beckster201 said:


> I found on out Tuesday and am due around January 21!! :)
> 
> My first scan is on June 5th, the day after we come back from our honeymoon!!

Looks like we have the same day.. i could be off a few days as I my pregnancy test light up immediately after i took it and i thought i was only 8 dpo that day!! good luck! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jan 21 here too! :) WOOP WOOP!


----------



## MrsC1003

summerlove101 said:


> Wow! So many of us! How are you all feeling?

Over the last couple of days baba has hit me with all sorts of random symptoms. I like it though because it helps me know he or she is really in there :happydance:

I've had a little bit of sickness and get nausea on and off throughout the day but my appetite is through the roof. I've had a few mild headaches and now I know why I had such a vicious migraine last week. A little bit of lower back ache but I think mostly that is because of another symptom which the dr prescribed lactolose for! Very tender breasts which have grown already. Hubby thinks this is great, I just worry that as I was already a 'big' girl in that department I'm just going to look odd, especially until the bump starts showing :haha: I'm also a little bloated and finding I'm much more comfortable wearing stretchy clothes for the time being.


----------



## summerlove101

I'm still really really tired and I notice that certain foods aren't agreeing with me, but I am ALWAYS hungry, especially first thing in the morning! I'm also peeing nonstop! I also get s sudden burning feeling in my breasts from time to time.


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everyone. I have my first ultrasound Monday 5/14, and I will be 6 weeks on Mother's day! I am due 1/5/12 enless the dr changes the date due. This is my hubby and my first. Super excited and glad to find others that are due near me. Yeah!:happydance:


----------



## SparkleJulia

MrsC1003

My boobs are getting bigger and I've never been short of them to start with, I think i'm starting to look a bit odd too!

I'm exhausted! And sick of being somewhat backed-up in the *ahem* department. I'm sure Little Pea will be worth it when they get here!

:flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, I'm due 17th January going by my ovulation date : No scan until 12 weeks for me - boo!

I got my BFP 4 days ago and I tested because it was my birthday! I had decided beforehand that it would be an awesome birthday pressie from my hubby, lol. By the time I tested I was sure it was gonna be BFN so I was shocked when I saw 2 lines! x


----------



## ourlittlehill

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Jan 21 here too! :) WOOP WOOP!

:yipee: I hadn't seen anyone with 1/21/13 yet... Happy healthy pregnancy to you!


----------



## MrsC1003

SparkleJulia said:


> MrsC1003
> 
> My boobs are getting bigger and I've never been short of them to start with, I think i'm starting to look a bit odd too!
> 
> I'm exhausted! And sick of being somewhat backed-up in the *ahem* department. I'm sure Little Pea will be worth it when they get here!
> 
> :flower:

I think they're going to be what give away that I'm pregnant. Trying to keep it quiet but its a bit difficult when I'm starting to look like I've had surgery lol.


----------



## darkstar

This is my third pregnancy and I'm due on Jan 14th - and today I've popped!
I'm not quite 5 weeks yet and I look at least 4 months pregnant, I can't get in my jeans and I'm wearing baggy clothes. Anything figure hugging makes me look far more pregnant than I am. 
Anyone else experiencing this? I had a little bit of podge anyway I've never been able to get rid of with exercise but this is way more than that. I'm assuming its because its my third?


----------



## darkstar

I forgot to say, I saw my Doctor yesterday and she kept talking about twins and I didn't know why, maybe she saw something I didn't or saw my tummy before I did lol


----------



## MrsC1003

darkstar said:


> This is my third pregnancy and I'm due on Jan 14th - and today I've popped!
> I'm not quite 5 weeks yet and I look at least 4 months pregnant, I can't get in my jeans and I'm wearing baggy clothes. Anything figure hugging makes me look far more pregnant than I am.
> Anyone else experiencing this? I had a little bit of podge anyway I've never been able to get rid of with exercise but this is way more than that. I'm assuming its because its my third?

My clothing is definitely uncomfortable atm, seem to be living in maxi dresses. Like you I had a little bit of podge that just doesn't go but I'm definitely bloated. My dr thinks I might be having twins because my HcG was through the roof so who knows that might be why we've suddenly grown. I know when pregnant with my first two angels I suddenly got this little bump at around 9 or 10 weeks and if there's two I'd guess I'd get it that bit sooner.


----------



## hunni12

Anyone else needing a nap by 2pm lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I posted on the other thread, but it's really hard for me to keep up with the comments! And seems to many comments no one has time to comment on mine LOL Maybe they are just not as interesting (mine that is, not theirs) , huh? LOL

Anyhow, I posted most of my symptoms already. I've been feeling super duper tired. I want to be in bed half the time. I even fell asleep at a friends house yesterday hahahahaha, hubby says that I don't even wait for him at night anymore, as soon as I lay my head on that pillow I'm out! I've been feeling nauseous sometimes after food, but it just stays as like something was stuck in my throat. Cramps are slowly fading away!! and headaches, im really not liking that. 

Hope all is good with y'all!!

Dee


----------



## hunni12

I'm aw'd at the fact i turned 5 weeks and my baby is getting his or her heart and kidneys! Which means when i go for my first appt. on the 21st I get to hear my baby heart beat

@Dee:My cramps are going away too but in a way is calms me down to see them going away


----------



## dollyemi

:baby:
I haven't seen the midwife yet but according to the good old web I am due 10th January. DH's reaction was delight that I would be the sober one for the Christmas festivities and would be designated driver, cheek! :winkwink::happydance: (little does he know that by then my bump will be MUCH to large to fit under the steering wheel of the car!)


----------



## LadyBug183

Hi Ladies!
We just found out two days ago, I am pregnant!! :D
7 months ago I had a MC at 5wks, then 3 months ago I had a MC at 12wks. After my 2nd MC I had to have a D&C d/t severe blood loss. Talk about NERVES this third time around!!
According to my LMP I should be due January 18, 2013!
My OB/GYN has prescribed me progestrone hormone oral caps, twice a day, along with other vitamins. I've done a fair bit of research on this medication and I am hopeful I will have a successful pregnancy this time!

It would figure we TTC the 1st and 2nd time.. but this time, kind of a surprise. but a HAPPY one! Neither of us feel we can go through a MC again.. but we are going to remain positive and keep babe a secret until 13wks.

I am looking for a buddie that would like to text, share symptoms, experiences, etc... support one another! (Ontario, Canada)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Deedee

Yea this is a smaller thread! Im not nearly as far as u but i feel like i am..maybe im wrong on my timing! I get tired around 2 ish need a nap but then will b ok... And around 7 ish i do too.. But then i get my energy back lol.. Im only naseous in the morning when i have nothing in my stomach, but i usually eat small meals throughout the day usually...however theone time i didnt eat lunch and went to teach class and almost biffed on my students...but i did not vomit yet...my boobs are increasingly sore as well.. My tiny chihuahua loves to jump all over me and yea...not so great :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hunni12 said:


> Anyone else needing a nap by 2pm lol

Yuppppp lol


----------



## laura1401

Hey all, got my BFP yesterday. Going with my LMP date I'm due 22/01/13. Having quite sore cramping yesterday and today, and to make things worse I have woke up with a stinking cold. My temp must be through the roof as I'm burning up. Should I be worried if I have a high temperature???


----------



## MissMummy2Be

DeedeeBeester said:


> I posted on the other thread, but it's really hard for me to keep up with the comments! And seems to many comments no one has time to comment on mine LOL Maybe they are just not as interesting (mine that is, not theirs) , huh? LOL
> 
> Anyhow, I posted most of my symptoms already. I've been feeling super duper tired. I want to be in bed half the time. I even fell asleep at a friends house yesterday hahahahaha, hubby says that I don't even wait for him at night anymore, as soon as I lay my head on that pillow I'm out! I've been feeling nauseous sometimes after food, but it just stays as like something was stuck in my throat. Cramps are slowly fading away!! and headaches, im really not liking that.
> 
> Hope all is good with y'all!!
> 
> Dee

:D this is a smaller group :) i get the feeling my posts must suck half the time haha as i get little to no response at all :( :dohh: and we are due on the same day :D i fined that interesting for some reason lol :haha:

My symptoms so far are migraines all the time :( some dull cramping and filling yuk :blush: and very very sleepy:sleep: 

Congrats to all the new BFP's :D

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:
xxx Jamie


----------



## MamaDee

LadyBug183 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> We just found out two days ago, I am pregnant!! :D
> 7 months ago I had a MC at 5wks, then 3 months ago I had a MC at 12wks. After my 2nd MC I had to have a D&C d/t severe blood loss. Talk about NERVES this third time around!!
> According to my LMP I should be due January 18, 2013!
> My OB/GYN has prescribed me progestrone hormone oral caps, twice a day, along with other vitamins. I've done a fair bit of research on this medication and I am hopeful I will have a successful pregnancy this time!
> 
> It would figure we TTC the 1st and 2nd time.. but this time, kind of a surprise. but a HAPPY one! Neither of us feel we can go through a MC again.. but we are going to remain positive and keep babe a secret until 13wks.
> 
> I am looking for a buddie that would like to text, share symptoms, experiences, etc... support one another! (Ontario, Canada)

Congrats on your BFP! Looks like you will be due the day after me. I am also newly pregnant after a m/c last year. I know how nerve wracking it can be. I must have peed on twenty tests last week to ensure they were getting darker. This weekend I have calmed down a bit and stopped obsessing (for now). Thats great that they have prescibed you with the progesterone. I have wondered if I may need that myself since I did have bleeding at 9 dpo when I got my bfp (nothing since though). I will be seeing my dr on Thursday.


MissMummy2be: I am also feeling pretty much just Yuk! Most of the day I don't feel pregnant at all except for my massive bb's (i'm normally small in that dept) but during my drive from work to go pick up my son around that 5-6 pm mark is terrible. I feel so sick and headachey and like I am going to vomit every day at that time. It's terrible. Also have that cramping every couple of days which sets me into paranoia and then disappears again.


----------



## hunni12

Why can't they make first appointments sooner? I hate the wait lol. But my cramps are coming less frequent I dont know if I should worry bout it or not.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've been crampy too the past few days but I can ring my MW for my first appointment tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

It's so reassuring to see we are going through this crampy stage


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Mamaofone: I start to feel yuk and get a migraine around 2-3pm I'm not worried about the crampy feelings as it's just my body getting ready to stretch to fit baby :D I am worried about the migraines as my doctor put me off work for over half my pregnancy with my DS and I'm worried it will happen again and we want to buy our own house soon so need the income as long as we can get it but if my doctor wants me off work as he is worried about the migraines again then that's what I'll do and i will be a sham again :) this would not be so bad as I love spending all my time with DS :D he is my work I live both my boys(DS and OH) hehe


----------



## hunni12

Isnt this cute haha
 



Attached Files:







untitled.png
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dee11

hi im 3 weeks 6 days pregnant and i ll be due around 21st of jan xx


----------



## broodydan

hi ladies,
i got my BFP just over a week ago so coming up for 6 weeks preggers :) we are over the moon as we lost a bubba week before xmas last year and have been trying since september last year but we didnt give up!
now to keep this bean a sticky one! i did 3 tests including a clear blue 12 days ago and they were all positive and again today to check my levels have increased i did another clear blue and result was alot clearer and date was higher on conception reader so that tells me alls going well this time around.
ive got my first doctors appointment booked on the 15th and hopefully will get a date for an early scan due to history of mc and pcos. 
im feeling ok and very happy, had a few cramps and feel sick when i smell food cooking and a little in the mornings. my clothes no longer seem to fit :( but that has given me a reason to go out and buy maternity stuff early!! 
we would absolutely love a little girl as we have 2 boys between us already fingers crossed!

to all you other january mums i wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months and hope to get to know more of you all throughout our amazing experiences xxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

hunni12 said:


> I'm aw'd at the fact i turned 5 weeks and my baby is getting his or her heart and kidneys! Which means when i go for my first appt. on the 21st I get to hear my baby heart beat
> 
> @Dee:My cramps are going away too but in a way is calms me down to see them going away

Yeah, me too!! I used to have them all the time and now it's more a once a day kind of thing!


----------



## hunni12

welcome to the club and congrats on your bfp


----------



## DeedeeBeester

dollyemi said:


> :baby:
> I haven't seen the midwife yet but according to the good old web I am due 10th January. DH's reaction was delight that I would be the sober one for the Christmas festivities and would be designated driver, cheek! :winkwink::happydance: (little does he know that by then my bump will be MUCH to large to fit under the steering wheel of the car!)

We are also going the midwife way! Im super excited about it, it's our first baby!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Deedee
> 
> Yea this is a smaller thread! Im not nearly as far as u but i feel like i am..maybe im wrong on my timing! I get tired around 2 ish need a nap but then will b ok... And around 7 ish i do too.. But then i get my energy back lol.. Im only naseous in the morning when i have nothing in my stomach, but i usually eat small meals throughout the day usually...however theone time i didnt eat lunch and went to teach class and almost biffed on my students...but i did not vomit yet...my boobs are increasingly sore as well.. My tiny chihuahua loves to jump all over me and yea...not so great :(

I actually bffed around 4 times already, not nice... lol the first time was at 4 weeks and 1 day. I think I wont be able to eat tatter tots anymore lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

MissMummy2Be said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I posted on the other thread, but it's really hard for me to keep up with the comments! And seems to many comments no one has time to comment on mine LOL Maybe they are just not as interesting (mine that is, not theirs) , huh? LOL
> 
> Anyhow, I posted most of my symptoms already. I've been feeling super duper tired. I want to be in bed half the time. I even fell asleep at a friends house yesterday hahahahaha, hubby says that I don't even wait for him at night anymore, as soon as I lay my head on that pillow I'm out! I've been feeling nauseous sometimes after food, but it just stays as like something was stuck in my throat. Cramps are slowly fading away!! and headaches, im really not liking that.
> 
> Hope all is good with y'all!!
> 
> Dee
> 
> :D this is a smaller group :) i get the feeling my posts must suck half the time haha as i get little to no response at all :( :dohh: and we are due on the same day :D i fined that interesting for some reason lol :haha:
> 
> My symptoms so far are migraines all the time :( some dull cramping and filling yuk :blush: and very very sleepy:sleep:
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFP's :D
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:
> xxx JamieClick to expand...

I think it's kinda funny to think we were all baby making around the same days LOL My mom insists that first time mammas have their baby sooner than due date. But there are a lot of believes like that over in Guatemala. Haha. I'm just glad we won't be having all the heat of summer when we are bigger haha.


----------



## hunni12

I want to gone ahead and start buying diapers and wipes and bottles but i think it's too early


----------



## Nikkilewis14

dee11 said:


> hi im 3 weeks 6 days pregnant and i ll be due around 21st of jan xx

Im the same as u as well!! :)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

hunni12 said:


> I want to gone ahead and start buying diapers and wipes and bottles but i think it's too early

We almost did yesterday LOL, but we are moving in 2 weeks, so hubby convinced me to wait 'till later.


----------



## MrsC1003

DeedeeBeester said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> I want to gone ahead and start buying diapers and wipes and bottles but i think it's too early
> 
> We almost did yesterday LOL, but we are moving in 2 weeks, so hubby convinced me to wait 'till later.Click to expand...

I keep wanting to as well but we're moving in 3 weeks so hubby has convinced me to wait until we're at least in our new home. Then he might find the joint account starts looking smaller as I go on a shopping spree :haha:


----------



## DittyByrd

Happy Mother's Day to all of my fellow January pregnancies!


----------



## MetalMaiden

Hi everyone!! H&H 9 months to everyone!! So excited to be here :cloud9: I had a scan confirmed on friday I am a week "behind" due to ovulation time and long cycles so definitely having a January baby (Jan 3rd)!! :thumbup: My :holly: are ssooooo sore and my m/s has turned into vomiting at times, my most vlnerable time while brushing my teeth (toothepaste yeecchhh) and the afternoons i start feeling queasy and suuperr sleepy!


----------



## xteepeex

Hi all.

Would love to join you all, although advanced warning, I'm petrified already!!

This is my first, Dh already has a 12 year old who I adore. We got our bfp on Thurs, and by the looks of it are due 16th Jan. havent been to the doc yet as I want to wait til 6 weeks because as I already mentioned I'm scared of losing our little Lady Alonso. 

Symptoms, um,., well I appear to suddenly have developed the skill of burping! It's awful, because I really hate it when someone else does it, but for the last week I've done nothing but burp, and feel sick when I cant. Yuck! I've also been going to the loo more often, and had a horrible dull headache last night. Oh, and had to have a little nap yesterday afternoon 

Looking forward to talking to you all!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Uhhhh @metailmaiden, those are happy times indeed. Haha. I'm yet to see how I'll be at week 6 and days, not long before I get there!

@xteepeex I'm still having terrible gasses. :( but havn't been burping :/ Welcome!

@DittyByrd: THANK YOU!! Happy Mothers Day!!


----------



## Mummy.R

hunni12 said:


> Post your due dates and if you have your first scan post that too. Also what made you test or think you were pregnant?
> 
> Im due Jan 14th and I get my first scan May 21st. I tested because I was going to start EPO and wanted to be sure and thank god i did

I just found out i am pregnant today after a scare that it was ectopic. I am also due Jan 14th (Last Period was April 9th so im just assuming that myself). I will make all my appointments this week!


----------



## Mummy.R

how do i add on tickers and such. having a hard time figuring it out


----------



## AMP1117

Mummy.R said:


> how do i add on tickers and such. having a hard time figuring it out

You go to a site that has them (if you see one you like in someones sigy then just click on it and it will take you to the site) Once there the site will walk you through creating it and then give you a code you need to copy and paste into your sigy on here.


----------



## hunni12

Mummy.R said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Post your due dates and if you have your first scan post that too. Also what made you test or think you were pregnant?
> 
> Im due Jan 14th and I get my first scan May 21st. I tested because I was going to start EPO and wanted to be sure and thank god i did
> 
> I just found out i am pregnant today after a scare that it was ectopic. I am also due Jan 14th (Last Period was April 9th so im just assuming that myself). I will make all my appointments this week!Click to expand...

So happy for you .i have my wic appointment Tuesday


----------



## Mummy.R

Thanks for the ticker help!!

I cant wait to see everyone's first scan pics!


----------



## MrsC1003

Hospital in the morning :argh: scared is not the word!! After 4 losses and 2 months ago being told I was infertile this is not an exciting time for me :cry: I just want to know my baby is OK but the gynae I'm seeing is horrible. He's good at his job (apparently, according to all the other drs, but I have yet to see this) but his bedside manner is atrocious. Just pray he finds a way to help me keep my little one.


----------



## Mummy.R

MrsC1003 said:


> Hospital in the morning :argh: scared is not the word!! After 4 losses and 2 months ago being told I was infertile this is not an exciting time for me :cry: I just want to know my baby is OK but the gynae I'm seeing is horrible. He's good at his job (apparently, according to all the other drs, but I have yet to see this) but his bedside manner is atrocious. Just pray he finds a way to help me keep my little one.

I have my FX'd for you and sending you all the baby dust possible for a H&H 9 months! Good Luck, keep us posted!


----------



## darkstar

MrsC1003 said:


> Hospital in the morning :argh: scared is not the word!! After 4 losses and 2 months ago being told I was infertile this is not an exciting time for me :cry: I just want to know my baby is OK but the gynae I'm seeing is horrible. He's good at his job (apparently, according to all the other drs, but I have yet to see this) but his bedside manner is atrocious. Just pray he finds a way to help me keep my little one.

It seems to be a common complaint about grumpy specialists. I had one that was really mean and was looking at his watch during my labour, he even complained and told me he had other patients to see so I needed to push harder than that LOL. I laugh now but at the time I wanted to kick him across the room.

I'm sure you'll be fine, will keep my fingers crossed for you and sprinkle lots of baby dust.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

DeedeeBeester said:


> I think it's kinda funny to think we were all baby making around the same days LOL My mom insists that first time mammas have their baby sooner than due date. But there are a lot of believes like that over in Guatemala. Haha. I'm just glad we won't be having all the heat of summer when we are bigger haha.

It is kinda funny that we all must of been making these bubs the same time LOL I went one day early with my first i will have all the heat of summer at the end of my pregnancy as im due in the middle of summer here in Australia my son was born in winter so its going to be a whole new experience for me.


----------



## hunni12

Good luck at the hospital Mrs C. Im nervous because tomorrow i find out my hcg levels n i don't know what to expect


----------



## MamaDee

MetalMaiden said:


> Hi everyone!! H&H 9 months to everyone!! So excited to be here :cloud9: I had a scan confirmed on friday I am a week "behind" due to ovulation time and long cycles so definitely having a January baby (Jan 3rd)!! :thumbup: My :holly: are ssooooo sore and my m/s has turned into vomiting at times, my most vlnerable time while brushing my teeth (toothepaste yeecchhh) and the afternoons i start feeling queasy and suuperr sleepy!

I also gag on my toothbrush every single morning! Yuck:coffee:


----------



## darkstar

I managed to find a midwife despite my doctors warning nobody would want to take me on with my due date and that there is a shortage of midwives in my city. She is one that is highly recommended so I got lucky. I have to wait until 30 Jan for my first appointment though, I'll be over 7 weeks by then.


----------



## hunni12

Yu mean June 30th right?


----------



## darkstar

Oops no 30 May, baby brain has started already!


----------



## hunni12

LOL. I take it that Jan 30 is your due date?


----------



## LadyBug183

laura1401 said:


> Hey all, got my BFP yesterday. Going with my LMP date I'm due 22/01/13. Having quite sore cramping yesterday and today, and to make things worse I have woke up with a stinking cold. My temp must be through the roof as I'm burning up. Should I be worried if I have a high temperature???

Hi Laura,
Congratulations!!! I too just found out, and am due January 18th!

I have also been experiencing cramping, which is common. 
Unless it is severe, then it's cause for concern. 

You should monitor your temperature, as a temp over 100degreesF can be very dangerous and sometimes fatal for babe. Try taking acetaminophen (tylenol 500mg) to bring down your fever, if this doesn't work, I would make a doctors appt or plan a trip to the hospital. I am giving you this advice as a nurse, not just as another expecting mother!

Hope all goes well. Keep us updated!


----------



## laura1401

Thanks Ladybug & congratulations to you too. 

I've been to see the doctor this morning as I thought I was developing a chest infection but my chest is clear and it's only viral, since sat my temp has came down quite a bit thankfully. I'm a nurse too, but unfortunately a very bad patient (or so I'm told) 
I don't think it's quite sunk in yet but thankfully the cramping isn't too bad today :wacko:


----------



## LadyBug183

laura1401 said:


> Thanks Ladybug & congratulations to you too.
> 
> I've been to see the doctor this morning as I thought I was developing a chest infection but my chest is clear and it's only viral, since sat my temp has came down quite a bit thankfully. I'm a nurse too, but unfortunately a very bad patient (or so I'm told)
> I don't think it's quite sunk in yet but thankfully the cramping isn't too bad today :wacko:

I over analyze everything. And cant help but self diagnosing too lol The joys of being a nurse..
Glad to hear your temp came down.
We are pretty much at the same stage in our pregnancy, MSG me anytime, we can bounce info off one another. ;) 
Take it easy!:)


----------



## MrsC1003

Went to the hospital and saw a different specialist today who was MUCH nicer. She was pleased with my blood results and thinks me and baba are doing well. Will be having scans at 7, 9, 12, 14, 16 and 20 weeks and then they'll decide how many more to do :happydance: get to see baba lots of times!! Praying he or she stays sticky!!


----------



## ourlittlehill

darkstar said:


> I have to wait until 30 Jan for my first appointment though, I'll be over 7 weeks by then.

I called my Doctor's office only to be informed that I can't come in until I'm 8 weeks, which won't be until June 11th. They were nice enough to offer me a class this Wednesday, though. I just have so many questions about what I can and can't do.. It's frustrating! :dohh:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My scan is at week 9! God knows im counting the days!


----------



## hunni12

I called my doctor to ask about my blood work and they said everything thing came back well except for my iron levels. Does this mean that my hcg levels are where they need to be?


----------



## MrsC1003

hunni12 said:


> I called my doctor to ask about my blood work and they said everything thing came back well except for my iron levels. Does this mean that my hcg levels are where they need to be?

That sounds like its all fine including hcg, except for maybe a little anaemia (low iron levels). :thumbup:

I have my first scan in two weeks :happydance: at 7 weeks pregnant so they can see how baba is doing. Then another at 9, again at 12, 16, 20, 25, 30 and 35 lol. Lots of baby pics :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

I am starting to feel so positive and hopeful. My first scan is on the 21st I'm so excited


----------



## darkstar

hunni12 said:


> LOL. I take it that Jan 30 is your due date?

Jan 14th


----------



## hunni12

How OH feeling?


----------



## amd13

I too am due in January (EDD is the 12th) :)
Lots of January babies I see!!! :) :)

I decided to test because I was late and my boobs were (and still are) VERY sore!! I took 3 different tests and it still hasn't quite sunk in yet. First appointment is this Thursday (May 17th). I am so very excited!!


----------



## hunni12

Congratulations hun


----------



## PreshFest

Hey everyone! I'm due January 12. I actually found out on May 1st at just 3w3d! Very early! The day before that I just felt different. I was at work and just staring at the wall for a while. so I tested the next morning at 9dpo and it was positive. I've lost my last two, so this is pretty nerve wracking for me! 

I have my first scan a week from today on May 21st! EEEEKKKK!!!


----------



## SarahTabor

Due 14th Jan...This is baby number 2 :D xxx


----------



## DittyByrd

ourlittlehill said:


> darkstar said:
> 
> 
> I have to wait until 30 Jan for my first appointment though, I'll be over 7 weeks by then.
> 
> I called my Doctor's office only to be informed that I can't come in until I'm 8 weeks, which won't be until June 11th. They were nice enough to offer me a class this Wednesday, though. I just have so many questions about what I can and can't do.. It's frustrating! :dohh:Click to expand...

If you are not a high risk pregnancy, you need to do everything in moderation. You should use common sense. If you have been exercising, keep it up. It's ok to do cardio so long as you don't overheat or feel faint.

This is my personal list:

Do's

Have sex
Exercise
Take a prenatal vitamin
Eat responsibly
Occasionally indulge a craving
Continue with allergy medication like Claritin or Zyrtec
Keep hydrated - Drink lots of water
Enjoy your pregnancy!

Don't

Sweat the small stuff
Clean the litter box
Eat raw fish
Eat lunch meat that's not heated
Exceed 200mg caffeine daily (a 20 bottle of Diet Pepsi has 63mg, for reference)
Take any pain medications other than Tylenol
Take any other medications without first contacting your doctor's office
Listen to the horror stories
Smoke or do drugs

So many opinions out there about what you can and can't do. Again, everything in moderation. European women routinely have a glass of wine with dinner all through pregnancy. Japanese women still eat sushi during pregnancy. I think every woman needs to do what she thinks is right and best for her pregnancy within _medical_ guidelines! Best wishes!


----------



## ourlittlehill

Thanks, Ditty bird! I'm pretty sure I'm not a high risk pregnancy, but I was working out 4 times a week and that equated to alot of core strengthening and running about 16 miles a week. I think I'll have to scale back on distance and speed, like walking at a brisk pace for 2 miles instead. I'm unsure about the other stuff though. I was doing a weight class, a few core strength classes, and yoga and I'm not sure what's OK and what's probably frowned upon. 

Your list was AWESOME though. Let me say it again. *AWESOME.*:thumbup:


----------



## HFWalker

I am due Jan 6th- this is my first pregnancy and I am so excited!!!


----------



## MrsC1003

ourlittlehill said:


> Thanks, Ditty bird! I'm pretty sure I'm not a high risk pregnancy, but I was working out 4 times a week and that equated to alot of core strengthening and running about 16 miles a week. I think I'll have to scale back on distance and speed, like walking at a brisk pace for 2 miles instead. I'm unsure about the other stuff though. I was doing a weight class, a few core strength classes, and yoga and I'm not sure what's OK and what's probably frowned upon.
> 
> Your list was AWESOME though. Let me say it again. *AWESOME.*:thumbup:

Hey, generally the advise is that you can continue doing what you were doing before pregnancy except for certain 'high risk' sports and exercise, as your body is already used to it. The running should be absolutely fine. I run about 14 miles each week. I have reduced distance and speed on the basis of compensating for morning sickness and energy levels. Yoga is probably completely fine. I am unsure about the core strength and weight classes though.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

TMI: Anybody else have a new vein map on each boob or is it just me? lol


----------



## Etoiles

Hi ladies!

I hope I can join! I am due January 7th. The due date got updated after my first scan tonight. :) 

It was so amazing to see a real little bean there I could not believe it and started crying happy tears. :cloud9: They were even able to measure its heart beat and it was 130 BPM. I don't have a digital copy of the photo yet but should scan it soon.

Best wishes and happy pregnancy to everyone!


----------



## sugaplumx27

Fitmomma said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I am due Jan. 15th! I don't have a scan scheduled yet but I hope to get an early one. I had a couple dreams that I was pregnant and they have been accurate my last two times (which unfortunately both ended in ms). Also, I just felt a little different. So I decided to test and to my surprise BFP!! So excited! Cross your fingers that this one sticks!

Im january 15th too!!! 5 full weeks as of tomorrow i have a scan june 12th and im so flipping excited!!!

Hoping for sticky beans fir us!


----------



## lil_angel

Hi all. Just got my bfp yesterday and to my calculations I'm due 13th Jan!


----------



## JCh

lil_angel said:


> Hi all. Just got my bfp yesterday and to my calculations I'm due 13th Jan!

Congrats lil_angel!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Jim_bear

Hi everyone I'm 5 weeks 3 days due jan 12th!!! It's mine and DH 1st and very excited!!!

My only concerns is I have An 11 month old cat and have been reading about Toxoplasmosis which has been making me very anxious as our cat hunts daily!!! I havnt cleaned the litter out for a few months since ttc DH Has been doing that but we have an open plan kitchen Lounge diner which is where his tray is kept. I can't stop him from jumping On the kitchen units either!!! 
Does anyone else have cats or can stop me from fretting?! Lol xxxx


----------



## Jim_bear

DeedeeBeester said:


> TMI: Anybody else have a new vein map on each boob or is it just me? lol

Yes!! And very erect nipples lol


----------



## JCh

Jim_bear said:


> Hi everyone I'm 5 weeks 3 days due jan 12th!!! It's mine and DH 1st and very excited!!!
> 
> My only concerns is I have An 11 month old cat and have been reading about Toxoplasmosis which has been making me very anxious as our cat hunts daily!!! I havnt cleaned the litter out for a few months since ttc DH Has been doing that but we have an open plan kitchen Lounge diner which is where his tray is kept. I can't stop him from jumping On the kitchen units either!!!
> Does anyone else have cats or can stop me from fretting?! Lol xxxx

I've heard putting down tinfoil on the countertops will prevent them from jumping as the noise scares them off. I've known a few people who were pregnant with a cat/ multiple cats and haven't heard of them having health issues. The worrying is probably more detrimental, just make sure to clean ur hands/ surfaces.


----------



## DittyByrd

Jim_bear said:


> Hi everyone I'm 5 weeks 3 days due jan 12th!!! It's mine and DH 1st and very excited!!!
> 
> My only concerns is I have An 11 month old cat and have been reading about Toxoplasmosis which has been making me very anxious as our cat hunts daily!!! I havnt cleaned the litter out for a few months since ttc DH Has been doing that but we have an open plan kitchen Lounge diner which is where his tray is kept. I can't stop him from jumping On the kitchen units either!!!
> Does anyone else have cats or can stop me from fretting?! Lol xxxx

You are in luck. I am a *veterinarian*. You have nothing to be concerned about so long as your DH continues to clean the litter daily!

Toxoplasma is a protozoal parasite shed in cat feces but is also present in undercooked/contaminated meat. To be infective, the oocyst needs to be present in the environment for 48 hrs. If your DH cleans the litter daily, the oocyst simply cannot be infective, even if you should accidently consume one (ick)!

Wipe down the counters before food prep. This is sufficient.

There is a LOT of bad information out there on this topic. Even "What to Expect When You're Expecting" lists is as a VIRUS! Grrrrr.

You don't need to get rid of your cat, just practice good hygiene and avoid the box. If you do end up cleaning the litter, wear gloves and wash your hands. No problem.

I have 2 cats. I am also exposed to the worst of the worst in my job. And I'm not scared. Knowledge is power Jim_Bear! Best Wishes!


----------



## DittyByrd

lil_angel said:


> Hi all. Just got my bfp yesterday and to my calculations I'm due 13th Jan!

Congratulations! Welcome to the club!


----------



## calista20

Dittybyrd - Since you're a vet can I ask you a question?

I just got a puppy last week and took it to the vet on Friday to get her 8 week shots and heartworm/deworming pill. Since the pill she has been pooping out roundworms. I've heard these are easily transmissable to humans. I have two young boys and i'm pregnant so i'm a little worried. What are your thoughts?

TIA :)


----------



## chattyB

I breed Ragdoll cats and have a girl due tonight/tomorrow, and another next week. They are strictly indoor cats and have never hunted, they don't eat raw meat at all so the risk of them having been exposed to toxoplasmosis is very small. Hubby works abroad at times so I have no choice but to change litter trays, they are changed and disinfected daily (I wear rubber gloves and disposable aprons).

I keep my girls off of the kitchen sides by having a few of the "sense and spray" automatic air fresheners strategically placed on the worktops (close to where they try to jump up). A few "sprays" by the smelly hissy thing and they get the message. They no longer try to get on the sides.


----------



## mybundleofjoy

Will be due 25th January with my first baby. Congrats everyone xxxxx


----------



## DittyByrd

calista20 said:


> Dittybyrd - Since you're a vet can I ask you a question?
> 
> I just got a puppy last week and took it to the vet on Friday to get her 8 week shots and heartworm/deworming pill. Since the pill she has been pooping out roundworms. I've heard these are easily transmissable to humans. I have two young boys and i'm pregnant so i'm a little worried. What are your thoughts?
> 
> TIA :)

Since the puppy is defecating roundworms, you know the deworming medication is working. The adults worms want to live in the puppy and they shed eggs in the feces. Once you see adults in the feces, you know the adults are dead.

Roundworm eggs are infectious through fecal-oral transmission. Yep, that means you have to eat poop. I always tell folks to practice good hygiene. Keep you hands out of your mouth and off of your face. Wash your hands after cleaning up accidents and always before eating meals and after playing with puppy. 

Your risk of contracting roundworms is relatively low and is nearly impossible if you practice good hygiene. Kids are always as a higher risk because of their behaviors but, again, relative risk is low.


----------



## DittyByrd

One great way to keep cats off of counters (and out of cribs) is a product called SSSCat. It's a compressed air canister that comes with a motion detector. I have one for my crew and it scares them right off the counter.


----------



## sugaplumx27

elle1981 said:


> Theres lots of us due Jan- looks like a bit of a baby boom lol!
> 
> theres a jan 2013 birthboards too.
> 
> Love bump buddies! :)
> 
> Elle x

lol i literally said the EXACT same thing to my bf the other day. when i bought my frer at kmart, the guy at checkout goes to me "seriously...you too?!? thats like the third one today!!!!" 

both me and two co workers found out we were pregnant just weeks apart, and when i went to get WIC, the women behind the desk said january has been an extremely popular month lately, and the nurse told me they hadnt been this busy with newly preggos in forever!!!!

SOO happy to a part of this baby boom!!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

mybundleofjoy said:


> Will be due 25th January with my first baby. Congrats everyone xxxxx

Congratulations! Try not to worry too much and take care of yourself!


----------



## visionofmine

I found out on Mother's Day that I am pregnant with my first. By my calculations I am due on January 17th. :happydance:


----------



## JCh

visionofmine said:


> I found out on Mother's Day that I am pregnant with my first. By my calculations I am due on January 17th. :happydance:

Congrats!!!


----------



## ourlittlehill

MrsC1003 said:


> Hey, generally the advise is that you can continue doing what you were doing before pregnancy except for certain 'high risk' sports and exercise, as your body is already used to it. The running should be absolutely fine. I run about 14 miles each week. I have reduced distance and speed on the basis of compensating for morning sickness and energy levels. Yoga is probably completely fine. I am unsure about the core strength and weight classes though.

That 4 miles was pretty intense for me, though. I'm in pretty good shape, but I'm not what anyone would call a "runner". :laugh2:


----------



## Jim_bear

Thanks for all the replies ladies you have put my mind to rest (for now! Haha) you girls are the best!! Now all I want is for this 12 week mark to be here :p 

How we all feeling today? X


----------



## MrsC1003

ourlittlehill - I'd just be easy on yourself and not push too hard. Exercise is good for us during pregnancy because its important to stay healthy and makes us stronger leading to easier births a lot of the time (at least this is what my gynae was spouting at me yesterday when I asked about my exercise routine). 

Jim_Bear - Tired, emotional, sore boobs, sick, aching back....if there is a symptom to have I seem to have it. Keep talking to my belly pointing out that if it was for anyone other than baba this really wouldn't be worth it lol. But I'm still excited and happy and generally try to let that take over the bleurgh feelings. :cloud9:


----------



## bc2013

Hey there! I just found out I am about 6 weeks pregnant due the first week of January.

I tested because 1) I was 2 weeks late and 2) Morning sickness. Nothing major like throwing up, but I couldn't eat anything and I felt nauseous all day for a week. It has kind of gone away now, but not completely. 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## JCh

bc2013 said:


> Hey there! I just found out I am about 6 weeks pregnant due the first week of January.
> 
> I tested because 1) I was 2 weeks late and 2) Morning sickness. Nothing major like throwing up, but I couldn't eat anything and I felt nauseous all day for a week. It has kind of gone away now, but not completely.
> 
> Good luck to you all!

Congrats!


----------



## bc2013

JCh said:


> bc2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there! I just found out I am about 6 weeks pregnant due the first week of January.
> 
> I tested because 1) I was 2 weeks late and 2) Morning sickness. Nothing major like throwing up, but I couldn't eat anything and I felt nauseous all day for a week. It has kind of gone away now, but not completely.
> 
> Good luck to you all!
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hey everyone, I found out last Wednesday I am pregnant with our first EDD 17th Jan  congrats everyone!!


----------



## GrinzGigglez

I found out Mother's Day I am pregnant w/ #2... due 1/23


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Congrats to the ones that recently found out!!!


----------



## mimi1979

Hi ladies, may I join as well :flower:? I got my :bfp: on Mother's Day, the best gift ever. I am both excited and terrified at the same time as my first pregnancy ended in an early MC. Praying this will be my rainbow baby. According to my calculations, my EDD is on January 21st. I don't plan on seeing my doctor though until after 8 weeks...just to be sure. 

Glad I found this thread! Congrats everyone :happydance:


----------



## RDO

Got My Bfp 3 days ago have done tones of HPT lol :) 
My EDD Is january 19th 2013 Im so Happy Hope We All Have Sticky Beans !!


----------



## SandyParks

Hi everyone!
Hunni, I am due on the 14th Jan too!
Just found out today, I actually haven't had a period for 7 months due to PCOS and Hypothyroidism so to say I am shocked is an understatement!
Took provera last week in order to start clomid but period never came!
BFP on digi CB and blue dye too said 2-3 weeks!
Seeing midwife next Tues and booked an early private scan for 6th June when should be 8 weeks!
Eeeek!
Any of you got symptoms? I have a dull ache in abdomen and twitches too...

X


----------



## hunni12

Congrats to the new mommies to be


----------



## DittyByrd

My current symptoms include mild intermittent nausea that is easily stopped with food or a ginger chew (Trader Joe's). I haven't vomited. I also have mildly sore breasts, though not as bad as earlier. Add to the list mood swings, cramping, bloated feeling, and occasional heartburn. 

It's reassuring to feel something because I feel like my pregnancy is going well. Perhaps that's not very scientific, but I am pretty happy to have symptoms because it reminds me of the little bean.


----------



## calista20

SandyParks said:


> Hi everyone!
> Hunni, I am due on the 14th Jan too!
> Just found out today, I actually haven't had a period for 7 months due to PCOS and Hypothyroidism so to say I am shocked is an understatement!
> Took provera last week in order to start clomid but period never came!
> BFP on digi CB and blue dye too said 2-3 weeks!
> Seeing midwife next Tues and booked an early private scan for 6th June when should be 8 weeks!
> Eeeek!
> Any of you got symptoms? I have a dull ache in abdomen and twitches too...
> 
> X

Congrats!! I'm also due Jan 14th and suffer from Hypothyroidism. My endo upped my dosage two months ago and now I finally got my bfp after 9 months of trying! :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Can I join here too? Very early for me at only 8 DPO but my EDD is 27th January 2013!:happydance:


----------



## hunni12

Welcome hun


----------



## SandyParks

calista20 said:


> Congrats!! I'm also due Jan 14th and suffer from Hypothyroidism. My endo upped my dosage two months ago and now I finally got my bfp after 9 months of trying! :)

Hi Calista! Hypo sucks right!
I am on 75mg and 100mg alternative days as 100 was too much and 75 too little. Think you have to be monitored closely as levels can really change during pregnancy!
Still in shock as only found out today!!

X


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to all you girls who have just got a BFP :D


----------



## SparkleJulia

SandyParks said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! I'm also due Jan 14th and suffer from Hypothyroidism. My endo upped my dosage two months ago and now I finally got my bfp after 9 months of trying! :)
> 
> Hi Calista! Hypo sucks right!
> I am on 75mg and 100mg alternative days as 100 was too much and 75 too little. Think you have to be monitored closely as levels can really change during pregnancy!
> Still in shock as only found out today!!
> 
> XClick to expand...

I'm hypothyroid too! Just come back from a blood test to check my levels, boo :( Hopefully they will all come back fine and Little Pea will develop their thyroid properly. By my calculations I'm due Jan 15th. I'm on 75mcg at the moment, which i thought was bad enough having to remember the location of the 25mcd and 50mcg tabs but taking 100 and 75 on alternate days? I'd never manage that!

:flower:


----------



## MrsC1003

SparkleJulia said:


> SandyParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! I'm also due Jan 14th and suffer from Hypothyroidism. My endo upped my dosage two months ago and now I finally got my bfp after 9 months of trying! :)
> 
> Hi Calista! Hypo sucks right!
> I am on 75mg and 100mg alternative days as 100 was too much and 75 too little. Think you have to be monitored closely as levels can really change during pregnancy!
> Still in shock as only found out today!!
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm hypothyroid too! Just come back from a blood test to check my levels, boo :( Hopefully they will all come back fine and Little Pea will develop their thyroid properly. By my calculations I'm due Jan 15th. I'm on 75mcg at the moment, which i thought was bad enough having to remember the location of the 25mcd and 50mcg tabs but taking 100 and 75 on alternate days? I'd never manage that!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

We're due the same day :flower: :cloud9:


----------



## calista20

SparkleJulia said:


> SandyParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! I'm also due Jan 14th and suffer from Hypothyroidism. My endo upped my dosage two months ago and now I finally got my bfp after 9 months of trying! :)
> 
> Hi Calista! Hypo sucks right!
> I am on 75mg and 100mg alternative days as 100 was too much and 75 too little. Think you have to be monitored closely as levels can really change during pregnancy!
> Still in shock as only found out today!!
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm hypothyroid too! Just come back from a blood test to check my levels, boo :( Hopefully they will all come back fine and Little Pea will develop their thyroid properly. By my calculations I'm due Jan 15th. I'm on 75mcg at the moment, which i thought was bad enough having to remember the location of the 25mcd and 50mcg tabs but taking 100 and 75 on alternate days? I'd never manage that!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Have your levels remained steady while TTC? Mine were 44 at my last physical and my endo upped me from 150mcg to 200mcg. Now I'm slightly hyper but it made all the difference since the first month of my levels being near normal we conceived :) I now have to miss a pill on Sundays. That alternating would be hard for me too. lol


----------



## SparkleJulia

MrsC1003 said:


> We're due the same day :flower: :cloud9:


Hehe! We can be bump and big boobies buddies! Mine are starting to look unnatural now!!


----------



## SparkleJulia

Calista20

I only found out that I was Hypo a couple of months before we started TTC so my levels haven't been stable, and still arent stable! They are much better than they were though. My GP hasnt told me any numbers, but I feel so much better now!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm 6 weeks today!! Feel like every week is a milestone!


----------



## JCh

DeedeeBeester said:


> I'm 6 weeks today!! Feel like every week is a milestone!

Congrats on being a sweetpea! I will be one tomorrow!
Feels like I just found out a couple days ago....


----------



## Smooch

Hey ladies! Yay for January babies
My husband and i also have Jan birthdays.:) i had my first positive hpt last thursday...we are beyond excited:happydance: we had a m/c June and this was our 4th cycle back to TTC:thumbup:
Trying to stay positive
Here my tests....5/10..5/11..5/12. First appt is June 11
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-11_09-13-51_843.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7









2012-05-12_18-58-48_269.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smooch

hunni12 said:


> I want to gone ahead and start buying diapers and wipes and bottles but i think it's too early

Hi we want to do the same...but then thought what if out new little bundle has a skin reaction to certain diapers? It happens...we plan every week to put money in the diaper wiper bank ;) just in case. Lol


----------



## Smooch

LadyBug183 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> We just found out two days ago, I am pregnant!! :D
> 7 months ago I had a MC at 5wks, then 3 months ago I had a MC at 12wks. After my 2nd MC I had to have a D&C d/t severe blood loss. Talk about NERVES this third time around!!
> According to my LMP I should be due January 18, 2013!
> My OB/GYN has prescribed me progestrone hormone oral caps, twice a day, along with other vitamins. I've done a fair bit of research on this medication and I am hopeful I will have a successful pregnancy this time!
> 
> It would figure we TTC the 1st and 2nd time.. but this time, kind of a surprise. but a HAPPY one! Neither of us feel we can go through a MC again.. but we are going to remain positive and keep babe a secret until 13wks.
> 
> I am looking for a buddie that would like to text, share symptoms, experiences, etc... support one another! (Ontario, Canada)

We have same due date:) sorry for your previous losses:( i too had a m/c June 24 th...so odd we started back ttc and concieved around same time as last...weird.
Stay positive:happydance: we deserve too be happy and enjoy our pregnancy.


----------



## MrsHopeful

I feel slightly nauseous after eating, some twinges, sometimes pains in breasts, constipation, occasionally I was having headaches, and a few v mild cramps  
Nearly an Appleseed-I can't get a ticker to work on my tablet


----------



## Smooch

MrsHopeful said:


> I feel slightly nauseous after eating, some twinges, sometimes pains in breasts, constipation, occasionally I was having headaches, and a few v mild cramps
> Nearly an Appleseed-I can't get a ticker to work on my tablet

I am using my tablet also...try copying a diff. Code...for one i had to use the one tht didnt say for forums and it worked.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6 weeks today!! Feel like every week is a milestone!
> 
> Congrats on being a sweetpea! I will be one tomorrow!
> Feels like I just found out a couple days ago....Click to expand...

I was super excited of seeing the sweet pea! Haha, thank you!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

It took me ages to copy then wouldn't let me paste-will try on the PC later


----------



## DittyByrd

I just cannot contain my excitement. Everything I do online is researching developmental pregnancy stages. I ordered a couple of books, too, and can't wait to start reading. 

Anyone thinking about attempting a natural childbirth? I have a birth center near my home that I would love to use - the caveat is there is NO epidural available. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Smooch

DittyByrd said:


> I just cannot contain my excitement. Everything I do online is researching developmental pregnancy stages. I ordered a couple of books, too, and can't wait to start reading.
> 
> Anyone thinking about attempting a natural childbirth? I have a birth center near my home that I would love to use - the caveat is there is NO epidural available. Decisions, decisions.

I am hoping to get thru delivery with no epidural....i hope i can lol


----------



## PreshFest

DittyByrd said:


> I just cannot contain my excitement. Everything I do online is researching developmental pregnancy stages. I ordered a couple of books, too, and can't wait to start reading.
> 
> Anyone thinking about attempting a natural childbirth? I have a birth center near my home that I would love to use - the caveat is there is NO epidural available. Decisions, decisions.

I had my daughter naturally. There was never even a time when I needed/wanted an epidural. I just went by the philosophy that I was going to let nature take it's course, let my body do what it knows how to do and I wasn't going to interfere. It worked like a charm! I actually had a waterbirth and I can't even tell you how much being in the water helps with contractions!! I'm not superwoman or anything either. I hate pain as much as anyone else! But it was totally doable. 

Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do it. You can. Everyone can. If that's what you decide to do, be cautious about telling people that. People say the rudest things to you about it!! My own mom and sister told me I was crazy and they were trying to scare me out of it. Didn't work!


----------



## MrsHopeful

I would like a water birth I think.....hopefully won't need an epidural, will try my hardest to do it naturally-I hate taking meds, even hate taking paracetamol so if I can get away with doing it au naturale, I will


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Smooch said:


> MrsHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I feel slightly nauseous after eating, some twinges, sometimes pains in breasts, constipation, occasionally I was having headaches, and a few v mild cramps
> Nearly an Appleseed-I can't get a ticker to work on my tablet
> 
> I am using my tablet also...try copying a diff. Code...for one i had to use the one tht didnt say for forums and it worked.Click to expand...

So glad to see you got your BFP.. u were one of the first people to welcome me on this site :) Yay for us!:happydance:


----------



## LittlemissH

Hey lovely ladies, 

Congratulations on all of your bfps :flower:

Im due 7th January, 6+2 today. Not had any appointments though yet - is that normal does anyone know?

Hannah xx


----------



## Perfect_pink

Hi girls 

Iv just found out im pregnant im 4+2 days very nervous as iv had 3 losses in 10 months so im praying this is a sticky bean x


----------



## thecatsmother

Coming to join you all...

Due in January, but depending on when we actually conceived, could be anything from the 1st to the 21st or even later. Currently anywhere between 5+1 to 7+4!!

Guess I'll find out in a few weeks at dating scan!

FX for us all...


----------



## sle133

Im joining you all for Jan!
Based on my calculations im due 1st Jan.
Had a scan which put me about 7weeks.
Another scan in 6weeks which will hopefully 
Give me a better idea of a EDD.


----------



## JCh

LittlemissH said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Congratulations on all of your bfps :flower:
> 
> Im due 7th January, 6+2 today. Not had any appointments though yet - is that normal does anyone know?
> 
> Hannah xx

I got referred to a family doc and have my first appointment today. You can always check to see when they plan to see you or make an appointment now?


----------



## LittlemissH

JCh said:


> LittlemissH said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Congratulations on all of your bfps :flower:
> 
> Im due 7th January, 6+2 today. Not had any appointments though yet - is that normal does anyone know?
> 
> Hannah xx
> 
> I got referred to a family doc and have my first appointment today. You can always check to see when they plan to see you or make an appointment now?Click to expand...

Thanks JCh, 
I saw my doctor about ten days ago and she said she would refer me to the midwife and that the midwife would call me to make an appointment for around 8 weeks. I guess im just being impatient :happydance: If i dont hear from her by next week ill try and track her down :wacko:


----------



## SparkleJulia

LittlemissH said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Congratulations on all of your bfps :flower:
> 
> Im due 7th January, 6+2 today. Not had any appointments though yet - is that normal does anyone know?
> 
> Hannah xx

My first midwife appointment is when I'm 6+1, but i wasnt expecting one until later than that. My next is a week later.

I'm 5+1 today. Hope you hear from your midwife team soon :)

:flower:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm feeling nauseous :( It hasn't been that good of an afternoon.


----------



## sugaplumx27

DittyByrd said:


> I just cannot contain my excitement. Everything I do online is researching developmental pregnancy stages. I ordered a couple of books, too, and can't wait to start reading.
> 
> Anyone thinking about attempting a natural childbirth? I have a birth center near my home that I would love to use - the caveat is there is NO epidural available. Decisions, decisions.

i want to attempt is solely on the fact that having a huge needle drill my spine scares the living crap out of me, and i had a friend who got it, and they poked the wrong place and she now has back problems from it. (rare occurrance but it happens) i think i would pass out from having it, and unless the pain is deathly unbearable and its lookin to be a long delivery, i want to try it natural. (also assuming no complications of course)


----------



## sugaplumx27

Smooch said:


> Hey ladies! Yay for January babies
> My husband and i also have Jan birthdays.:) i had my first positive hpt last thursday...we are beyond excited:happydance: we had a m/c June and this was our 4th cycle back to TTC:thumbup:
> Trying to stay positive
> Here my tests....5/10..5/11..5/12. First appt is June 11

congrats!!!!! me and my boyfriend also both have january birthdays, 21st and the 27th, edd is Jan 15th but im hoping this little alien stays cozy for an extra few days and can be born on his birthday it would be so cute!!!!

im sorry for your loss, but cheers to a sticky one!!!


----------



## JCh

sugaplumx27 said:


> congrats!!!!! me and my boyfriend also both have january birthdays, 21st and the 27th, edd is Jan 15th but im hoping this little alien stays cozy for an extra few days and can be born on his birthday it would be so cute!!!!
> 
> im sorry for your loss, but cheers to a sticky one!!!

My Bday is Jan 19th, edd is Jan 10th... we'll see....
Now I have a reason to like January Bdays!


----------



## MrsC1003

sugaplumx27 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> I just cannot contain my excitement. Everything I do online is researching developmental pregnancy stages. I ordered a couple of books, too, and can't wait to start reading.
> 
> Anyone thinking about attempting a natural childbirth? I have a birth center near my home that I would love to use - the caveat is there is NO epidural available. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> i want to attempt is solely on the fact that having a huge needle drill my spine scares the living crap out of me, and i had a friend who got it, and they poked the wrong place and she now has back problems from it. (rare occurrance but it happens) i think i would pass out from having it, and unless the pain is deathly unbearable and its lookin to be a long delivery, i want to try it natural. (also assuming no complications of course)Click to expand...

I'm also looking to have as natural a childbirth as possible. Am hoping they let me have a water birth. I know I will likely have to be in hospital to have the baby because I'm currently considered high risk (but hoping after 12 weeks they'll consider me a healthy and normal pregnancy) but if I had the option I'd actually prefer a home birth with a birthing pool. But as many of my friends have pointed out...birth plan usually goes out the window when you're actually in labour lol. xx


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hello Ladies! My EDD is Jan 7th. I haven't seen the doctor yet or had my date scan so that is just my guess. I got pregnant on my 1st round of clomid! I saw the nurse 3 different times for HCG level checks and all was well. I got my :bfp: @ 10dpo. My level @ 11dpo was 32 @ 14 dpo was 91 and @ 18dpo 299. I thought they were kind of low. But the nurse said they were great. Also my progesterone @ 11dpo was 37 and then climbed to 40 at the next 2 blood test. She said that was great. So now I am just waiting for my early ultrasound on the 29th...I will be 8 weeks and 4 days! I can't wait to see the heartbeat! I have been so paranoid about MC...even though I've never had one. It seems like each day I relax a little more that nothing seems to be wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## ourlittlehill

MrsC1003 said:


> ourlittlehill - I'd just be easy on yourself and not push too hard. Exercise is good for us during pregnancy because its important to stay healthy and makes us stronger leading to easier births a lot of the time (at least this is what my gynae was spouting at me yesterday when I asked about my exercise routine).

Well we had a prenatal class today to go over questions and recommendations with all the nurses, so I think I got my questions answered. I was mostly concerned about the abdominal workouts and yoga, but they all said that it was fine. Abdominal strength is good for a pregnant lady I guess, or at least that's what they told me. So long as it's not Bikram yoga, I've been cleared! :happydance:


----------



## DittyByrd

ourlittlehill said:


> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> ourlittlehill - I'd just be easy on yourself and not push too hard. Exercise is good for us during pregnancy because its important to stay healthy and makes us stronger leading to easier births a lot of the time (at least this is what my gynae was spouting at me yesterday when I asked about my exercise routine).
> 
> Well we had a prenatal class today to go over questions and recommendations with all the nurses, so I think I got my questions answered. I was mostly concerned about the abdominal workouts and yoga, but they all said that it was fine. Abdominal strength is good for a pregnant lady I guess, or at least that's what they told me. So long as it's not Bikram yoga, I've been cleared! :happydance:Click to expand...


Great! Getting a workout isn't the problem for me the last week, it's keeping my mouth closed! I am starving all the time. This is going to be a battle.


----------



## Pink Beauty

Hi, can I join please? I'm due on 3rd January - 1st baby. I'm 7 weeks today!

Happy and Healthy 9 months to all

xxx


----------



## TheEternal

Hi! I can also cautiously join you. First one is due 13.1.2013 :D


----------



## JCh

Welcome Pink Beauty & TheEternal, congrats to u both!


----------



## hunni12

Do you ladies know who all is going to be in the delivery room?


----------



## Smooch

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Smooch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I feel slightly nauseous after eating, some twinges, sometimes pains in breasts, constipation, occasionally I was having headaches, and a few v mild cramps
> Nearly an Appleseed-I can't get a ticker to work on my tablet
> 
> I am using my tablet also...try copying a diff. Code...for one i had to use the one tht didnt say for forums and it worked.Click to expand...
> 
> So glad to see you got your BFP.. u were one of the first people to welcome me on this site :) Yay for us!:happydance:Click to expand...

Yay for us is right!:) :happydance::happydance:
Nice having all these Jan. Due dates we will all get to go thru this together:thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

JCh said:


> sugaplumx27 said:
> 
> 
> congrats!!!!! me and my boyfriend also both have january birthdays, 21st and the 27th, edd is Jan 15th but im hoping this little alien stays cozy for an extra few days and can be born on his birthday it would be so cute!!!!
> 
> im sorry for your loss, but cheers to a sticky one!!!
> 
> My Bday is Jan 19th, edd is Jan 10th... we'll see....
> Now I have a reason to like January Bdays!Click to expand...

lol my bday is Jan 15 and my hubby is Jan 7
Baby due Jan 18. ..too funny


----------



## babytime1

Hi girls, wow there's so many January babies!! I'm due 21st Jan, I'm 4+3 

Tooo excited!!


----------



## Smooch

Its a January baby boom! Lol
:cloud9::flower:


----------



## Perfect_pink

Im due 21st january too x x


----------



## RDO

Hows Everyones Symptoms ?? x


----------



## ksea

Hey everyone 
I just found out I am pregnant by home pregnancy test on Monday. I think I'm about 4 weeks :) I'm just looking for other people to talk to. This is my first pregnancy! So exciting :)


----------



## JCh

RDO said:


> Hows Everyones Symptoms ?? x

I thought I was already so tired it couldn't get worse, but I feel like I'm sleep walking now.... Went to bed at 6:45pm - I work at 5 am, so wake up time is 4am - SO tired still! Gonna nap today again, but there is no shaking this sleepy feeling.....
Finally got the ultrasound booked for 2 weeks from today!!!!!
I've not been puking at all, just nauseated when I'm hungry/ smell nastiness....
Boobs/ nipples are still hurting off and on. So excited I just wanna rush to a bit further when it all feels safe!


----------



## babytime1

RDO said:


> Hows Everyones Symptoms ?? x


Heart burn!!!! Argh!!! apart from that - nothing!!

I'm probably just imagining it but it's sort of like a buzzing sensation down there with pin like pains... Hmmmmmm surely it can't be growing already?


----------



## Smooch

ksea said:


> Hey everyone
> I just found out I am pregnant by home pregnancy test on Monday. I think I'm about 4 weeks :) I'm just looking for other people to talk to. This is my first pregnancy! So exciting :)

Congrats!!:flower:
We all are here to share it all.:cloud9:


----------



## JCh

That's awesome Ksea! Congrats! Welcome to January babies!


----------



## ourlittlehill

DittyByrd said:


> Great! Getting a workout isn't the problem for me the last week, it's keeping my mouth closed! I am starving all the time. This is going to be a battle.

I know!! I feel like I need to eat all the time. I'm trying to shove healthy things like vegetables and fruits into my mouth, but I really want froyo. :) I figure if I shove something not so healthy in I might be able to equal it out by staying active and eating something healthy, too. I'm trying to get all the food in before I get morning sickness though!


----------



## RDO

Im Starting To Get Presure In Lower Back Anyone Had This ?? x


----------



## JCh

RDO said:


> Im Starting To Get Presure In Lower Back Anyone Had This ?? x

As long as there is no bleeding, it's alright! I have had this off and on since I got my BFP.


----------



## RDO

No Bleeding Atall just pressure ! it comes and goes ect x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

hunni12 said:


> Do you ladies know who all is going to be in the delivery room?

We had this discussion with hubby yesterday. I only want him, midwife and midwife assistant there with me. No mother in law. They can visit right after... and my mom is in Guatemala, so :cry:


----------



## MrsHopeful

RDO -a few days ago I got backache in my lower back, it only lasted 2 days then has gone.

5 weeks today


----------



## silverstone35

Hi all,

Found out last Friday (very faint test) and confirmed for sure on Saturday (clear blue w/conception indicator) that we are pregnant with our first!

I'm so excited but it almost feels wrong to be excited as I know it's quite common to miscarry this early on, and I don't want to invest too much emotionally in this just in case it ends suddenly - I don't think I could bear it! I'm so scared of something going wrong but am praying for a H&H 9 months. Does anyone else feel this way?

I believe I'm 5-6 weeks pregnant but not entirely sure as my last AF was irregular...my GP couldn't fit me in until next Friday 25th May, so I can't even ask what she thinks! However, by my calculations baby is due 16th January - it's so exciting to see several others with the same EDD :D hi to you all!

So looking forward to sharing this special time with you, just hope all goes well xxx


----------



## j1405

i am 4 weeks pregnant - my due date is 24 January 2013 and my first scan is at week 9 on the 4th of July! still such a far way from now!

i tested because i had an implantation dip at 9dpo and my temps rose nicely. tested positive at 11dpo and got a nice strong line!!

currently i have no symptoms at all aside from huge veiny boobs :D


----------



## DittyByrd

silverstone35 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Found out last Friday (very faint test) and confirmed for sure on Saturday (clear blue w/conception indicator) that we are pregnant with our first!
> 
> I'm so excited but it almost feels wrong to be excited as I know it's quite common to miscarry this early on, and I don't want to invest too much emotionally in this just in case it ends suddenly - I don't think I could bear it! I'm so scared of something going wrong but am praying for a H&H 9 months. Does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> I believe I'm 5-6 weeks pregnant but not entirely sure as my last AF was irregular...my GP couldn't fit me in until next Friday 25th May, so I can't even ask what she thinks! However, by my calculations baby is due 16th January - it's so exciting to see several others with the same EDD :D hi to you all!
> 
> So looking forward to sharing this special time with you, just hope all goes well xxx

The fear is quite normal. For one day I was super excited, then 24 hrs later the fears started. While it's important to be informed of the possibilities, it's also in your best interest to stay off the a lot of the miscarriage forums. (Easier said than done, trust me!) 

There is very little in your control at this point so just enjoy the ride. Take your prenatal and take care of yourself. That's all you can do to protect that little bean!

Truth is, if you've made it past your AF due date, you have about an 85% chance of making it to your second trimester! Most miscarriages are chemical miscarriages. The odds are in our favor!!!


----------



## DittyByrd

My symptoms in week 5 are variable. 

My boobs are gigantic and sore. 
I have intermittent cramping but not nearly as frequently as that first week. I have not had any spotting. 
I will have AF-type cramps after orgasm. 
My biggest problem is my appetite. I cannot eat enough. Ugh. 
I had a few waves of nausea toward the end of week 4 but they have stopped. I understand with worst is yet to come!

Still excited, still nervous, still pregnant!


----------



## Jim_bear

Hi alll!!!!! 

Firstly congrats to all the new :bfp: ladies :)

Had my first Gp appointment today BP fine and booked me in with my first midwife appointment. Could have had it next week but I'm away on business so can't make it!! Gutted! So now I have to wait 2 weeks....getting impatient is not the word :p

Symptoms ....

Hungry all the time but get full very quickly followed by severe bloating!! Food baby ;)
Mild cramping - especially during orgasm :(
Sore nipples and tender breasts still
Thirsty!!!
Very tired ......

.....zzzzZZZZzzz zzzzZZZZZzzz.........

Apart from that I feel great!!!! :D 

Xx


----------



## ProudMummyy

I've only just found out and my scan wasn't very clear because I'm only 6 weeks (or there abouts) but from my own dates and the scan I think I'm due January 8th :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

My boobs seem bigger today, I had quite bad pains in them last night, so they must have been growing lol, they are tender today, had no cramping for days then got some today, feel fine other than that.....


----------



## babytime1

Does anyone else have a prickly, tingling poking pain sensation down there and on their lower back??

It's odd I've had it for a few days xx


----------



## littlepeterso

I just found out this morning. I should be 4 weeks. I am headed to the doctor after work to confirm and schedule my first appointment.

OMG!!!!:happydance:


----------



## silverstone35

Hi, it's so nice to have you all around for support :)

Anyone else experiencing random spotting? As in, just a tiny bit *TMI alert* when you wipe or in knickers? Not a lot, not every day - just enought to make you think "hmmm, I wonder what that's about?"

My other symptoms are:

(Lesser): nausea (not as bad now as it was last week), occasional cramping

(More noticeable): tiredness sore breasts (swelling too, which is not good as I am already large in that dept and will struggle to increase my bra size!!), forgetfullness/scattiness - getting my words muddled, leaving things behind etc.

(Mega noticeable): interrupted sleep, needing the loo much more often, thirsty, change in appetite (not hungry for full meals, preferring small snacks and carby stuff in particular)

I seem to be rather textbook! lol

x


----------



## hunni12

Today was the day i got nauseated bad, I was literally sick to my stomach but could not throw up. it felt more like i wanted to pass out


----------



## babybluestace

Today has been my worse day yet! Felt dizzy allday boobs r feeling so sore and heavy and have had stronger cramps and twinges !And keep having nausea waves !!


----------



## hunni12

babybluestace said:


> Today has been my worse day yet! Felt dizzy allday boobs r feeling so sore and heavy and have had stronger cramps and twinges !And keep having nausea waves !!

I think it;s the heat that is making me sick


----------



## calista20

I haven't been doing too bad with symptoms. Just really tired. Both of my last pregnancies weren't too bad either in the first tri. It was the third tri that always gave me the problems as I've had HELLP syndrom with both.

As for the delivery room, I'm going to have hubby and a birth photographer. I'm a photographer myself and I have seen a bunch of friend's birth's and it's so amazing to have it documented like that.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey Ladies :D how are we all today? 
I'm doing ok today have to go get a blood test before i go to work :S i have been exposed to slap cheek and need to have a test to see if i am immune or not as it can lead to MC it can also cause a condition called hydrops fetalis they are very small chances but got me worried still. i have had headaches for the last 2 days :( its been hard looking after LO as i couldn't stand up with out getting dizzy but i have managed :D back to work tonight then a trip out of town for OHs sport tomorrow and work on Sunday its going to be a long weekend


----------



## clairea

My OB said my due date is 2nd Jan but online calculators say 7th Jan and some say 14th jan. LMP was 28th March. Anyway first scan on 29th May @ 7-8ish weeks. :happydance:


----------



## darkstar

I had some liquidy CM, it scared me because I felt like I was bleeding. It wasn't like normal CM it was too runny and I felt it. Is that strange? I was having cramps.


----------



## Resie

Hi ladies!! I'm new to this site and really pleased I've found it as we aren't telling anyone yet!!
My MW has given us a date of 2nd Jan and I have my first scan on the 24th!! I can't wait! I'll post a picture as soon as I have it. 
As thatll make me 8wks ish at the scan, does anyone think it'll be too early to tell people? This is my first so it's all new to me!!


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

Excited to be joining you all !! Found out last friday, my EDD predicted by an online calculator is January 18th. This will be our 3rd child our kids are 8, and 5. I forgot how nerve wracking this is!!! First appt is scheduled for June 11th which seems so far away. :wacko:


----------



## hunni12

congrats to the new mommies to be


----------



## Meilihua

Hello January Mummies!!!Me and my husband have been trying for our first baby since February. Got pregnant straight away but had an early m/c. Was due my period yesterday/ Did a test on Monday because im extremely impatient but it was negative. Felt really sick yesterday and had a "feeling" so did another test and it was positive. Did another this morning to double check, also positive whoop whoop!A little nervous because of the first time but excited too! January 23rd for me :)


----------



## silverstone35

MissMummy2Be said:


> Hey Ladies :D how are we all today?
> I'm doing ok today have to go get a blood test before i go to work :S i have been exposed to slap cheek and need to have a test to see if i am immune or not as it can lead to MC it can also cause a condition called hydrops fetalis they are very small chances but got me worried still. i have had headaches for the last 2 days :( its been hard looking after LO as i couldn't stand up with out getting dizzy but i have managed :D back to work tonight then a trip out of town for OHs sport tomorrow and work on Sunday its going to be a long weekend

Morning! Hope you feel better soon. I think I'm being neurotic but am so worried something's wrong. Had more blood than I have been when I went to the loo this morning, and also loose bowel...have called the doctor and am waiting for a callback from the triage nurse. I don't know if it's just cos this is my first time but I'm so worried about it! Haven't seen a doctor about my pregnancy yet (was/am due to go in next Friday) but think I need to see one sooner, to alleviate my fears at least. Any words of advice? xx


----------



## silverstone35

OK so I went to see my GP and he was lovely about it, really understanding. He's given me a basic pregnancy pack and felt my belly - to my surprise it was really senstive in one particular place, but he said he doesn't think it's anything to worry about. He reminded me that 1 in 3 pregnancies are mc and that he thinks I'm quite normal to be anxiously excited. He advised if the bleeding gets worse or I encounter further tummy trouble I should go back and they'll run bloods and samples. Am booked in for next Fri anyway for my "booking" appointment so will check my progress then and make sure all is well.

Phew! (although he was keen to ensure I know the likelihood of mc and that brought me back down to earth - I hope he wasn't trying to hint...)


----------



## DeedeeBeester

silverstone35 said:


> OK so I went to see my GP and he was lovely about it, really understanding. He's given me a basic pregnancy pack and felt my belly - to my surprise it was really senstive in one particular place, but he said he doesn't think it's anything to worry about. He reminded me that 1 in 3 pregnancies are mc and that he thinks I'm quite normal to be anxiously excited. He advised if the bleeding gets worse or I encounter further tummy trouble I should go back and they'll run bloods and samples. Am booked in for next Fri anyway for my "booking" appointment so will check my progress then and make sure all is well.
> 
> Phew! (although he was keen to ensure I know the likelihood of mc and that brought me back down to earth - I hope he wasn't trying to hint...)

Hoping for the best. :hugs:


----------



## silverstone35

Thanks hun. I've started passing small clots and am a bit crampy where I was tender when the GP touched me - think I'm spending too much time thinking about this as am starting to freak out a bit!


----------



## DittyByrd

Meilihua said:


> Hello January Mummies!!!Me and my husband have been trying for our first baby since February. Got pregnant straight away but had an early m/c. Was due my period yesterday/ Did a test on Monday because im extremely impatient but it was negative. Felt really sick yesterday and had a "feeling" so did another test and it was positive. Did another this morning to double check, also positive whoop whoop!A little nervous because of the first time but excited too! January 23rd for me :)

Congratulations and welcome to the group! H/H 9 months!


----------



## Smooch

Meilihua said:


> Hello January Mummies!!!Me and my husband have been trying for our first baby since February. Got pregnant straight away but had an early m/c. Was due my period yesterday/ Did a test on Monday because im extremely impatient but it was negative. Felt really sick yesterday and had a "feeling" so did another test and it was positive. Did another this morning to double check, also positive whoop whoop!A little nervous because of the first time but excited too! January 23rd for me :)

Totally understand where your coming from. I had a m/c June.
But we are keeping positive:happydance::hugs:
This baby is sticking! 
So BIG CONGRATS!


----------



## ourlittlehill

silverstone35 said:


> Thanks hun. I've started passing small clots and am a bit crampy where I was tender when the GP touched me - think I'm spending too much time thinking about this as am starting to freak out a bit!

I'm always a bit crampy, but never with blood. Just kind of alot of CM. When I talked to my office this week they said that some amount of bleeding was normal, as well as cramping. I shouldn't be concerned unless I'm soaking a maxi in an hour. Which seems like alot!! I feel like I'd be worried way before that point. 

Anyhow, good luck to you and I hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## silverstone35

ourlittlehill said:


> silverstone35 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. I've started passing small clots and am a bit crampy where I was tender when the GP touched me - think I'm spending too much time thinking about this as am starting to freak out a bit!
> 
> I'm always a bit crampy, but never with blood. Just kind of alot of CM. When I talked to my office this week they said that some amount of bleeding was normal, as well as cramping. I shouldn't be concerned unless I'm soaking a maxi in an hour. Which seems like alot!! I feel like I'd be worried way before that point.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck to you and I hope you feel better! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou for sharing that, it's reassuring, am trying to take it easy this weekend (had a 4-hr nap this afternoon) and hope that rest is all I need x


----------



## PepsiChic

Im due Jan 12th! 

Had pregnancy confirmed yesterday with a pee test, ultrasound booked for closer to 10 weeks along.

experiancing headaches, and exhaustion!


----------



## littlepeterso

Confirmed yesterday that I am pregnant. About 4 weeks. I have just worried because I don't really have much for symptoms. First appointment is June 4th.


----------



## Lover

We found out today that we're having another LO, so happy! Our sons first Birthday was only 2 weeks ago so this is perfect timing for us!x


----------



## Lover

Oh and my due date is 22nd Jan :D


----------



## MamaDee

silverstone35 said:


> OK so I went to see my GP and he was lovely about it, really understanding. He's given me a basic pregnancy pack and felt my belly - to my surprise it was really senstive in one particular place, but he said he doesn't think it's anything to worry about. He reminded me that 1 in 3 pregnancies are mc and that he thinks I'm quite normal to be anxiously excited. He advised if the bleeding gets worse or I encounter further tummy trouble I should go back and they'll run bloods and samples. Am booked in for next Fri anyway for my "booking" appointment so will check my progress then and make sure all is well.
> 
> Phew! (although he was keen to ensure I know the likelihood of mc and that brought me back down to earth - I hope he wasn't trying to hint...)


Funny, I also have a sensitive spot down low on my belly above my pubic bone, I noticed it after my first son was born, the dr never had any clue what could cause it though. I noticed it post partum last time but now I am feeling it again.

As for the bleeding, on the day I found out at 9dpo I had bright red bleeding. I know it wasnt implantation as my positive was already quite dark and had implantation pink spotting on 7dpo. At 9 dpo I had cramping and then bright red bleeding and had a small red clot, as soon as that came the cramping and bleeding all stopped. I have since had 3 blood draws... 11 dpo hcg 120...13 dpo hcg 388 and 20 dpo hcg 2612. Progesterone is at 80. Saw a gestational sac at 4w6d that measured 5w1d. So far so good for where I should be. I thought for sure after that bleed it was over before it even started. Hang in there and try not to obsess over every thing:thumbup: I am queen of obsessing myself!!


----------



## Kimber

hunni12 said:


> Post your due dates and if you have your first scan post that too. Also what made you test or think you were pregnant?
> 
> Im due Jan 14th and I get my first scan May 21st. I tested because I was going to start EPO and wanted to be sure and thank god i did

New Year's Baby expected! I knew when I ovulated so I tested day OF missed period!


----------



## hunni12

congrats!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to all the new BFPs :D hope we all have a happy and healthy 9 months :D yesterday I had the blood test I needed to see if I'm immune to slap cheek won't get the results for at least 14 days it may only be 2 weeks but it feels like a life time :S I see my doctor on Tusday so will have pregnancy confined then and if he dose what he did last time he will confirm it by blood test and u/s so may get to see my little bubble (what we are calling bub #2 ATM) by the end of next week :) so excited hehe


----------



## hunni12

Morning bump for the new mommies :)


----------



## DittyByrd

So yesterday I was chowing down on a sandwich as a restaurant and realized I was eating lunch meat. *Doh!* I am not alarmist in the least and I personally believe everything in moderation but I admit, I did feel a little guilty after I ate it. 

However, my MIL and SIL, both nurses (one in a Pediatric ICU), say that lunch meat in moderation is really not that big of a concern. Listeria is uncommon and you have a lot more chance of getting it from raw milk and cheeses.

I feel like we're supposed to put ourselves in a bubble. I have not given up all caffeine and inadvertently ate an Italian sandwich._ I feel the judgement police glaring at me. _

What kinds of things have you heard are bad for pregnant women? What are you eating/drinking in moderation anyway?


----------



## Beccaboop

I can now joint this thread I got my :bfp: last weekend and I should be due around the 19th jan!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> So yesterday I was chowing down on a sandwich as a restaurant and realized I was eating lunch meat. *Doh!* I am not alarmist in the least and I personally believe everything in moderation but I admit, I did feel a little guilty after I ate it.
> 
> However, my MIL and SIL, both nurses (one in a Pediatric ICU), say that lunch meat in moderation is really not that big of a concern. Listeria is uncommon and you have a lot more chance of getting it from raw milk and cheeses.
> 
> I feel like we're supposed to put ourselves in a bubble. I have not given up all caffeine and inadvertently ate an Italian sandwich._ I feel the judgement police glaring at me. _
> 
> What kinds of things have you heard are bad for pregnant women? What are you eating/drinking in moderation anyway?

Well, I've been trying to avoid: hot spicy food, caffeine -cokes, coffee and some tea-, mint, sushi, mexican cheese or non pasteurized cheese, beet, and anything that will make me gassy, because that has been an issue now... I'm sure there is a lot more, but the list keeps growing. Hahaha. I've been eating ham and cheese sandwiches though, didn't know :wacko:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Oh!! And we usually keep away from High Fructose Corn Syrup -i'm very use to real sugar-, but now it's a no no from hubby. And MSG (Monosodium Glutamate)... or any meat preserved to last in just a bag...


----------



## RDO

I Found out On 12th Of May :) Im Also Due 19th January :D x


----------



## RDO

Beccaboop said:


> I can now joint this thread I got my :bfp: last weekend and I should be due around the 19th jan!!

Found out same day as you :) and also due 19th january !! congrats x


----------



## JCh

DittyByrd said:


> So yesterday I was chowing down on a sandwich as a restaurant and realized I was eating lunch meat. *Doh!* I am not alarmist in the least and I personally believe everything in moderation but I admit, I did feel a little guilty after I ate it.
> 
> However, my MIL and SIL, both nurses (one in a Pediatric ICU), say that lunch meat in moderation is really not that big of a concern. Listeria is uncommon and you have a lot more chance of getting it from raw milk and cheeses.
> 
> I feel like we're supposed to put ourselves in a bubble. I have not given up all caffeine and inadvertently ate an Italian sandwich._ I feel the judgement police glaring at me. _
> 
> What kinds of things have you heard are bad for pregnant women? What are you eating/drinking in moderation anyway?

I'd say don't be too concerned... The chances of getting listeria is less likely than most other things you may come in contact with. I've been having a ham & cheese sandwich occasionally - typically they want u to reheat the meat before u eat it.
As for sushi, just stick to the rolls with no raw meats. Or chicken teriyaki....
Years ago they didnt even change much of anything or not have the things they say now... I think chances are pretty rare! Just moderation to be safest.
Seriously, don't worry about it - if you catch yourself doing something wrong it's doubtful that would be the cause of any issues.


----------



## NellandZack

Hi ladies! I'm new to the site! Just got my BFP this morning! This will be my first pregnancy. I will be 4 weeks on Monday! We are wry excited! Looks like I'm due around January 28, 2013!


----------



## NellandZack

NellandZack said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to the site! Just got my BFP this morning! This will be my first pregnancy. I will be 4 weeks on Monday! We are wry excited! Looks like I'm due around January 28, 2013!

Sorry I meant " we are really excited"


----------



## DittyByrd

NellandZack said:


> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm new to the site! Just got my BFP this morning! This will be my first pregnancy. I will be 4 weeks on Monday! We are wry excited! Looks like I'm due around January 28, 2013!
> 
> Sorry I meant " we are really excited"Click to expand...

Congratulations and welcome to the group! Getting into January 2013 under the gun! This is an awesome group with some really down-to-earth ladies. We're nearly all a couple of weeks ahead of you so PLEASE pick our brains! :)


----------



## TheEternal

DeedeeBeester said:


> Oh!! And we usually keep away from High Fructose Corn Syrup -i'm very use to real sugar-, but now it's a no no from hubby. And MSG (Monosodium Glutamate)... or any meat preserved to last in just a bag...

My hubby won't let me eat anything sweet, even though I'm quite the sweet tooth. :nope:
He means well tho :thumbup:


----------



## TheEternal

wow girls, I just need to tell you this..
This night - not sure whether I dreamed it or not - I felt like another heart beat was starting. I probably dreamed it, since there isn't really any chance of feeling the baby's heart beat beginning, yea?
But anyway, just now I checked on countdowntopregnancy and it states that the baby's first heart beat is.... TODAY! 

:kiss:


----------



## MrsHopeful

TheEternal-eek maybe you're very in tune with your body 

I was eating ham, didn't realise you shouldn't. Going to my info session today on what foods to avoid.


----------



## R9chel

Hi guys 

I only just found this post! I had my bfp on 8th May! My Edd is 12th Jan woohoo!

I tested because I have been trying for a number of years and it was the first month I had lots of discharge. 

Thanks


----------



## R9chel

What sort of symptoms are you all getting at the moment? 

I'm not getting any and I'm worried :nope:


----------



## RDO

Im Peeing Alot , Boobs Are Sore, Slight Nausea AT Times , Mild back ache & Tummy cramps ... Im 5 weeks 1 day :)


----------



## toomanyboys

RDO said:


> Im Peeing Alot , Boobs Are Sore, Slight Nausea AT Times , Mild back ache & Tummy cramps ... Im 5 weeks 1 day :)

all the above until 6 weeks but now minus the back ache and tummy cramps...however now feeling uncomfortable in certain positions when i sleep....sorry tmi..but stools quote soft not runny...and very dark ( due to my pre natals i think) and did notice i am peeing alot more now....esp during the night....never noticed that befoe in all my pg....

boob look quite firm at the centre....normally they are soft and pancakey not falt but you now slightly loose...now the front of them quite veiny and i get the odd pain and tingly sensation when your breastfeeding like when tey feel gorged and need to be released....

still nausea esp after eating.....have a salty and sweet tooth...anything in between.....too bland....oh and feeling flutters since week 6...people tell me it is gas but nope i know after 4 kids...this is not gas it is my uterus....think baby swishing around.....they have become more noticble this week esp when i lie on ym back and have lap top resting on me like...now....:)


----------



## Mrs.A

So, what's making me giggle at the moment is the fact that I can't remember if I have posted on this thread already... Don't know how to check either without going through the 29 pages of posts hahaha!! Talk about forgetfulness!

Anyway, I just wanted to say good morning to you all and hope you are all relaxing and feeling super positive xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

I feel pretty symptomless the past few days, have had constipation then loose stools, could be from prenatal vitamins though....all in all I feel fine but ms may kick in next week?


----------



## gemmaplustwo

hi. i got my bfp yestoday and im due on the 30th january x


----------



## NellandZack

gemmaplustwo said:


> hi. i got my bfp yestoday and im due on the 30th january x

Yay congrats!! I'm the 28th!! Good luck


----------



## NellandZack

DittyByrd said:


> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm new to the site! Just got my BFP this morning! This will be my first pregnancy. I will be 4 weeks on Monday! We are wry excited! Looks like I'm due around January 28, 2013!
> 
> Sorry I meant " we are really excited"Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations and welcome to the group! Getting into January 2013 under the gun! This is an awesome group with some really down-to-earth ladies. We're nearly all a couple of weeks ahead of you so PLEASE pick our brains! :)Click to expand...

Aww yay that great!!! Good luck ladies! I'm a little nervous since its so early still! On top of that my husband is in the navy. We got word last week before I knew I was pg that he might deploy for a year!!! Cross your fingers that they don't!


----------



## NellandZack

I will be 4 weeks tomorrow. This past week I have been very tired. Had lots of cm. off and on cramping and a lot of pressure. I did have diarrhea one day tmi sorry. Iv had very tender BB for 3 days now. I have had some nausea but only last for a few second because of a weird smell lol


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies, I recently got my BFP as well, after some confusion about my due date it should all work out that I'm due January 30, 2013.

I'm hoping that this is going to be a lucky day for me, it's also the original due date that I had with my first loss.

I'm not feeling many symptoms, I'm just so tired that the thought of getting out of bed makes me want to cry! lol.


----------



## Bump2Baby

I'm due Jan 18th - LOTS of symptoms from heartburn and constant peeing to wearing maternity jeans already and boobs gone up a full cup size!

Having HCG measured as after 5 MC i am high risk so have been monitored from 5 weeks.

Looking for bump buddies, add me as a friend/contact if you are also due in Jan :happydance:


----------



## RDO

my main symptom at the moment is the tiredness Its Horrible I Just Wanna Sleep And I Have A 20 Month old to look after while his dad at work !! and not to mention the peeing hehe dno were its coming from haha :) + the sore boobs !! the cramping is slowing down though my ribs seem to hurt more ?? has anyone had that ?? x


----------



## JCh

RDO said:


> my main symptom at the moment is the tiredness Its Horrible I Just Wanna Sleep And I Have A 20 Month old to look after while his dad at work !! and not to mention the peeing hehe dno were its coming from haha :) + the sore boobs !! the cramping is slowing down though my ribs seem to hurt more ?? has anyone had that ?? x

So this morning I noticed a clogged milk duct, at least that seems to fit the description.... Anyone who has been pregnant before had this symptom? I've tried a heat compress and massage but it's still there....


----------



## RDO

whats one of them ? what they look like ?? x


----------



## silverstone35

Hi it's me.

I'm afraid I'm bearing bad news. Went to hospital at 8.30am as I was worried that something wasn't right. Turns out my instincts were right. My hormone levels are right down and it's believed I either have miscarried or am in the process. Am booked in for repeat bloods on tues so will know for sure then. Am disappointed and a little sad but not upset, as I know that it will happen for us in God's timing.

Thanks for your congrats though and I hope to be back before too long God willing x


----------



## R9chel

Oh no silverstone35 that's terrible! I hope your both OK xx


----------



## Bump2Baby

Thinking of you Silverstone xx


----------



## silverstone35

Thanks lovelies, I'm ok, just exhausted! I know its just one of those things xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Silverstone35-I'm really sorry to hear that-hugs and best wishes.


----------



## RDO

Silverstone35 Im Sooo Sorry Hun :( I Really Hope Its Gonna Be Okay Xx


----------



## Baby2867

I got my BFP today after a long 21 months!!! I am 15 dpiui today. I really never thought I would get here. This is a dream come true. 

I go to the doctor for my first blood test tomorrow!! 
Hopefully everything is good. I had slightly low progesterone 1 week after my iui and have been taking progesterone suppositories 3x/day. 

I am obviously over the moon right now, but am nervous for tomorrow and to get through the first tri-mester. I will breath a major sigh of relief when the doctor tells me things look good and we hear the heartbeat. 

The pregnancy calculator online says my due date will be January 25!!! 
:))) 

Symptoms this month: lower back ache, cramps, nausea, tired, thirsty, headache, breast only slightly tender but full with blue veins. 

I would love some bump buddies :)))
 



Attached Files:







-1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bump2Baby

Congrats!!! :happydance:



Baby2867 said:


> I got my BFP today after a long 21 months!!! I am 15 dpiui today. I really never thought I would get here. This is a dream come true.
> 
> I go to the doctor for my first blood test tomorrow!!
> Hopefully everything is good. I had slightly low progesterone 1 week after my iui and have been taking progesterone suppositories 3x/day.
> 
> I am obviously over the moon right now, but am nervous for tomorrow and to get through the first tri-mester. I will breath a major sigh of relief when the doctor tells me things look good and we hear the heartbeat.
> 
> The pregnancy calculator online says my due date will be January 25!!!
> :)))
> 
> Symptoms this month: lower back ache, cramps, nausea, tired, thirsty, headache, breast only slightly tender but full with blue veins.
> 
> I would love some bump buddies :)))


----------



## Gettingcloser

I am due January 12th, 2013. I tested because my period never showed up. I honestly did not think I was pregnant since PMS symptoms and preg symptoms are so alike for me but I couldn't be happier. My first scan is June 18th!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Congrats Baby2867


----------



## DittyByrd

silverstone35 said:


> Hi it's me.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm bearing bad news. Went to hospital at 8.30am as I was worried that something wasn't right. Turns out my instincts were right. My hormone levels are right down and it's believed I either have miscarried or am in the process. Am booked in for repeat bloods on tues so will know for sure then. Am disappointed and a little sad but not upset, as I know that it will happen for us in God's timing.
> 
> Thanks for your congrats though and I hope to be back before too long God willing x

I am so sorry. I had a nightmare 2 nights ago I had a miscarriage and it devastated me even though I knew it was a dream. I cant even imagine it happening for real. I admire your courage but please don't be afraid to mourn. 

Hugs and love.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

silverstone35 said:


> Hi it's me.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm bearing bad news. Went to hospital at 8.30am as I was worried that something wasn't right. Turns out my instincts were right. My hormone levels are right down and it's believed I either have miscarried or am in the process. Am booked in for repeat bloods on tues so will know for sure then. Am disappointed and a little sad but not upset, as I know that it will happen for us in God's timing.
> 
> Thanks for your congrats though and I hope to be back before too long God willing x

So sorry to read this. Prayers going your way.


----------



## Smooch

silverstone35 said:


> Hi it's me.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm bearing bad news. Went to hospital at 8.30am as I was worried that something wasn't right. Turns out my instincts were right. My hormone levels are right down and it's believed I either have miscarried or am in the process. Am booked in for repeat bloods on tues so will know for sure then. Am disappointed and a little sad but not upset, as I know that it will happen for us in God's timing.
> 
> Thanks for your congrats though and I hope to be back before too long God willing x

I am so very sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

Mrs.A said:


> So, what's making me giggle at the moment is the fact that I can't remember if I have posted on this thread already... Don't know how to check either without going through the 29 pages of posts hahaha!! Talk about forgetfulness!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to say good morning to you all and hope you are all relaxing and feeling super positive xx

Um ... I thought the exact same thing! Wanted to say to January ladies ... April was a good month :haha:


----------



## ourlittlehill

R9chel said:


> What sort of symptoms are you all getting at the moment?
> 
> I'm not getting any and I'm worried :nope:

I wouldn't worry about it. I'm only 5 weeks and the only thing I've noticed is that I'm tired. But I'm kind of always tired, it's just how I roll.. That and the uncontrollable urge to smile ALL THE TIME!! :) 

If you don't get any symptoms I would consider yourself lucky! :happydance:


----------



## silverstone35

Thanks again ladies, really I'm ok. In the process of completing my mc today so have taken the day off work and spent the day in my pj's. Congrats to all you lovelies, hope all goes well and remember to listen to your body as you are the expert when it comes to your body! Take care all xxx


----------



## littlepeterso

ourlittlehill said:


> R9chel said:
> 
> 
> What sort of symptoms are you all getting at the moment?
> 
> I'm not getting any and I'm worried :nope:
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. I'm only 5 weeks and the only thing I've noticed is that I'm tired. But I'm kind of always tired, it's just how I roll.. That and the uncontrollable urge to smile ALL THE TIME!! :)
> 
> If you don't get any symptoms I would consider yourself lucky! :happydance:Click to expand...

I feel the same way. Having a hard time not worrying because I feel fine. I have the slightest amount of heartburn. And everything smells different to me.

Oh and I do have the uncontrollable urge to smile as well!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## PepsiChic

So hit the 6 week mark AND my toddler has given me the cold from hell, im exhausted my whole body aches, i cant swallow, i cant breath through my nose, my head feels like its being drilled from the inside.....and im trying to work and its a nightmare!


----------



## hunni12

bumping for the mommies


----------



## DeedeeBeester

PepsiChic said:


> So hit the 6 week mark AND my toddler has given me the cold from hell, im exhausted my whole body aches, i cant swallow, i cant breath through my nose, my head feels like its being drilled from the inside.....and im trying to work and its a nightmare!

Hope you feel better soon!!!! I can't even imagine how hard it must be handling everything!


----------



## nickynora

Hey guys!

Found out yest that if dates are correct then I too am due in Jan (Jan 28th to be exact!!) Tho have a feeling that might change when I go for my scan, as got caught on the pill. And if I'm only 4 weeks then I have been having symptoms since about the time I should of conceived!!

Anyone else with same due date??


----------



## hunni12

nicky n baby2 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Found out yest that if dates are correct then I too am due in Jan (Jan 28th to be exact!!) Tho have a feeling that might change when I go for my scan, as got caught on the pill. And if I'm only 4 weeks then I have been having symptoms since about the time I should of conceived!!
> 
> Anyone else with same due date??

congrats hun


----------



## aanch

nicky n baby2 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Found out yest that if dates are correct then I too am due in Jan (Jan 28th to be exact!!) Tho have a feeling that might change when I go for my scan, as got caught on the pill. And if I'm only 4 weeks then I have been having symptoms since about the time I should of conceived!!
> 
> Anyone else with same due date??


Nicky n baby2 - add me in.. Got a BFP yesterday at 15 DPO... that makes me 4 weeks preggo & due in late Jan. (my iphone app says Jan 28th) Same Pinch... :thumbup:

I went for my check up this mrng... doc said its Faint Positive :)) she has done my blood test to make sure all hormone levels are fine 

But u know what since yesterday i am feeling soo exhausted.. this mrng i couldnt eat my brkfst.. head is spinning... doc said too early for mrng sickness so she will do ultrasound in 7 weeks to make sure everythings ok 

anyone of you have same symptoms ??


----------



## hunni12

I can eat and have gained headaches. My bbs are getting more sore by the day


----------



## DeedeeBeester

They should call it ALL DAY SICKNESS!! Ugh!!!!!!!!!!
7 weeks today, patiently waiting for my scan in a week and a half.


----------



## nickynora

DeedeeBeester said:


> They should call it ALL DAY SICKNESS!! Ugh!!!!!!!!!!
> 7 weeks today, patiently waiting for my scan in a week and a half.

I get all day sickness too (tho not actually been sick yet, am ok if I eat!!) 

I also have the sore boobs, lighth-headedness/dizzyness too!

People are telling me its too early for these symptoms and I've had them for a few weeks now. :wacko:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

nicky n baby2 said:


> DeedeeBeester said:
> 
> 
> They should call it ALL DAY SICKNESS!! Ugh!!!!!!!!!!
> 7 weeks today, patiently waiting for my scan in a week and a half.
> 
> I get all day sickness too (tho not actually been sick yet, am ok if I eat!!)
> 
> I also have the sore boobs, lighth-headedness/dizzyness too!
> 
> People are telling me its too early for these symptoms and I've had them for a few weeks now. :wacko:Click to expand...

Well, all pregnancies are different. You can start very early on as you could never get symptoms! I guess all we can do is hold on to our hat and enjoy the ride. Hahaha.


----------



## nickynora

Yea it seems that way!

Last time I didn't have any symptoms till after I had missed my period and found out I was preg, this time tho the symptoms were the reason I didn't the test even tho I wasn't due my period for another week and half!!

The symptoms I'm getting now are same as ones I had last time around!


----------



## Mrs.A

Had my first midwife appointment today ladies... All was fine, got 12 wk scan on 2nd July and gonna have an early scan next week. I wanted to leave it til I was over 7 weeks so there will be more to see on the scan :)

Midwife was pushing for a home birth already! Sounds good though the thought of you having 2 midwives at home with you, pain relief and your own bed to relax in afterwards! Dont know what you ladies think though? Any thoughts?

Dx


----------



## Bump2Baby

I finally had a scan today show the sac in the right place so I'm well happy!
My biggest fear is needing another section, I'm hoping 8 years after last one i can deliver naturally this time :s


----------



## JCh

Mrs.A said:


> Had my first midwife appointment today ladies... All was fine, got 12 wk scan on 2nd July and gonna have an early scan next week. I wanted to leave it til I was over 7 weeks so there will be more to see on the scan :)
> 
> Midwife was pushing for a home birth already! Sounds good though the thought of you having 2 midwives at home with you, pain relief and your own bed to relax in afterwards! Dont know what you ladies think though? Any thoughts?
> 
> Dx

Just keep in mind that you won't have the option for an epidural if it's at home and u can't handle the pain.... I watched one where the lady swore by midwives and natural to freak out and finally get the epidural.... (luckily the midwives were at the hospital with her) At home u dont have the same luxuries...


----------



## JCh

Bump2Baby said:


> I finally had a scan today show the sac in the right place so I'm well happy!
> My biggest fear is needing another section, I'm hoping 8 years after last one i can deliver naturally this time :s

Talk to ur GP/ OB about this as they do this quite often. Good luck in getting the natural birth u want :)


----------



## Kros330

This week has been terrible for me. It was like all of the sudden I have had MS all day every day. I can't even make phone calls for work without feeling like Im going to lose it. I have no energy and my boobs are sooooooo sore. They are definitely getting bigger already. Anyone have any tips on things that have helped them with MS. Its going to be miserable couple of weeks but I know it will be worth it!


----------



## JCh

Kros330 said:


> This week has been terrible for me. It was like all of the sudden I have had MS all day every day. I can't even make phone calls for work without feeling like Im going to lose it. I have no energy and my boobs are sooooooo sore. They are definitely getting bigger already. Anyone have any tips on things that have helped them with MS. Its going to be miserable couple of weeks but I know it will be worth it!

Hard sour candies work wonders! Also get one of the seasickness bracelets from the pharmacy if u can. Eat crackers/ dry cereal when u can. Make sure to get lots of fluids. Sucks u feel so gross :(


----------



## aanch

Bump2Baby said:


> I finally had a scan today show the sac in the right place so I'm well happy!
> My biggest fear is needing another section, I'm hoping 8 years after last one i can deliver naturally this time :s

which week did u actually have this scan ?? my doc's telling me to get one at end of 6 weeks,, not sure if thats little early & i should wait till 8 weeks , kindly advice.


----------



## FitzBaby

aanch said:


> Bump2Baby said:
> 
> 
> I finally had a scan today show the sac in the right place so I'm well happy!
> My biggest fear is needing another section, I'm hoping 8 years after last one i can deliver naturally this time :s
> 
> which week did u actually have this scan ?? my doc's telling me to get one at end of 6 weeks,, not sure if thats little early & i should wait till 8 weeks , kindly advice.Click to expand...

I had a scan at 6w2d Nd we were able to see the heart beat, if that helps


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Random: Our apartment isn't really that big, and I'm cooking right now for dinner... I just want to run away Hahahahahahahaha the smell of the chicken that's in the oven is killing me!!!!!!!!!! I had read a lot about being pregnant, but nothing really prepares you for the real thing. The saddest part about it all is that I don't even know if i'm going to be able to eat dinner now. Haha.


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Hi all January due babies - I got in there just - due 30th Jan :)


----------



## RDO

i havent been sick off smells but i can smell things from a mile away its the Other halfs socks that are the worst hahaha :) x


----------



## babybonica

Hey ladies,

I am new at this and my husband and I just found out we are pregnant! I am also due January 15 and we have our first appointment June 4! Seeing as we're telling limited family I thought joining this would help me chat with other soon to be mommys :) I definitely need help with following this but hopefully we can compare the side effects of the little ones growing inside :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

RDO said:


> i havent been sick off smells but i can smell things from a mile away its the Other halfs socks that are the worst hahaha :) x

I have to agree with you about OHs socks being the worst i can smell my OHs as soon as i walk in the room he has taken them off in trying to put washing on and put them in wash almost kills me :S


----------



## MamaDee

Congrats on your bfp's LuckyFlutter and Babybonica!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

RDO said:


> i havent been sick off smells but i can smell things from a mile away its the Other halfs socks that are the worst hahaha :) x

Hahahaha DH doesn't really have a problem there, but that would be interesting haha.


----------



## ssjad

Good luck on your rescan, MamaofOne!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats on the new BFPs :D


----------



## dontlikeit

i did not cook anything for 1 week :baby:


----------



## RDO

he works in a busy warehouse lifting ect so i will let him off with the smell haha :) got doctors in morning tomorrow :) dont think they will do much as im 6 weeks on saturday :/ x


----------



## MamaDee

ssjad said:


> Good luck on your rescan, MamaofOne!!

Thank you! All of my spotting and bad symptoms that made me think m/c were gone Tuesday night. So I am hopeful again, petrified to see an empty sac though.


----------



## aanch

Count me in ... Due on Jan 28th .:) Got my BFP on May 22nd & confirmed with doc's urine test yesterday .. that makes me officially 4 weeks & 3 days pregnant ! Any symptoms u grlz seeing... i just feel tired the whole day ... dont wanna get up in the mrng for work .. feel like taking a nap in office  

havent scheduled my 1st scan as yet.. may be will wait until 7 weeks... any suggestions ? Praying the little bean is doing fine inside :) 

Gud Luck to every1


----------



## nickynora

aanch said:


> Count me in ... Due on Jan 28th .:) Got my BFP on May 22nd & confirmed with doc's urine test yesterday .. that makes me officially 4 weeks & 3 days pregnant ! Any symptoms u grlz seeing... i just feel tired the whole day ... dont wanna get up in the mrng for work .. feel like taking a nap in office
> 
> havent scheduled my 1st scan as yet.. may be will wait until 7 weeks... any suggestions ? Praying the little bean is doing fine inside :)
> 
> Gud Luck to every1

That's the same date as me!! :happydance: 

Tho I think mine may change when I finally get a scan, as I've been experiencing symptoms for about 3 weeks :wacko: but then I did get caught whilst on the pill so who knows how far I am lol :shrug:


----------



## Cailidgh

I'm due Jan 12th (they're guessing at the moment so likely be 2 weeks later than that!).. first appointment with the midwife is in 2 weeks, first scan is a loooong ways away yet (or so it feels) 
Tested due to once again just getting that gut feeling (plus my boobs got huge fast!) 

On every other pregnancy i have gotten really badly carsick.. yet so far with this one.. nada! It's the strangest thing!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Mama ofone-fingers crossed everything is ok
Congrats on new BFPS
Extrememe tiredness kicked in today, other than that I am still A OK.


----------



## BabyHappy1

Hi ladies! I am due jan 18th based in my own calculations. I will be having my first doctors appt June 15th. This is our first and we are so excited!!!


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies i got my bfp may 18- edd is around jan 26 but that could change after my first scan. I have my first dr appointment on monday I'm so excited this is my first baby.


----------



## Kittenscales

Hello....

My very first post. I am due 19th January but this may of course change with dating scan.

Cat x


----------



## NellandZack

Hey mommies to be! My name is Janelle! I got my BFP May 19th. I am currently 4 weeks and 4 days! Due Jan 27th! I had it confirmed with a blood test on 5/22! This is my first pregnancy. I am still in shock lol! I am having some symptoms-cramping, bloating, fatigue, and sore BB. I have had little spurts of nausea due to horrible smell lol! Hope to meet some bump buddies! Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## DittyByrd

Hey all,

Yesterday morning marked the beginning of week 6. I definitely had my first real morning of morning sickness. It wasn't the same nausea I get from a stomach bug, but rather more similar to eating something that was causing an uneasy feeling in my stomach. Unfortunately, brushing my teeth made me gag and vomit a little. So far I have ONLY had symptoms in the morning and they resolve quickly with food. After I eat, I don't want to stop because I am STARVING all the time.

Additionally, I have been very emotional. I cried when Optimus Prime died during the Transformers movie. Seriously? I am also feeling strong affection for friends and family. 

Hope everyone is feeling tiptop!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm telling you Y'ALL April had some loving in the mood. Hahaha, Congrats to the recently added mammas!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

DittyByrd said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Yesterday morning marked the beginning of week 6. I definitely had my first real morning of morning sickness. It wasn't the same nausea I get from a stomach bug, but rather more similar to eating something that was causing an uneasy feeling in my stomach. Unfortunately, brushing my teeth made me gag and vomit a little. So far I have ONLY had symptoms in the morning and they resolve quickly with food. After I eat, I don't want to stop because I am STARVING all the time.
> 
> Additionally, I have been very emotional. I cried when Optimus Prime died during the Transformers movie. Seriously? I am also feeling strong affection for friends and family.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling tiptop!


Mine are all after food, and early in the morning. I've been eating less just because I don't want to get sick, but I know I must change that.

I, on the other half, have been fighting with random people, i'm like a mamma bear that must not be messed with. Hahahahaha. It's like they gave me a new pair of... yeah... hahahaha


----------



## darkstar

OH frying eggs OMG the smell :sick:


----------



## BlueEyedVet

Evening all! I'm brand new to the forum, and am really excited about making some bump buddies to share this crazy journey with. Just got my BFP last night, and by rough estimate I am due around January 25! This was our first month trying and our first pregnancy, so nerves are running high. After finding out that I was pregnant, I realized that my sense of smell has been super keen as of late, I've had to pee more frequently throughout the day and I'm more tired than usual. Also maybe a little nausea but nothing too bad!

It's nice to meet you all!


----------



## NellandZack

BlueEyedVet said:


> Evening all! I'm brand new to the forum, and am really excited about making some bump buddies to share this crazy journey with. Just got my BFP last night, and by rough estimate I am due around January 25! This was our first month trying and our first pregnancy, so nerves are running high. After finding out that I was pregnant, I realized that my sense of smell has been super keen as of late, I've had to pee more frequently throughout the day and I'm more tired than usual. Also maybe a little nausea but nothing too bad!
> 
> It's nice to meet you all!

Congrats! I feel ya on the peeing more and sleepiness! Iv had little spurts of nausea too. Good luck with your pregnancy! :)


----------



## BlueEyedVet

NellandZack said:


> BlueEyedVet said:
> 
> 
> Evening all! I'm brand new to the forum, and am really excited about making some bump buddies to share this crazy journey with. Just got my BFP last night, and by rough estimate I am due around January 25! This was our first month trying and our first pregnancy, so nerves are running high. After finding out that I was pregnant, I realized that my sense of smell has been super keen as of late, I've had to pee more frequently throughout the day and I'm more tired than usual. Also maybe a little nausea but nothing too bad!
> 
> It's nice to meet you all!
> 
> Congrats! I feel ya on the peeing more and sleepiness! Iv had little spurts of nausea too. Good luck with your pregnancy! :)Click to expand...

Thanks, you too! I live in fabulous NC as well, and hoping to not feel too miserably pregnant during our hot summer months!


----------



## NellandZack

BlueEyedVet said:


> NellandZack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueEyedVet said:
> 
> 
> Evening all! I'm brand new to the forum, and am really excited about making some bump buddies to share this crazy journey with. Just got my BFP last night, and by rough estimate I am due around January 25! This was our first month trying and our first pregnancy, so nerves are running high. After finding out that I was pregnant, I realized that my sense of smell has been super keen as of late, I've had to pee more frequently throughout the day and I'm more tired than usual. Also maybe a little nausea but nothing too bad!
> 
> It's nice to meet you all!
> 
> Congrats! I feel ya on the peeing more and sleepiness! Iv had little spurts of nausea too. Good luck with your pregnancy! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you too! I live in fabulous NC as well, and hoping to not feel too miserably pregnant during our hot summer months!Click to expand...

Aw yay NC!! Me too! This is my first year here :)


----------



## Mummy.R

Starting to really feel sick over EVERY smell and taste! Its absolutey crazy. I wasnt like this with my first (daughter) so maybe a boy this time around.. ?!?!


----------



## TheEternal

I'm definitely worried about my lack of symptoms.. I feel absolutely nothing. I understand that can be the case sometimes, but still..
Almost week 7 now.. Still a month to first scan. :nope:


----------



## morm91

Got mine last week... super excited..
I had bought some cheap tests at the dollar store so i tested..
I got a faint line but my hubby wouldnt buy it.. so i made him go get a FR
and got my :bfp: right away.. Due Jan 20th 2013. So Happy


----------



## DittyByrd

TheEternal said:


> I'm definitely worried about my lack of symptoms.. I feel absolutely nothing. I understand that can be the case sometimes, but still..
> Almost week 7 now.. Still a month to first scan. :nope:

Lack of symptoms is okay if there is a lack of AF! Don't fret!


----------



## weejenb

Hi all!

I'm new to this forum as well, stumbled upon it but it seems like a great place :D I'm just over 7 weeks, due around January 10th. Not had any morning sickness (touch wood)!


----------



## RDO

My Morning sickness kicked in this morning Its Awfull :/ i still feel horrid and the smell of cigarettes making me wanna puke :/ !! ergh x


----------



## butterworth

Hi my lovely preggo ladies
how is everyone feeling these days?
I'm feeling pretty good no ms as of yet just very tired and peeing like crazy. all and all feeling good


----------



## DittyByrd

I am aghast that I have gained 5lbs already at the 6w4d point! I haven't been really careful with what I'm eating but I am certainly not downing burgers and fries. My clothes are snug, my stomach feels very flabby, and I just plain feel gross. 

Anyone else have weight gain already? Hoping it's irregular BMs and fluid.


----------



## Bump2Baby

I look 3-4 months gone and was told its due to my high progesterone levels :)


----------



## weejenb

I have a decent sized podge just now too - I haven't gained any weight, the doctor said its just bloat (due to progesterone), but already had to buy new clothes!


----------



## Jim_bear

I'm proper bloated! Everytime I eat something I look massive!!! And flabby :( I'm too scared to go on the scales lol ! X


----------



## MamaDee

I have gained about 3 lbs since last week. But I fluctuate normally around 2-4 lbs daily! This is just the higher end of my average but it hasn't gone down. Also very constipated though :blush: which I believe is caused by the increased progesterone as well.

When I have to pee and combined with bloat I can easily look about 6 mos preggo. :haha: but it's gone every morning. With the exception of this little ball at the bottom that I can no longer "suck in".


----------



## xteepeex

Hi all, 

Been a busy couple of weeks since I've been on here I see. Congrats to all the new bfps! Definitely a January baby boom it seems!

I've not had any proper ms yet, but am still struggling with feeling sick til I can burp (I'm sorry, I really hate burping but it's the only thing that stops me feeling full and sick!).

How many people have told friends/family? I have had to tell my manager, who is also a close friend as I was really struggling a few mornings last week with feeling sick, and our toilets are so far away that it's really noticeable if you're not at your desk. Shes promised not to tell anyone, and it's kinda nice for someone to know. We're telling my parents next weekend and Dhs the week following, only because we're with mine next weekend and will see his the week after, no favouritism! 

Hoping everyone's h&h!


----------



## blackmassi

Im due jan 9th... i had an early scan at 5w6d with nothing to be seen and have my next one in early july. I tested because i was feeling like i had with my last preg that ended in mc. It was a very fain pos and got stronger!


----------



## darkstar

I've actually lost a little weight on the scales but my belly is definitely bloating up. I'm a little overweight anyway and I think because I'm trying to eat healthier and I don't feel well enough to eat large portions of food that I've dropped a little weight. The week before I discovered I was pregnant I gained quite a lot in that one week though (which has now come off again plus some), I have to wonder sometimes if your body doesn't stack on some weight at conception to start preparing for pregnancy, I did notice it with my last pregnancies too, particularly when I was thinner.
I don't fit my regular jeans properly now I have to unbutton them so I guess I'm growing in the right places, I can't suck in my bloated belly like I used to suck in my flabby belly


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm a fan of sweat pants now. :/ My old pants fit too tight now, or I feel like they help the sickness. Yesterday was the worse day yet for All Day Sickness... and this baby does not like chicken, AT ALL. I can't even look at it... :(


----------



## mummy2bbougas

Mega tired feeling nausious and bloated. im barely 5 weeks and i already look about 3 months. its crazy, this is my first , so excited.


can anyone tell me how to get the how far along you are are pics you all have in your signatures please. thank you 
chelle xx


----------



## James0763

Jan 30th for me! Excited and nervous! Having tons of Pms like cramping Have our first appt to "confirm" on Tuesday... When is the earliest I can an have a ultrasound?


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh my I feel like I look 5 months pregnant already. And such horrible sickness and only wanting to eat junk.

I think I'm having a girl!


----------



## joygirl

I am due on Jan 14 also. I am in Australia. I already had my first scan last week and the baby is ok even though I am experiencing some light bleeding. Next scan will be around end of june. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## MamaDee

FitzBaby said:


> Oh my I feel like I look 5 months pregnant already. And such horrible sickness and only wanting to eat junk.
> 
> I think I'm having a girl!

I also only want to eat absolute junk! I've given in to more fast food over the past 1 1/2 weeks then I think I have in the past year combined. :haha:
Was the exact same way all throughout first trimester with DS.

I also quietly suspect a girl, but I still have to see that heartbeat next week before I can think anything. Scan last week showed things within the gestational sac but no hb detected yet :(


----------



## stardust1976

Hello! I'm in Australia, due Jan 22nd I think - have an early scan next Monday. Can't wait, had a mc in March so really hoping everything is all good with this one. I think it is because I've put on a bit over a kilo already, and look like it, haha. Also been feeling very gross, gagging every time I brush my teeth, drinking water like there's no tomorrow. And my boobs are ginormous already this time. 

I have 4 kids already and also had an ectopic between 2 and 3. My birthday is Jan 18, so I'm wondering if I'll have to share it?! I've never gone over, always delivered early so hopefully that trend keeps up as well!


----------



## freckles33

Hello,

Im due the 8th of jan dont have a scan booked in yet as i had to change my doctors due to a house move so i have my meeting with my midwife on wednesday and im hoping that is when i will get a date of my first scan

I have not put on weight, not had any ms but feel massive if that makes sense? lol


----------



## PepsiChic

craving skittles, no real sickness yet, bit of neasua but thats all. 

Not been hungry at dinner time, infact no *real* food sounds appealing. only skittles!


----------



## DittyByrd

I am so grateful I'm not the only one gaining weight like crazy! Thanks for being honest and candid!


----------



## DittyByrd

mummy2bbougas said:


> Mega tired feeling nausious and bloated. im barely 5 weeks and i already look about 3 months. its crazy, this is my first , so excited.
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how to get the how far along you are are pics you all have in your signatures please. thank you
> chelle xx

Click on one of the tickers you like. It will take you to the page it comes from. Input your due date when prompted. It will give you HTML code for your specific ticker. Copy and paste into your profile page in the about you section!


----------



## FitzBaby

MamaOfOne said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Oh my I feel like I look 5 months pregnant already. And such horrible sickness and only wanting to eat junk.
> 
> I think I'm having a girl!
> 
> I also only want to eat absolute junk! I've given in to more fast food over the past 1 1/2 weeks then I think I have in the past year combined. :haha:
> Was the exact same way all throughout first trimester with DS.
> 
> I also quietly suspect a girl, but I still have to see that heartbeat next week before I can think anything. Scan last week showed things within the gestational sac but no hb detected yet :(Click to expand...

Hang in there ... The s scan will reassure you!


----------



## FitzBaby

butterworth said:


> Hi my lovely preggo ladies
> how is everyone feeling these days?
> I'm feeling pretty good no ms as of yet just very tired and peeing like crazy. all and all feeling good

I love seeing you here!


----------



## PepsiChic

does anyone else have a job that requires them sitting down long periods of time?

I work from home and i sit at a desk all day long and no matter what i CANNOT get comfy, i squirm and wriggle and stand up and sit back down and wriggle more, i get pillows and cushions. UGH!

also i think i ate too many skittles :dohh:


----------



## darkstar

PepsiChic said:


> does anyone else have a job that requires them sitting down long periods of time?
> 
> I work from home and i sit at a desk all day long and no matter what i CANNOT get comfy, i squirm and wriggle and stand up and sit back down and wriggle more, i get pillows and cushions. UGH!
> 
> also i think i ate too many skittles :dohh:

I work from home too but I usually end up on the sofa in the living room with my laptop on my knees. Sitting in a chair makes my back ache but it always has pre-pregnancy. It's one of the reasons I left my office job.


----------



## MamaDee

I work in a large office building and am at my desk most of the day. But I always get up even before being pregnant. I go outside for walks sometimes, go to the far bathroom just to walk there lol. Go downstairs wander around. I'm lucky in my workplace they do not make a big deal about it. As long as my regular work is being done and I respond to my emails, calls and voicemails its all good. 

We have a little store downstairs and all day today I kept thinking I wanted to go grab some skittles. ( I stole some from DS last night after reading one of your posts pepsichick) :haha: ended up going out for a late lunch and was way too full after that. I only ate a regular sized panini that I normally would but felt soooo full and groggy afterwards. Anyone else feel like that? I'm finding it hard to eat anything more than a toddler sized portion of things the past couple days.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well im a college instructor and they are trying to transition me from day classes to online which means more time in front of the computer..good news is ill be home and wont have to take time off from work...but transition wont happen til fall..eeek.


----------



## FitzBaby

I am a stay at home mom but ever since I became pregnant (honestly started the two days before I POAS) my tail bone/butt has been KILLING me! Can't sit Dow, have to lean ... Ah ha ha ha.

And Pepsi ... Skittles are calling me now ... Gee thanks!

Not keeping much down these past few weeks, have actually lost 2 lbs. but I look like I am 5 months pregnant. Anyone else?


----------



## nikkilovey

hey everyone!

I am surprisingly pregnant! I have irregular cycles and took progesterone for 10 days this cycle and just so happened to get pregnant! I am so excited! I just found out yesterday and have no idea how far along I am but going by my LMP I would be about 7 weeks! This is my first pregnancy and I am so nervous but so excited! I will hopefully be going to the doctors this week or next but going off of my LMP and everything I should be due around January 11! I would love a buddy to go through this with and its nice to meet all of you!! I have attached a pic of my BFP just because I am happy :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0804.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FitzBaby

nikkilovey said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> I am surprisingly pregnant! I have irregular cycles and took progesterone for 10 days this cycle and just so happened to get pregnant! I am so excited! I just found out yesterday and have no idea how far along I am but going by my LMP I would be about 7 weeks! This is my first pregnancy and I am so nervous but so excited! I will hopefully be going to the doctors this week or next but going off of my LMP and everything I should be due around January 11! I would love a buddy to go through this with and its nice to meet all of you!! I have attached a pic of my BFP just because I am happy :happydance:

Many many congrats and welcome!
I am due Jan. 12... We are 1 day apart!:happydance:


----------



## nikkilovey

thank you so much FitzBaby and congrats to you!! What have been your symptoms??


----------



## BabyJewel

congratulation ... a few days apart :cloud9:


----------



## berticles21

Hello everyone :thumbup:
I've worked out that I'm due 30th Jan, although not had it confirmed yet with the dr. My symptons so far are HUGE boobs and bloaty belly. Oh and I have no appetite whatsoever, I just don't fancy anything apart from pepperoni pizza, which is bad as I'm a vegetarian :dohh:


----------



## JCh

Aren't cravings always convenient? I think they're unhealthy more often than not.....


----------



## crossbow

Hi all

I am 5 weeks 4 days! Due around January 25th. Having an early scan on Friday this week! I did a test as period came for a day then went so I was late and had a 'feeling'. This is my first pregnancy and not told many people yet just close friends and family. Looking forward to getting fat bellies with you all xx


----------



## James0763

I have been craving dill pickles and snickers ice cream bars (but not together). The ever present slight cramping is interesting. Boobs are out of control!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Hey everybody. Now I'm getting suddenly super duper hungry around 5 times a day, to the point I get very nauseous if I don't eat a couple of minutes after I feel hungry. BUT I'm still super picky about what I feel like eating. :( and sickness does not help after eating, because I get hungry again... it's all such a mess haha.


----------



## PepsiChic

nasuea finally got the better of me, have spent a lot of time with head in toilet so far this morning. not so productive for work.

Im also cold, like really stupidly cold, and i said this because the house is at 78F/25C and im sat with a sweater on freezing cold.

Im exhausted, had a panic attack last night, slept about 3 hours in total. 

so overall really feeling crap :(


----------



## littlepeterso

Good morning ladies. Had a great long weekend here. Still not having a lot of symptoms. My first appointment is on Monday 6/4. I am very excited about it.

Hoping you are all doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## Precious84

Due January 22. Hoping it's gonna be the 24th in time for our 3rd wedding anniversary :happydance:


----------



## DittyByrd

Tomorrow is my first OB appointment, right at the 7 week mark! I am excited and nervous. I am not too hopeful about a transvaginal ultrasound occuring tomorrow but I would LOVE to see my bean and hear a heartbeat. Just trying not to get my hopes up that I will see anything tomorrow. 

Will let you know!


----------



## butterworth

FitzBaby said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi my lovely preggo ladies
> how is everyone feeling these days?
> I'm feeling pretty good no ms as of yet just very tired and peeing like crazy. all and all feeling good
> 
> I love seeing you here!Click to expand...

ahhh thanks, I know its been a long journey in ttc portion of bnb.


----------



## nikkilovey

Hey everyone! CONGRATS to all of you!! I have my first appointment this thursday! I am so excited!! So far Im super sick to my stomach yet hungry?! I have to pee all the time and am tired 24/7 and have the sorest boobs ever!! I hope my appointment goes well I am nervous because this is my first pregnancy ever!


----------



## Lisa84

Morning :hi:

Please can i join? I am 5 weeks pg after icsi and i'm due right at the end of jan on the 28th. I have my first scan next wednesday :) xxxx


----------



## sweetthang24

hiya all, 

Im due on Jan 8th according to my LMP but could and probably will change at dating scan. 

Ive got my first midwife appoint on 6th June where i will be 9 + 1. 

Everyone seems to have so much more info than me ; HB heard, scans etc. I just know that my tests were + and i have mega nausea :haha:

i hope you are all doing well xx:flower:


----------



## CharlieO

I'm due 22nd January! Had a reassurance scan today and got to see bubbles heartbeat! 

Any other first timers due on 22nd want to be Bump Buddies? x


----------



## Gemma15

I am also due January the 10th :) good luck!


----------



## aanch

Lisa84 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Please can i join? I am 5 weeks pg after icsi and i'm due right at the end of jan on the 28th. I have my first scan next wednesday :) xxxx

Mrng... We share the EDD 28th Jan.. i am also 5 weeks now & have my first doc appnt on June 13th i.e. 7th week .. No ideas when will i have the scan ?


----------



## DittyByrd

First OB appointment this AM went well! I received a clean bill of health, saw the baby on a transvaginal scan, and even heard the heartbeat! The OB was in the middle of telling us that sometimes finding a heartbeat at this stage was difficult and the doppler was so loud I thought it was my pulse but was actually the baby.

How surreal. Sinking in on a whole new level.


----------



## hunni12

Congrats on hearing the hb ditty. It's such a wonderful feeling :)

Congratulations to the new mommies, welcome to the thread

When I make it home I will put all the due dates in order


----------



## hunni12

DittyByrd said:


> First OB appointment this AM went well! I received a clean bill of health, saw the baby on a transvaginal scan, and even heard the heartbeat! The OB was in the middle of telling us that sometimes finding a heartbeat at this stage was difficult and the doppler was so loud I thought it was my pulse but was actually the baby.
> 
> How surreal. Sinking in on a whole new level.

Did u get an ultrasound?


----------



## PepsiChic

I cant wait till we all get our gender scans later on in the pregnancy! will be so much fun to see what everyones having!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I finally have an ultrasound date for next Tuesday after noon. I can't wait, although I'm terribly nervous. I'll be 8+6 when I do it!


----------



## hunni12

DeedeeBeester said:


> I finally have an ultrasound date for next Tuesday after noon. I can't wait, although I'm terribly nervous. I'll be 8+6 when I do it!

Good luck


----------



## hunni12

PepsiChic said:


> I cant wait till we all get our gender scans later on in the pregnancy! will be so much fun to see what everyones having!

I believe I find out late July


----------



## dontlikeit

i dont want to eat anything :(


----------



## loub127

I've been bumped into Jan! Thought I was gonna be Dec but after my scan my due date has been moved to 3rd Jan! Yey! 2013 baby!! :) x


----------



## LornaMJ

Would like to join this thread..I got my :bfp: yesterday after TTC for 8 years feeling pretty elated. I am 5 weeks and my due date will be 30th Jan. Would be great to buddy up with some of you and mamadonna if you would like to buddy up? Look forward to hearing all your stories :dust:


----------



## DittyByrd

hunni12 said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> First OB appointment this AM went well! I received a clean bill of health, saw the baby on a transvaginal scan, and even heard the heartbeat! The OB was in the middle of telling us that sometimes finding a heartbeat at this stage was difficult and the doppler was so loud I thought it was my pulse but was actually the baby.
> 
> How surreal. Sinking in on a whole new level.
> 
> Did u get an ultrasound?Click to expand...

Not yet. I think it will be recommended at my 11 week visit. I was offered ultrasound with genetic screening between 11-14 weeks. My husband and I are not going to pursue genetic testing so I am not sure how that affects my ultrasound date. 

I did have obstetrical screen, HIV test, urinalysis and urine culture done today.


----------



## James0763

I'm out :(. Good luck and Gods blessings to you lovely ladies


----------



## JanLove2013

I am due January 9, 2013 I am 8 weeks today.. excited.. nervous.. and more excited!!! 

:happydance::thumbup::baby::hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

James0763 said:


> I'm out :(. Good luck and Gods blessings to you lovely ladies

:hugs:


----------



## nikkilovey

I had an appointment today but it was just medical history and stuff so they scheduled my ultrasound for june 18th ill be 10+3 it feels so far away tho:( I just get nervous not being able to see or hear my litto bean!!


----------



## mummy2bbougas

DittyByrd said:


> mummy2bbougas said:
> 
> 
> Mega tired feeling nausious and bloated. im barely 5 weeks and i already look about 3 months. its crazy, this is my first , so excited.
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how to get the how far along you are are pics you all have in your signatures please. thank you
> chelle xx
> 
> Click on one of the tickers you like. It will take you to the page it comes from. Input your due date when prompted. It will give you HTML code for your specific ticker. Copy and paste into your profile page in the about you section!Click to expand...

Hi, thank you, i cant seem to do it, do i need to sign up to each page i couldnt see an html anywhere hun xxx


----------



## morm91

mummy2bbougas said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2bbougas said:
> 
> 
> Mega tired feeling nausious and bloated. im barely 5 weeks and i already look about 3 months. its crazy, this is my first , so excited.
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how to get the how far along you are are pics you all have in your signatures please. thank you
> chelle xx
> 
> Click on one of the tickers you like. It will take you to the page it comes from. Input your due date when prompted. It will give you HTML code for your specific ticker. Copy and paste into your profile page in the about you section!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, thank you, i cant seem to do it, do i need to sign up to each page i couldnt see an html anywhere hun xxxClick to expand...

click on my ticker it will bring u to the site. make yours and at the end of it it gives you a bunch of options when it comes to codes click on PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code
this is the one that u use for you signature. click on this one and itll give u the html code to put on your signature


----------



## DeedeeBeester

James0763 said:


> I'm out :(. Good luck and Gods blessings to you lovely ladies

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## JCh

Scan done today, marks me at 7 wks 2 days but that is normal for this early and not to worry. Apparently looks great! :cloud9: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo-8wkscan.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## butterworth

James0763 said:


> I'm out :(. Good luck and Gods blessings to you lovely ladies

:hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> Scan done today, marks me at 7 wks 2 days but that is normal for this early and not to worry. Apparently looks great! :cloud9: :happydance:

Great!!! Lucky youuuu!!!! I'm still counting the seconds 'till mine!!


----------



## ssjad

I'm so sorry to hear that, James. I hope you're going okay, and that we see you back here again soon! :flower:


----------



## BlueEyedVet

-


----------



## BabyJewel

Good Luck to all ... big hugs ..... miscarried today :-(b


----------



## Lisa84

BabyJewel said:


> Good Luck to all ... big hugs ..... miscarried today :-(b

:hugs: so sorry babyjewel xxx


----------



## hunni12

Sorry for your loss jewel


----------



## morm91

sorry for your loss Jewel. :( :hugs:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

BabyJewel said:


> Good Luck to all ... big hugs ..... miscarried today :-(b

Oh my! So sorry to read this. :hugs:


----------



## LornaMJ

So sorry jewel big hugs:hugs: xx


----------



## nikkilovey

Does anyone have.a migraine or have you gotten one?I have had one for like a day and a half and it is interfering with my work and everything else :( I am probably going to the doctor tonight or tomorrow


----------



## LornaMJ

nikkilovey said:


> Does anyone have.a migraine or have you gotten one?I have had one for like a day and a half and it is interfering with my work and everything else :( I am probably going to the doctor tonight or tomorrow

I too have had a migraine since last night, I took paracetamol not sure if that was the right thing to do but I just couldn't sleep but since then had it all day! I have read you can suffer headaches early on as your hormones are increasing and due to the extra blood flow!! Hopefully it's just that. Let us know how you get on at the docs :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

nikkilovey said:


> Does anyone have.a migraine or have you gotten one?I have had one for like a day and a half and it is interfering with my work and everything else :( I am probably going to the doctor tonight or tomorrow

I think I had one a few days ago. I've never had a migraine before so I'm not sure if that's what it was, but it was the worst headache I've had (I don't get many headaches). I took paracetamol but they didn't touch it, and the next day it really hurt behind my eyes. Nothing since *touch wood* x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

EverythingXd said:


> nikkilovey said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have.a migraine or have you gotten one?I have had one for like a day and a half and it is interfering with my work and everything else :( I am probably going to the doctor tonight or tomorrow
> 
> I think I had one a few days ago. I've never had a migraine before so I'm not sure if that's what it was, but it was the worst headache I've had (I don't get many headaches). I took paracetamol but they didn't touch it, and the next day it really hurt behind my eyes. Nothing since *touch wood* xClick to expand...

I woke up with the worst headache today. Felt it around 4 am with such a strong pain that I couldn't go back to sleep, and next thing I know I'm in the bathroom with the worst Morning Sickness! :wacko: So much for sleeping in on a saturday, huh?


----------



## DittyByrd

I've have a rough couple of days of morning sickness. I tried Coke, Saltines, snacking all day. Nothing worked. Yesterday white Tic Tacs did the trick. :)


----------



## Lisa84

I found soft mints worked for me too. Must be the mint lol xx


----------



## CrystalDiva

Yay im due January 30th.... found out last week sooooo excited xx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I read somebody talking about the sea band, so I went rushed into the Walgreens and bought a couple for myself. Half an hour into them and I had said goodbye to my breakfast and lunch... I still haven't given up on them though. Anybody else tried it?


----------



## MrsHopeful

Jewel-I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you're holding up ok!!


----------



## LornaMJ

CrystalDiva said:


> Yay im due January 30th.... found out last week sooooo excited xx

Hi Crystal that is too my Due date and I also found out last week..I am soo excited. :flower:


----------



## LuckyFlutter

I'm also 30th Jan!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hey Crystal and Lucky, be great to be bump buddies and share this journey what do you think?


----------



## RoxieHart

I'm due January 8th :) .. Haven't had my first scan yet, 28th of this month! 

I tested as my period was late, and something just felt different!


----------



## LuckyFlutter

LornaMJ said:


> Hey Crystal and Lucky, be great to be bump buddies and share this journey what do you think?

Sounds great! This may seem like a silly question, but is there anything I need to do. Do I just add your details to my sig and follow your posts?


----------



## LornaMJ

LuckyFlutter said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Hey Crystal and Lucky, be great to be bump buddies and share this journey what do you think?
> 
> Sounds great! This may seem like a silly question, but is there anything I need to do. Do I just add your details to my sig and follow your posts?Click to expand...

Got your friend request :thumbup: Look forward to hearing how you are getting on.


----------



## DittyByrd

Had a few psychotic moments today! Anyone else feeling hormonal rage???


----------



## nikkilovey

DittyByrd said:


> Had a few psychotic moments today! Anyone else feeling hormonal rage???

Yes! I feel like I am going insane! I told my hubby I have never felt this crazy in my life!


----------



## Cailidgh

DittyByrd said:


> Had a few psychotic moments today! Anyone else feeling hormonal rage???

Haha my hormones have been driving me nuts for weeks! One moment iI'm happy bouncy hyper, the next I'm ready to tear peoples heads off.. I'm quarantining myself as much as possible in case I damage some friendships!


----------



## Beckixlou

Hii! Had to post. I got my bfp last week. Think I'm due on 27th jan. seeing midwife next week so should hopefully get a scan date thru soon :) 
So far I have gone up a bra size & ridiculously tired!


----------



## wolfs_rain

elle1981 said:


> Theres lots of us due Jan- looks like a bit of a baby boom lol!
> 
> there's a jan 2013 birthboards too.
> 
> Love bump buddies! :)
> 
> Elle x

Maybe that's what caused my miracle...was not supposed to be able to have a child but as of now I am expecting to pop on Jan 1st. HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ME!! ^_^


----------



## BlueEyedVet

DittyByrd said:


> Had a few psychotic moments today! Anyone else feeling hormonal rage???

Definitely! I've always been cranky in the mornings, but now I'm just unbearable. If theres a rude or cranky client waiting for me at work first thing in the morning, watch out! Im known for being the quiet, submissive type, but lately no one wants to mess with me before 10am!


----------



## Lisa84

Mine isnt really a constant mood justa zero tolerance attitude!! Lol Like the things i would usually let slide just get jumped on and stupidity is seriously not accepted haha xx


----------



## ButtonsWife

My due date is January 27th. (Calculated) Have not seen ob yet


----------



## Cailidgh

wow there's so many of us!!! what a wonderful time to be able to share!


----------



## DittyByrd

BlueEyedVet said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Had a few psychotic moments today! Anyone else feeling hormonal rage???
> 
> Definitely! I've always been cranky in the mornings, but now I'm just unbearable. If theres a rude or cranky client waiting for me at work first thing in the morning, watch out! Im known for being the quiet, submissive type, but lately no one wants to mess with me before 10am!Click to expand...

I haven't been very kind in my early AM appointments either! Some clients are just rubbing me the wrong way. I haven't out and out been mean to them, however, I have not gone out of my way to coddle and handhold the way I may usually. 

Lol. Everyone just keeps pissing me off! I have never felt such undeserved rage in my life. Every day is a challenge to keep my tongue in check!


----------



## hunni12

okay ladies I have managed to go through all 47 pages and put the due dates in order. Please inform me of new due dates or angels so i can update the list :)


----------



## Mrs.A

hunni12 said:


> okay ladies I have managed to go through all 47 pages and put the due dates in order. Please inform me of new due dates or angels so i can update the list :)

Hi Hunni, just checked and I am not on the list - can you add me in for the 13th please? :flower:

Strange when I have checked back, I cant find my original post so no wonder you missed me off! x


----------



## hunni12

Mrs.A said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> okay ladies I have managed to go through all 47 pages and put the due dates in order. Please inform me of new due dates or angels so i can update the list :)
> 
> Hi Hunni, just checked and I am not on the list - can you add me in for the 13th please? :flower:
> 
> Strange when I have checked back, I cant find my original post so no wonder you missed me off! xClick to expand...

added :)


----------



## hunni12

Wow I just counted,there is 110 of us


----------



## LornaMJ

Wow 110 of us, January is going to be a great month xx


----------



## CharlieO

I dont have a bump buddy yet.... my first is due 22nd Jan... any takers? x


----------



## Lisa84

There might be 110 ladies but u can add an extra baby to that number :)

Had my first scan this morning and found out ITS TWINS :happydance: :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## CharlieO

Lisa84 said:


> There might be 110 ladies but u can add an extra baby to that number :)
> 
> Had my first scan this morning and found out ITS TWINS :happydance: :cloud9: xxxx

WOW! Congrats Lisa!


----------



## littlepeterso

hunni12 said:


> okay ladies I have managed to go through all 47 pages and put the due dates in order. Please inform me of new due dates or angels so i can update the list :)

I am missing from Jan. 26th Due date. :happydance: Thanks Hunni!!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Lisa84 said:


> There might be 110 ladies but u can add an extra baby to that number :)
> 
> Had my first scan this morning and found out ITS TWINS :happydance: :cloud9: xxxx

Woah! Congrautulations!! :happydance:


----------



## gemmy123

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## YikesBaby

Hi ladies,

I was on the Feb board, but my midwife has given me date of Jan 30th, so I am hoping I can join your ranks. :)

My first US will be at 12 weeks because I opted to do the genetic pre-screening (otherwise it would have been at 8 weeks)...and it seems like ages away!!

As for testing... we conceived during our very first cycle of NTNP, so I was SURE I WASN'T preggers. I had mapped out my cycles and thought they ranged from 25-35 days, so I wasn't too concerned when AF didn't show on day 28. In fact, I was so sure AF was coming based on my hormones that I had a glass of wine with my book club... and it hit me hard (which one glass wouldn't normally do... but I thought maybe it's a strong wine?!). Still... I figured it was all just because I was tired. Finally, I realized on day 31 that I was still tired. And bloaty. So, I looked at my cycle lengths again and realized I had miscalculated!! I have 25-28 day cycles. After work, I went straight home to POAS and got an instant BFP!! I think I am still in shock, as we had literally just agreed to stop preventing things... LOL

I had my first meeting with my midwife yesterday and it was super anticlimactic. Oh well! 

Symptoms: 

- Tons of nausea (though no barfing yet, thank goodness - eating every two hours is key)
- Soooo sleepy
- Intermittent gassiness (sorry, TMI)
- Soooo bloaty (nothing fits right today)

Congrats to all the other Jan ladies!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey. I'm due on jan 16th. 
I would like to join this thread. Currently feeling really queasy and munching on saltcrackers.
I'm hoping it's either a stomach bug or the fact that I had a nightshift last night and am still getting over that.


----------



## hunni12

Congrats Lisa and welcome YikesBaby

&The list has been updated:)


----------



## krissie1234uk

Hi I'm due on the 22nd January (I think!). I haven't seen the midwife or anyone yet, my first appointment is 21st June for my booking in. Very excited!

Me and OH had been trying for 8 months when I got my BFP. I had pretty much ruled this cycle out as I hadn't been temping or taken any ovulation tests, plus we didn't really BD very much but it was obviously enough!

I'm currently feeling sick and tired and achey. I really don't remember feeling like this in my last pregnancy.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I'm due Jan 9 ! :)


----------



## weejenb

Im due January 10 :) got my scan on the 28th june, so excited!


----------



## chattyB

Can you add me too? I'm due on the 11th Jan with twinnies

Thnx


----------



## hunni12

added :)


----------



## JCh

Due Jan 10th.

Btw, there is another group for Jan babies, there are a few changes on the list for losses....


----------



## JCh

This is it https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nant-ladies-bringing-new-year-2013-a-258.html The front page has a list to maybe compare to...


----------



## LornaMJ

gemmy123 said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Hope everything is OK, it can be very normal to have a little bit of spotting early on!! Try not worry FX for you xx:thumbup:


----------



## Kros330

Well for those of you who haven't seen my other post...... Just found out we are having triplets today! I am scared, nervous and shocked! I dont know what we are going to do!?!? So my due date will actually be probably be dec or november!


----------



## hunni12

congrats !!


----------



## Lisa84

Kros330 said:


> Well for those of you who haven't seen my other post...... Just found out we are having triplets today! I am scared, nervous and shocked! I dont know what we are going to do!?!? So my due date will actually be probably be dec or november!

Wowza congratulations!! Are they natural triplets? xx


----------



## LornaMJ

Kros330 said:


> Well for those of you who haven't seen my other post...... Just found out we are having triplets today! I am scared, nervous and shocked! I dont know what we are going to do!?!? So my due date will actually be probably be dec or november!

Wow thats fantastic!! Are you already showing and did you have an idea?


----------



## Kros330

LornaMJ said:


> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> Well for those of you who haven't seen my other post...... Just found out we are having triplets today! I am scared, nervous and shocked! I dont know what we are going to do!?!? So my due date will actually be probably be dec or november!
> 
> Wow thats fantastic!! Are you already showing and did you have an idea?Click to expand...


I had no idea! I have been super sick and even had to go to the hospital monday for IV fluids. I just thought I was one of the women who get really sick. Hubby and I were trying for 8 months with no luck and this was our 1st month on clomid 50 mg. The dr and everyone seemed just as shocked as we were. The tech couldnt believe we had triplets without IVF. There are a million things going through my mind! Im so overwhelmed! I am not showing yet and have actually lost weight becuase I have been sick!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kros330 said:


> Well for those of you who haven't seen my other post...... Just found out we are having triplets today! I am scared, nervous and shocked! I dont know what we are going to do!?!? So my due date will actually be probably be dec or november!

Wow!!! Congrats x 3!!!!


----------



## darkstar

Wow triplets! Congratulations! I imagine it will take a while to sink in properly!


----------



## FitzBaby

Kros330 said:


> Well for those of you who haven't seen my other post...... Just found out we are having triplets today! I am scared, nervous and shocked! I dont know what we are going to do!?!? So my due date will actually be probably be dec or november!

Wow!
Congrats!


----------



## butterworth

Kros330 said:


> Well for those of you who haven't seen my other post...... Just found out we are having triplets today! I am scared, nervous and shocked! I dont know what we are going to do!?!? So my due date will actually be probably be dec or november!

congrats!


----------



## Kros330

going to upload photos now!


----------



## Kros330

I wanted to repost them without my information! Here they are! All 3 measuring on schedule and with heartbeats! I can't believe it!


----------



## 20something

Hi ladies,

My estimated DD is 26th January, which is Australia Day, so im very excitd about that :) We found at around 19DPO, and I only tested then cause I was taking temps, waiting for AF, but the temps didnt fall, and i finally decided to test! had no symptoms or anything, so want expecting a BFP :)

Like the first poster on here, after 7 months trying, our BFP came the month after my thyroid meds were altered, and my TSH finally got under 2!


----------



## 20something

Oh, i forgot to add....my first scan wont be until 11 weeks - they only do an 8 week scan if you dont know when your last period was (and i know exactly when mine was because i was in a wedding that day, and it could have been disasterous if i hadnt gone to the loo when i did!)......really wish we could have an earlier scan, as Im too affraid to tell people until we see that heartbeat and know its real!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Kros330 said:


> View attachment 414851
> 
> 
> View attachment 414857
> 
> 
> View attachment 414855
> 
> 
> I wanted to repost them without my information! Here they are! All 3 measuring on schedule and with heartbeats! I can't believe it!

Love the pictures!!! Wow, I don't know how I'd even start to react with triplets!


----------



## hunni12

You have been added and congrats sweety


----------



## zoeelouisee

Hi, my due date is Jan 8th 2013 :) looks like I can join you guys in this thread!
Triple ongrats on the triplets, lovely photos you've posted! I'd love to have triplets but only the one cooking ha! x


----------



## JCh

Kros330 said:


> I had no idea! I have been super sick and even had to go to the hospital monday for IV fluids. I just thought I was one of the women who get really sick. Hubby and I were trying for 8 months with no luck and this was our 1st month on clomid 50 mg. The dr and everyone seemed just as shocked as we were. The tech couldnt believe we had triplets without IVF. There are a million things going through my mind! Im so overwhelmed! I am not showing yet and have actually lost weight becuase I have been sick!

Wow! That's amazing! Are u planning to find out the sex of the babies? So I'm assuming a set of identicals and a fraternal sibling? Or do they know that yet?


----------



## whatwillbe

Hi all, just joined , based on my lmp i should be due 3rd jan, if all goes well x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies and congrats all around! I'm due Jan 14th :)

Had been trying to conceive for almost a year, so I did get a positive test before any symptoms, around 10/11 DPO.

First scan in a few weeks so I'll get my definite date then, but for now please can you put me down for the 14th?

Happy and healthy pregancies all round!


----------



## Kros330

JCh said:


> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> I had no idea! I have been super sick and even had to go to the hospital monday for IV fluids. I just thought I was one of the women who get really sick. Hubby and I were trying for 8 months with no luck and this was our 1st month on clomid 50 mg. The dr and everyone seemed just as shocked as we were. The tech couldnt believe we had triplets without IVF. There are a million things going through my mind! Im so overwhelmed! I am not showing yet and have actually lost weight becuase I have been sick!
> 
> Wow! That's amazing! Are u planning to find out the sex of the babies? So I'm assuming a set of identicals and a fraternal sibling? Or do they know that yet?Click to expand...

TOday's a bad day... Haven't even been able to get out of bed besides to throw up. IF they all make it we will definitely find out the sex. I could do a surprise if it was only 1 but a lot more planning will have to go in to 3. To me it looks like 3 fraternal twins but I have to go to a specialist. They all have their own sac so its hard to tell right now. 

Thanks Everyone for all the congratulations! We really need it as we are still super shocked.You never prepare yourself to go in to see 1 or 2 at most and see 3. Hope everyones having a better day than me!


----------



## hunni12

List has been updated :)

Is it crazy that I wanted to have twins lol


----------



## DeedeeBeester

hunni12 said:


> List has been updated :)
> 
> Is it crazy that I wanted to have twins lol

Husband actually told me that twins would be perfect, have it all done at once Hahahaha, it's easy for him to say, he wouldn't be there most part of the day. Haha.


----------



## Skitttles

Hi all! I'm due January 23rd, First scan is next friday, I'm so excited! Hopefully all will go well this time.
Congrats to all of you as well. :flower::flower:


----------



## blynn

I found out that I was pregnant on May 23rd and had my first doctors appointment today. I'm 7 weeks and due January 24th. :) I took a test because I missed my period and knew I had to be!


----------



## gemmy123

Heyyyyyyyyy Went Docs today with pain on left side pulse of 102 so the rushed me to hospital for emerg scan I have a cyst on left ovary and a lil bit of old blood near cervix????? :( :( little bean is fine and see the little flicker of heartbeat :):) I hope cyst disserpears before 13week scan :? :? will have to wait and see.........................................x:coffee:


----------



## LornaMJ

Go for my first scan today at 6w2d as had sever burning like cramps all last night. Spoke to my MW and she referred me. Also, getting lots of bloods taken and a urine sample. Just want to see that little heart flickering away FX x


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## hunni12

I'm baking cinnamon apple muffins in the morning :), totally random haha


----------



## YikesBaby

hunni12 said:


> I'm baking cinnamon apple muffins in the morning :), totally random haha

I want one!!!:haha:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

hunni12 said:


> I'm baking cinnamon apple muffins in the morning :), totally random haha

:) that sounds good hehe I want some


AFM I am not feeling so good today :S and I had to drive to my MILs place this afternoon that was not so fun :( and now we are staying here for a couple of days ( she lives about 1 hour away from us )


----------



## Bundle of joy

Jan 29th so excited! Xxxxx


----------



## Emtabby

Me me please can I be bump buddies with you?

I'm 6 weeks 4 days due jan 28th I am so excited!

We've been trying after two losses, and this time round I just had that feeling I should test, and 7 tests later all BFPs I believed it! 

I'm also in the uk, booking to see my gp is proving to be a bit of a pain, and I can't see a midwife until I've seen my gp! :wacko:

I'm still excited tho, and having bump buddies would be awesome :) :happydance:


----------



## Precious84

Bundle of joy said:


> Jan 29th so excited! Xxxxx

Hey! :) If it's indeed true that I'm a week off in dating my pregnancy, then we have the same due date! :)


----------



## hunni12

So I believe my sense in smell is starting to increase


----------



## CharlieO

Emtabby said:


> Me me please can I be bump buddies with you?
> 
> I'm 6 weeks 4 days due jan 28th I am so excited!
> 
> We've been trying after two losses, and this time round I just had that feeling I should test, and 7 tests later all BFPs I believed it!
> 
> I'm also in the uk, booking to see my gp is proving to be a bit of a pain, and I can't see a midwife until I've seen my gp! :wacko:
> 
> I'm still excited tho, and having bump buddies would be awesome :) :happydance:

Was that aimed at me? I have my first appointment with the midwife on the 20th, feels AGES away!!! Would love a bump buddy! Congrats on your BFP(s)! X


----------



## weejenb

hunni12 said:


> So I believe my sense in smell is starting to increase

same here, having a real aversion to some smells just now, especially eggs :-#


----------



## gemmy123

Yes everything smells disgusting atm looool :p just finished 12hour shift very tierd guna hit the sack after a long soak :) :) 13weeks Scan feels like a life time away :( :( :( xx


----------



## DittyByrd

Bacon and grilled cheese this morning for Sunday brunch. Couldn't be bothered with eggs or toast and REALLY wanted a grilled cheese...or two. 

Cravings are starting to hit me hard.


----------



## preg_pilot

DittyByrd said:


> Bacon and grilled cheese this morning for Sunday brunch. Couldn't be bothered with eggs or toast and REALLY wanted a grilled cheese...or two.
> 
> Cravings are starting to hit me hard.

Hehe. Grilled cheese does sound good.
Though I don´t have any cravings yet, just certain foods that keep down my nausea.


----------



## DittyByrd

preg_pilot said:


> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Bacon and grilled cheese this morning for Sunday brunch. Couldn't be bothered with eggs or toast and REALLY wanted a grilled cheese...or two.
> 
> Cravings are starting to hit me hard.
> 
> Hehe. Grilled cheese does sound good.
> Though I don´t have any cravings yet, just certain foods that keep down my nausea.Click to expand...

They (yes, I did eat two!) were delicious.

I felt nausea at the deli counter this week with the smell of all that meat. I was also a little skeeved browning ground beef for meat sauce but once it was cooked all was good. 

I don't think I've had any weird cravings (ie, cliched pickles and ice cream). I just want carbs carbs carbs. They really help me with sickness. I am trying so hard not to indulge all these cravings for fear of early weight gain. I am already finding my pants are a bit snug around the waist.


----------



## MamaDee

Yummmm, I desperately want a grilled cheese sandwich with bacon now!! Thanks Ditybyrd :haha:


----------



## darkstar

I find the food I'm craving is all I want to eat. Like if what I want isn't in the house then I don't feel like eating anything, except I'm so hungry I have to force something down. My husband drove me an hour North to get a Wendy's burger on the weekend because it was all I wanted to eat  I couldn't face McDonalds or BK or anything else it had to be Wendy's.


----------



## fingersxxd

Could I join here please? Read through the posts and those ladies I don't already know from the jellybean thread seem lovely (of course the ones I already know are lovely too!). 

I'm up at 215 am waiting for my scan at 8 am. Just totally freaked out. I've been having symptoms of mc but they're also somewhat common in early pregnancy. Not sure what to think but trying to stay positive :)

I found out I'm pregnant with #2 on April 30th, due from LMP Jan 7th. I have a beautiful DD who is almost 11 months born 9 days late! Had a MMC June 2010. We were actively TTC'g so I tested the day before AF was due I just couldn't wait lol!

Anyone staying team yellow?


----------



## melany

Due Jan 8th!


----------



## CKC1982

Mrs Mel said:


> Hello ladies and congrats all around! I'm due Jan 14th :)
> 
> Had been trying to conceive for almost a year, so I did get a positive test before any symptoms, around 10/11 DPO.
> 
> First scan in a few weeks so I'll get my definite date then, but for now please can you put me down for the 14th?
> 
> Happy and healthy pregancies all round!



Thats my tentative EDD as well!!


----------



## littlelotti1

Hello! My due date is officially January 23, but as I was charting, I am sure it should be later than that. It will be our first and we already had our first appointment last Thursday :). After ttc for eight months, we are really delighted :)


----------



## gemmy123

fingersxxd said:


> Could I join here please? Read through the posts and those ladies I don't already know from the jellybean thread seem lovely (of course the ones I already know are lovely too!).
> 
> I'm up at 215 am waiting for my scan at 8 am. Just totally freaked out. I've been having symptoms of mc but they're also somewhat common in early pregnancy. Not sure what to think but trying to stay positive :)
> 
> I found out I'm pregnant with #2 on April 30th, due from LMP Jan 7th. I have a beautiful DD who is almost 11 months born 9 days late! Had a MMC June 2010. We were actively TTC'g so I tested the day before AF was due I just couldn't wait lol!
> 
> Anyone staying team yellow?

Hope your scan goes well fingers crossssed :) :) x


----------



## gemmy123

DittyByrd said:


> Bacon and grilled cheese this morning for Sunday brunch. Couldn't be bothered with eggs or toast and REALLY wanted a grilled cheese...or two.
> 
> Cravings are starting to hit me hard.

I think you have started something off I now crave bacon cheese toasties for brekfast :p x nom nom


----------



## PepsiChic

Does anyone else like to post just to have an excuse to look at their pregnancy ticker?

or am i loosing the plot? :haha:


----------



## MamaDee

Fingersxxd hope you get great results today! :hugs: how great that new baby wi be quite close in age to dd!


----------



## fingersxxd

Thanks ladies. Had a very tiring morning!! A liter of water is a lot to take with morning sickness! Scan was good. HB 168 bpm. Saw fingers and legs. Still a bit of yolk sac so they dated me at 9 weeks a whole week behind. I'm gonna wait to talk to my dr see what she says about that. Trying not to worry cuz I DEFINATELY saw the heartbeat and there was a moving baby in there!


----------



## fingersxxd

Where did everyone go? Or is my page jus not refreshing properly?


----------



## JCh

I guess nobody has been posting....
Have any of you decided when to publicly announce? On facebook?
I'm debating doing it at 12 weeks or 13? I don't know!


----------



## DeedeeBeester

JCh said:


> I guess nobody has been posting....
> Have any of you decided when to publicly announce? On facebook?
> I'm debating doing it at 12 weeks or 13? I don't know!

I did since week 4. I didn't know Americans waited so long to tell.


----------



## gemmy123

JCh said:


> I guess nobody has been posting....
> Have any of you decided when to publicly announce? On facebook?
> I'm debating doing it at 12 weeks or 13? I don't know!

Me to defo dont want it to do it to early still in red up to 13 14 weeks and even then your in amber stage. I think losing in late preg makes me not want to tell anyone. Im not sure y ?? are well im prob guna do it closer to my 20 week scan IF THERE ARE NO PROBLEMS :) :) X


----------



## gemmy123

Anyone feel like they have been chewing on pennies??????? Ewwwwwwwwww :( :(


----------



## gemmy123

fingersxxd said:


> Thanks ladies. Had a very tiring morning!! A liter of water is a lot to take with morning sickness! Scan was good. HB 168 bpm. Saw fingers and legs. Still a bit of yolk sac so they dated me at 9 weeks a whole week behind. I'm gonna wait to talk to my dr see what she says about that. Trying not to worry cuz I DEFINATELY saw the heartbeat and there was a moving baby in there!

So glad scan went well :) :) :) x


----------



## DeedeeBeester

gemmy123 said:


> Anyone feel like they have been chewing on pennies??????? Ewwwwwwwwww :( :(

OMG I completely read that wrong!!! I was about to say I had never chewed on one...... hahahahaha. Sorry.


----------



## Lisa84

I didnt really have a choice on when the twinkines went public my mum and dad told the whole world after my 6 n half week scan!! :grr: I wasnt very happy but then couldnt be mad at them for too long because they are just sooo excited at becoming grandparents xxx


----------



## darkstar

oops duplicate post


----------



## darkstar

fingersxxd said:


> Where did everyone go? Or is my page jus not refreshing properly?

I think most people are on the January thread in the pregnancy club list. It's a bit more active and chatty. I've moved over there but check back here from time to time.


----------



## lucy_x

After reading about grilled cheese on here i just made some - and cried cause OH took a bite :(


----------



## YikesBaby

lucy_x said:


> After reading about grilled cheese on here i just made some - and cried cause OH took a bite :(

Ahhh hormones. Aren't they fun?! :haha:


----------



## TheEternal

gemmy123 said:


> Anyone feel like they have been chewing on pennies??????? Ewwwwwwwwww :( :(

Everytime I eat cereal I get this awful plastic taste in my mouth. It's awful! Only with cereal (like weetabix & muesli)


----------



## DittyByrd

I freaked myself yesterday reading about miscarriage statistics. What a stupid move. 

I was feeling a bit nervous so I was reading info and couldn't stop reading sad stories. I have no symptoms of mc and have a normal scan with a heartbeat but I still made myself nervous. I can't believe I did that, seriously? Trying not to be anxious until my next appointment on 6/27. Oy.


----------



## YikesBaby

Dittybyrd - I am doing the same thing to myself. I have all the icky symptoms but because I am still waiting on a scan I am completely convinced that something could be or is terribly wrong... why do we do this to ourselves?? :dohh:


----------



## jpl66

January 27th, I was sick for 2 days and when to the health centre and found out there.


----------



## DittyByrd

YikesBaby said:


> Dittybyrd - I am doing the same thing to myself. I have all the icky symptoms but because I am still waiting on a scan I am completely convinced that something could be or is terribly wrong... why do we do this to ourselves?? :dohh:

Worried about TTC. Worried during the 2WW. Worried you have too many symptoms. Worried you don't have enough symptoms. I think there is a skewed representation of miscarriage on the web because those are the women who post on those miscarriage and loss support sites. So many pregnant women don't even join these groups. 

It is out of my hands and all I can do is pray for a healthy baby and take care of myself.


----------



## MamaDee

I posted in the other january thread about this yesterday but forgot to do this one and probably should since my due date is on the front page and should be updated.

Unfortunately I found out yesterday that my baby's heart was no longer beating and stopped last week at some point shortly after seeing it for the first time :cry: My body does not seem to want to m/c on its own and hcg is high and going up so I am scheduled for a D&C tomorrow.


----------



## MetalMaiden

Due Jan 3rd... any new years bumps want a buddy?? :flower:


----------



## YikesBaby

Oh MamaofOne... I am so sorry to hear that! :( ((hugs))


----------



## LittlemissH

MetalMaiden said:


> Due Jan 3rd... any new years bumps want a buddy?? :flower:

Im due either 4th or 5th January id love to be your BB :happydance:

How have you been doing?

X


----------



## LittlemissH

MamaOfOne said:


> I posted in the other january thread about this yesterday but forgot to do this one and probably should since my due date is on the front page and should be updated.
> 
> Unfortunately I found out yesterday that my baby's heart was no longer beating and stopped last week at some point shortly after seeing it for the first time :cry: My body does not seem to want to m/c on its own and hcg is high and going up so I am scheduled for a D&C tomorrow.

Oh Mamaofone so sorry to hear this, i had this happen in 2010 and it really sucks. I hope that tomorrow goes okay :flower: Huge hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## CKC1982

I can officially say, my EDD is Jan 13 :)


----------



## Skitttles

First appointment and ultrasound was today and I can officially say my EDD is Jan 23rd! Yay!!


----------



## gemmy123

So sorry for your loss and hope to see you back soon :) :) :hugs:


----------



## fingersxxd

Had the results of my dating ultrasound I'm due (for now jan 12). I'm ginna go with that instead of the 7th. I went 9 days late with DD anyway :)


----------



## CharlieO

Anyone else find that fatigue and nausea suddenly stepped up a notch? I am so tired, all I've done for 2 days is sleep!


----------



## Lisa84

Im knackered all the time!! Its like the twins just drain all my energy. I can have a good 10 hours sleeps and 3 hours after waking im yawning. Sickness has bothered me too much. Ive had a little but its not been unbearable xxx


----------



## Lilicat

Could I be added? I am due 24th January.


----------



## JCh

I found around 8 weeks it got REALLY REALLY bad, I would sleep for hours at a time and never feel any better. I'm still not back to normal feeling, still tired but not as much as during that time... I cannot wait for 12 weeks, hopefully it starts to subside around then!


----------



## Bundle of joy

Im due january 29th... And i tested because i have been trying for 9 months and now i have my bundle of joy in my tummy. Xxx


----------



## Ready4Babe

Ok, so I have a question for you ladies. I was very nauseous from about 6 1/2 weeks to about 10 weeks. Now I find that I am not nauseous at all. I am still tired and I still wake up to pee in the middle of the night...3am to be exact. But I have also been way more gassy (sorry TMI) and I got a little dizzy spell this morning even though I was sitting down. I don't have a doctor's appointment until next week...I just wanted to make sure this sounded normal. Anyone else having less 1st trimester symptoms and almost 2nd trimester symptoms at only 11 weeks?? :shrug:


----------



## zoeelouisee

Ready4Babe said:


> Ok, so I have a question for you ladies. I was very nauseous from about 6 1/2 weeks to about 10 weeks. Now I find that I am not nauseous at all. I am still tired and I still wake up to pee in the middle of the night...3am to be exact. But I have also been way more gassy (sorry TMI) and I got a little dizzy spell this morning even though I was sitting down. I don't have a doctor's appointment until next week...I just wanted to make sure this sounded normal. Anyone else having less 1st trimester symptoms and almost 2nd trimester symptoms at only 11 weeks?? :shrug:

You're experiencing exactly the same as me! however, i still get the odd wave of nausea. The rest is exactly the same and I'm 11 weeks tomorrow! I hope this makes you feel better :flower:


----------



## DittyByrd

Ready4Babe said:


> Ok, so I have a question for you ladies. I was very nauseous from about 6 1/2 weeks to about 10 weeks. Now I find that I am not nauseous at all. I am still tired and I still wake up to pee in the middle of the night...3am to be exact. But I have also been way more gassy (sorry TMI) and I got a little dizzy spell this morning even though I was sitting down. I don't have a doctor's appointment until next week...I just wanted to make sure this sounded normal. Anyone else having less 1st trimester symptoms and almost 2nd trimester symptoms at only 11 weeks?? :shrug:

Yes! I was so sick for weeks 7 and 8 and now the nausea is rare. Just consider yourself lucky, I guess!


----------



## LornaMJ

zoeelouisee said:


> Ready4Babe said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have a question for you ladies. I was very nauseous from about 6 1/2 weeks to about 10 weeks. Now I find that I am not nauseous at all. I am still tired and I still wake up to pee in the middle of the night...3am to be exact. But I have also been way more gassy (sorry TMI) and I got a little dizzy spell this morning even though I was sitting down. I don't have a doctor's appointment until next week...I just wanted to make sure this sounded normal. Anyone else having less 1st trimester symptoms and almost 2nd trimester symptoms at only 11 weeks?? :shrug:
> 
> You're experiencing exactly the same as me! however, i still get the odd wave of nausea. The rest is exactly the same and I'm 11 weeks tomorrow! I hope this makes you feel better :flower:Click to expand...

Diverting off subject but I see you had an US done that only showed an empty sac. Hope you don't mind me asking but was that a TV US and did you have HCG's tested. I only ask as at 6w2d I had an US both TV and TA for severe cramping and the sac was empty. My MW told me it wasnt good and my HCG went from 8223 to 11450 in 48hrs which she assured me was good??!!


----------



## nikkilovey

Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here at all I've been so busy! But I had my US today and am measuring 1 week earlier than what we guessed but its okay! Saw my LO and heard the heartbeat :happydance: I am so excited!!! Oh and now my due date is Jan. 22,2013 :D


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been here for awhile. MS has been pretty awful. Curious, when is everyone starting to tell people?


----------



## JCh

I just started telling extended family, still have a few more to go and I plan to tell at 12 weeks, just make it official already...
How many have you told? Any plan on the announcing?

MS is coming and going, get super nauseous over smells but vomiting at all. Hoping it starts to subside in the next bit :)


----------



## CharlieO

nikkilovey said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here at all I've been so busy! But I had my US today and am measuring 1 week earlier than what we guessed but its okay! Saw my LO and heard the heartbeat :happydance: I am so excited!!! Oh and now my due date is Jan. 22,2013 :D

Oooh! same as me! :D


----------



## YikesBaby

I've told a few people:

- Gal pal at work who is also trying at the same time
- Gal pal at other work (couldn't stop myself right after I found out)
- One of my three BFFs (she told me the minute she found out with her DD)

For everyone else I am waiting until after my 12 week scan. However it's really hard to hide with my extremely bloaty belly and insatiable hunger!! 

I am determined not to get attached until I am confident things are going according to plan.... and I don't want to deal with the fallout if something happens. I am hopeful that all is well but I've heard too many sad stories, so I've put a wall up. As soon as I get the MW's blessing I will get excited and announce it to the world. :)

I have an appointment at 8+4 but no scan until 12 weeks... which is too long to wait as far as I am concerned. I am freaked by the possibility of MMC, so I am going to ask for a reassurance scan at my 8+4 appt. Hopefully she can book me in sooner!!

Anyone else waiting FOREVER to get a scan??


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hello:flower:

Can I join in ? I'm 9 weeks, due 20 Jan (but I'll go earlier as per usual). This is my 6th pregnancy. I've had 1 scan at 6 weeks, but I've got my first OB appt tomorrow (20 June) and I should get a peek then too.


----------



## JCh

I was sent at 8 weeks, which was much too early to see enough of anything. Honestly, the wait to get one is more worth it if u wait until 10 weeks or more - you can actually see a moving baby - looks like a baby with arms and legs.


----------



## Lisa84

I had a scan at 6 n half weeks and then again today and today's was much clearer. If it's reassurance you are after could you not go for a private scan? If id have had to wait until 12 weeks for a scan i would have felt exactly the same as you. I'm getting nervous at the thought that i wont have one between the 12 and 20 wks xxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

please add a twin miscarriage to my due date hun :(


----------



## Lisa84

Big :hugs: bump xxx


----------



## hunni12

Yay got my computer back so time to do some updating, hard to believe in 2 days I will be 11w


----------



## JCh

Totally hunni, it's crazy! It feels like it went SO fast and yet SO slow.... I just wanna have people know already and stop worrying I'll accidentally say something!


----------



## hunni12

Crazy enough I told people around 4 weeks lol it's my first and I got nervous


----------



## Lisa84

My parents told everyone so i didnt have a choice lol

I feel the same too. Its dragging in some ways but then in others i feel like it was only yesterday we found out xx


----------



## BlossomJ

Hello girls. I didn't really want to show my face here until after my 12 week scan, in case I tempted fate somehow & it all went wrong. But I'm getting fed up now & symptoms really haven't let up, so I'm going to be brave!

Due date is currently 21st Jan. Though I wasn't really keeping track as it was unplanned, so it may change a little. Realised I might be pregnant before BFP due to indigestion from red bush tea, which I got last time around! This will be our second child.

Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next 7 months! xxx


----------



## YikesBaby

Welcome BlossomJ! Here's to a H&H 7 more months! :)


----------



## FitzBaby

JCh said:


> I just started telling extended family, still have a few more to go and I plan to tell at 12 weeks, just make it official already...
> How many have you told? Any plan on the announcing?
> 
> MS is coming and going, get super nauseous over smells but vomiting at all. Hoping it starts to subside in the next bit :)

We've already told our parents. My best friend and sister kow as well. We are going to have DD wear a big sister t shirt to a family party when I am exactly 12 weeks to let everyone kow.

Oh, but my aunts found me out as I wasnt smoking!


----------



## FitzBaby

Bump2Baby said:


> please add a twin miscarriage to my due date hun :(

:cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## butterworth

Bump2Baby said:


> please add a twin miscarriage to my due date hun :(

:hugs:


----------



## butterworth

haven't been feeling good these past few weeks ms is no fun. no throwing up just queasy, some days its all day sometimes its a few times a day. the last 3 days i've felt ok but food is not appealing. hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## LilDuckie

First post in this thread! Hello everyone:):hi:

My early scan at 6W6d states my due date at 4th Jan!! However I have a sneaky feeling it's about a week off so could very well be 2012 baby!

12 weeks today and have my scan on the 25th!! (Excited and nervous all at once). Will let you all know how I go and also if my dates change!


----------



## BlossomJ

butterworth said:


> haven't been feeling good these past few weeks ms is no fun. no throwing up just queasy, some days its all day sometimes its a few times a day. the last 3 days i've felt ok but food is not appealing. hope everyone else is doing ok

I've had pretty horrific morning sickness 24/7 but it suddenly lifted yesterday! I'm hoping that's it, or at least that it doesn't strike as badly again. I hope yours goes soon too!

Actually sent DH out to the shop to buy me some snacks last night. Up until now he's been banned from mentioning or consuming food in front of me! xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

LilDuckie said:


> First post in this thread! Hello everyone:):hi:
> 
> My early scan at 6W6d states my due date at 4th Jan!! However I have a sneaky feeling it's about a week off so could very well be 2012 baby!
> 
> 12 weeks today and have my scan on the 25th!! (Excited and nervous all at once). Will let you all know how I go and also if my dates change!

Good luck for the scan!!! xxx


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello!!! Congrats to all the January Mamas!!!
I just had an U/S to get a due date and they said January 29th!
This will make my third January baby....I'm going to be broke after all these birthdays hit. LOL!


----------



## chattyB

Me too huni! #1 28 Dec, #2 - 5 Jan, #4 - 11 Jan

My third was born in Sept.

It seems I either give birth or get pregnant around the Xmas period lol


----------



## butterworth

BlossomJ said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> haven't been feeling good these past few weeks ms is no fun. no throwing up just queasy, some days its all day sometimes its a few times a day. the last 3 days i've felt ok but food is not appealing. hope everyone else is doing ok
> 
> I've had pretty horrific morning sickness 24/7 but it suddenly lifted yesterday! I'm hoping that's it, or at least that it doesn't strike as badly again. I hope yours goes soon too!
> 
> Actually sent DH out to the shop to buy me some snacks last night. Up until now he's been banned from mentioning or consuming food in front of me! xxxClick to expand...

lol my df has been pretty good at that too. he hates seeing me feel so queasy i don't know what is worse throwing up or all day nausea. my nausea has been getting a little better these last few days it hasn't lasted all day like it was the last few weeks. its just I don't feel like eating anything.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Well i have been MIA for a bit as i have been sick :( i have had constant migraines and my temp keeps rising :( but on a up note i have my first ultrasound on Friday the 29th :D


----------



## Sweetp79

So I have a US scheduled for the 29th but my hubby can't make it to that apoimtment so it might have to be extended 2 more weeks!!! Cause I really want him there. That will put me at around 12/13 weeks for first time seeing the baby. I hope everything is fine.


----------



## DittyByrd

I have my second appointment coming up on Wednesday. It will be 11 weeks. My first appointment I had a transvaginal US and saw embryo and heartbeat. 

Is 11 weeks too soon to expect at least a brief ultrasound to see fetus? Or should I expect doppler only this time around?


----------



## Tankmom23

hey all, my due date was feb 2 went for an ultrasound and was changed to january 27th today!


----------



## Skittleblue

Hi all! I'm new to the boards. After 3 years of trying, I'm now just over 10 weeks with my first! We started out with twins at the 6 week ultrasound, but by 8 weeks we had lost one. My next US is Wednesday and I'm scared to death that something will be wrong. 

Anyway, hi!


----------



## FitzBaby

Welcome Skittles and TankMom!


----------



## Tankmom23

Thank you! I went for my scan today and they said everything went perfect. They said as of right now i have a partial previa, but it would hopefully will correct itself as my uterus continues to grow. Anyone else deal with something like this?

Also found out today my body decided im no longer aloud to eat fish :(, bummer considering i loved it before and i have been cooking some amazing and healthy fish recipes!!
Anyone else have to give up something they usually love?


----------



## BlossomJ

Tankmom23 said:


> Thank you! I went for my scan today and they said everything went perfect. They said as of right now i have a partial previa, but it would hopefully will correct itself as my uterus continues to grow. Anyone else deal with something like this?
> 
> Also found out today my body decided im no longer aloud to eat fish :(, bummer considering i loved it before and i have been cooking some amazing and healthy fish recipes!!
> Anyone else have to give up something they usually love?

It's strange the foods that we get aversions to & weird how different it is for everyone!

I've gone off totally different things in this pregnancy to my last. Last time around I went off anything sweet for a long time & this time around I keep wanting sweet & sour foods & pure sugar, like crispy meringue & raspberries! Last time I always fancied fried food, but not so much this time. Bizarre! Xxx


----------



## littlelotti1

My cravings change daily, but lately I just feel nauseous. Toast seems to help though :)


----------



## CharlieO

I cant stomach tuna or cups of tea at the moment, but aside from that my nausea has really faded. It's now almost worrying me that my symptoms are so slight now... I know realistically they can fade at 10 weeks, and i'm still very tired but thats about it. I gues its like I'm feeling that surely I can't be this lucky?!


----------



## Tankmom23

Yeah, i usually hate sugar.. but these days i can sit and eat an entire bag of candy! Shame on me.. haha
Charlieo- Consider yourself lucky! I hope mine fade at 10 wks, im a few days away and i would love to get rid of this acne and being exhausted all the time! Im looking foreward to feeling partially normal-ish for a few months at least!


----------



## morm91

Hey girls, I am praying that my nausea fades in the next couple of weeks. if im not getting sick i feel like getting sick 24/7 its awful. hoping that it'll happen like my last pregnancy and just stop on the 12 week mark FXD


----------



## zoeelouisee

I had my scan today and have been put forward 2 days so I'm now due Jan 6th :D


----------



## hunni12

Doctor appointment in the morning can't wait. I cannot believe I'm going to be 12w tomorrow then one week of being in the 1st tri!


----------



## hunni12

&The list has been updated ladies:)


----------



## BlossomJ

hunni12 said:


> Doctor appointment in the morning can't wait. I cannot believe I'm going to be 12w tomorrow then one week of being in the 1st tri!

:happydance: Yey for 12 weeks Hunni! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:D 12 weeks today :happydance: and my first ultrasound in 2 days :cloud9: hope all you girls are doing well :hugs:


----------



## mummykel1984

can i join?
i'm due jan 12th with non identical twins!
these are my 4th and 5th children :D 
xx


----------



## CharlieO

Tankmom23 said:


> Yeah, i usually hate sugar.. but these days i can sit and eat an entire bag of candy! Shame on me.. haha
> Charlieo- Consider yourself lucky! I hope mine fade at 10 wks, im a few days away and i would love to get rid of this acne and being exhausted all the time! Im looking foreward to feeling partially normal-ish for a few months at least!

I seem to have a few symptoms back, had a few waves of nausea and I'm full of air... it weird but that makes me feel better! I'm happy with light symptoms! :D


----------



## Rwylie

If all goes well, I am expected to deliver January 5. I kept getting dizzy and my mom told me it was a symptom of pregnancy after I thought it was another lost cycle...


----------



## JCh

I'm SO excited to hit the 12 week mark and finally do an official announcement!


----------



## BlossomJ

JCh said:


> I'm SO excited to hit the 12 week mark and finally do an official announcement!

So happy for all you 12 week ladies! I'm a bit jealous actually... Not had any scans yet or heard a heartbeat. I have my 12wk scan in just over a week but I still have a really flat stomach which is making me nervous! I'm sure by this time with my last pregnancy I couldn't fasten my top button.

Anyone else getting edgy? x


----------



## FitzBaby

JCh said:


> I'm SO excited to hit the 12 week mark and finally do an official announcement!

Yes!!!

Hitting 12w on Saturday and FINALLY telling all my siblings


----------



## hunni12

Doctor appointment went really good. Heard baby hb even though it took a while to find because baby likes to play hide n go seek and I got a prescription for my nausea


----------



## Tankmom23

Im bad, i told everyone already. I didnt really have a choice, people started asking questions and i broke under pressure! You guys all have your first ultrasounds really late! With my DD i had one at 5 weeks, and with this little one i had it at 9 wks (although it was supposed to be 8 weeks i just measured ahead) I have another ultrasound at 12 weeks. I still havnt had an opportunity to hear the heartbeat. Ive been told the heartbeat is around 170 but i havnt heard it :(.

Im 9 weeks and i am not showing yet at all either! I havnt gained an ounce! Its wierd! With my DD , people didnt start asking if i was pregnant until about 6 months. I hope its like that this time around! Im trying to stay more active this pregnancy and i work out everyday for about 1/2 hr to and hour, but its soo hard with being soo exhausted!

Welcome everyone!

Twins! Soo exciting!


----------



## DittyByrd

Had my 11 week appointment today!!! Baby is great. I panicked a little when the doctor couldn't find heartbeat with the doppler. He used the ultrasound and it turns out little bean was somersaulting and jumping around so much the doppler couldn't pick baby up! I could easily tell head from bottom and even saw moving arms and legs.

That is probably the last ultrasound I will have until 20 weeks, as I have now had a transvaginal and brief abdominal.


----------



## DittyByrd

Are most of you announcing at 12 weeks?


----------



## hunni12

I announced at 4 weeks lol


----------



## 20something

We are waiting until at least 12 weeks to tell, because we dont get our first scan until then. Im terrified to tell people incase the scan shows nothing, and we'd have to go around un-telling people. That would be horrible. Unfortunately my in-laws are coming to stay next week, before we've had the scan, and we are going to have to tell them so they dont think i've turned into looney since we last saw them....but i feel weird about telling them - sort of premature. Just hope they can keep it to themselves.


----------



## DittyByrd

20something said:


> We are waiting until at least 12 weeks to tell, because we dont get our first scan until then. Im terrified to tell people incase the scan shows nothing, and we'd have to go around un-telling people. That would be horrible. Unfortunately my in-laws are coming to stay next week, before we've had the scan, and we are going to have to tell them so they dont think i've turned into looney since we last saw them....but i feel weird about telling them - sort of premature. Just hope they can keep it to themselves.

We told both sets of parent at 4-5 weeks. Wanted the support net in case....


----------



## MissMummy2Be

We will be telling people after our scan tomorrow afternoon some family know and i have just had my sisters mate ask me over messages on Facebook if i am so kinda glad we will be telling people tomorrow as long as all is ok with Tummy Bug.


----------



## hunni12

Yay for being 12 weeks!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Are you lovely ladies planning on breast feeding or formula feeding??? i am sort of debating i would really like to try and breast feed this time as i didn't with my son but at the same time i don't think i would feel comfortable doing so in public :S


----------



## hunni12

I plan on breast feeding since it help knock off this pregnancy weight faster and before I go into public I'm going to pump some into bottles. Round 4 months i plan to switch baba to formula


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:) thats an idea to get around my fear breast feeding in public as i dont want people to accidentally see my boobies lol


----------



## BlossomJ

MissMummy2Be said:


> :) thats an idea to get around my fear breast feeding in public as i dont want people to accidentally see my boobies lol

Hahaha! I felt like that last time around, but you quickly become good at doing it so no one notices. I'd always opt for the seat facing a wall if we were out for a drink or a meal & tended to carry a big lightweight scarf or muslin to drape over my shoulder & the baby if I was feeling self conscious. I also had a sling for the baby, so it could lie in that & feed & no one could tell. The sling was great, meant I could go out for lunch with friends & baby ate while I did & didn't make any fuss! might sound weird, but it was a life saver!

I'm going to breast feed again this time, but maybe not for quite so long at DS didn't sleep through until I stopped breast feeding at 13 months... I got pretty tired! xxx


----------



## BlossomJ

hunni12 said:


> I plan on breast feeding since it help knock off this pregnancy weight faster and before I go into public I'm going to pump some into bottles. Round 4 months i plan to switch baba to formula

... And it really does help shift the weight! Though mine suddenly dropped of after around 5-6 months of feeding. I actually became slimmer than pre-pregnancy! x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

BlossomJ said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> :) thats an idea to get around my fear breast feeding in public as i dont want people to accidentally see my boobies lol
> 
> Hahaha! I felt like that last time around, but you quickly become good at doing it so no one notices. I'd always opt for the seat facing a wall if we were out for a drink or a meal & tended to carry a big lightweight scarf or muslin to drape over my shoulder & the baby if I was feeling self conscious. I also had a sling for the baby, so it could lie in that & feed & no one could tell. The sling was great, meant I could go out for lunch with friends & baby ate while I did & didn't make any fuss! might sound weird, but it was a life saver!
> 
> I'm going to breast feed again this time, but maybe not for quite so long at DS didn't sleep through until I stopped breast feeding at 13 months... I got pretty tired! xxxClick to expand...

the not sleeping through is what will kill me as my son has slept all night since about one month old :sleep:


----------



## BlossomJ

Aw... I do know some people with breast fed babies that slept through from 6 weeks or so. I know more that didn't though. I would say give it a go & you can always switch to the bottle of you want. Even if you just manage it for a little while there are benefits to both you & the baby.

I'm not preaching though! I know people get fed up of people harping on about breast feeding & I don't have a problem with people choosing to bottle feed x


----------



## Lisa84

I'm hoping to breastfeed but i know it might be a mega challange with twinnies. I have already said if i can't produce enough to express then i will probably switch to formula because i want OH to be able to bond while feeding them and i also don't really like the thought that i would be solely responsible for feeding as in id be up all night and day :( xxx


----------



## CharlieO

I'm going to try and breast feed, but someone once said the worst thing you can do is to fixate on and idea and I think thats really good advice. I'm going to try and if he or she doesn't take to it or its difficult then I'll switch and I wont stress about it. I know a couple of people that got really upset when baby didn't take to boob, and i think theres just so much going on that it's the last thing you need. That said, it may be easier said than done! :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm still breastfeeding my son (14 mths) while I'm preggers and have been concerned with how he will deal with the new baby having his "nee nees". I haven't had a full nights sleep in ages and I guess I won't for a couple more years....:wacko: 

One thing that gets me now is that everyone in my house is sleeping right now and I can't sleep because my husband snores. He doesn't even snore that badly but I am so sensitive to noise now that I am pregnant. Its really weird. I have even resorted to wearing earplugs at night but they are uncomfortable.


----------



## BlossomJ

Wispyshadow said:


> I'm still breastfeeding my son (14 mths) while I'm preggers and have been concerned with how he will deal with the new baby having his "nee nees". I haven't had a full nights sleep in ages and I guess I won't for a couple more years....:wacko:
> 
> One thing that gets me now is that everyone in my house is sleeping right now and I can't sleep because my husband snores. He doesn't even snore that badly but I am so sensitive to noise now that I am pregnant. Its really weird. I have even resorted to wearing earplugs at night but they are uncomfortable.

I know a couple of people who were breastfeeding while pregnant & their children went off the milk as it started to change in preparation for a newborn. They actually self weaned. Not saying it happens for everyone, but it might not be an issue.

LOL to no sleep (although I am sorry). My friends mum has 4 kids & said she didn't sleep through for 7 years! xx


----------



## BlossomJ

Lisa84 said:


> I'm hoping to breastfeed but i know it might be a mega challange with twinnies. I have already said if i can't produce enough to express then i will probably switch to formula because i want OH to be able to bond while feeding them and i also don't really like the thought that i would be solely responsible for feeding as in id be up all night and day :( xxx

Yeah, can't imagine exclusively breast feeding two! You could always combination feed if you're finding you're constantly feeding and/or expressing. No reason you couldn't do a bit of both. Hope it works out whatever you do x


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm not going to count on getting a full nights sleep for awhile..wishful thinking though. I will just dream of the day when my children all sleep through the night. :haha:

I have heard that also about the milk will change and a lot of nurslings will stop because they don't like the taste. I know there are people who tandem nurse their little ones but whew that seems like a lot to take on. I am hoping we will wean during my pregnancy.:shrug:


----------



## BlossomJ

Wispyshadow said:


> I'm not going to count on getting a full nights sleep for awhile..wishful thinking though. I will just dream of the day when my children all sleep through the night. :haha:
> 
> I have heard that also about the milk will change and a lot of nurslings will stop because they don't like the taste. I know there are people who tandem nurse their little ones but whew that seems like a lot to take on. I am hoping we will wean during my pregnancy.:shrug:

Fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## JCh

BlossomJ said:


> Yeah, can't imagine exclusively breast feeding two! You could always combination feed if you're finding you're constantly feeding and/or expressing. No reason you couldn't do a bit of both. Hope it works out whatever you do x

My gf has to bf and top up with formula, she only has one but her milk came in late and baby was in NICU where she was fed LOTS. That way both parents get to bond :)


----------



## Sheep10

Hello Everyone !
According to my calculations I am due Jan. 29th, I have my 1st appt. next week. Can't wait !!!! Look forward to chatting with all you ladies growing too :)


----------



## Sheep10

Bundle of joy said:


> Im due january 29th... And i tested because i have been trying for 9 months and now i have my bundle of joy in my tummy. Xxx

Me too :) Congrats !


----------



## Tani Tucker

January 18th for me :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Hello to Sheep10 & Tani! xx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Had my first scan today :happydance: but they moved my dates back one week so i am now due on the 16th of January 
Here are some pictures


----------



## RDO

I Havent Been On Here For About 4 weeks !! Hope Everyone Is Doing Well Got My First Scan On 11th july !! Cannot Wait :) x


----------



## CharlieO

MissMummy2Be said:


> Had my first scan today :happydance: but they moved my dates back one week so i am now due on the 16th of January
> Here are some pictures
> 
> View attachment 430609
> 
> 
> View attachment 430611

Nawwwww! Congrats!


----------



## BlossomJ

MissMummy2Be said:


> Had my first scan today :happydance: but they moved my dates back one week so i am now due on the 16th of January
> Here are some pictures
> 
> View attachment 430609
> 
> 
> View attachment 430611

Aw! So happy for you! x


----------



## Tankmom23

I plan to exclusively breastfeed until 6 months, then breastfeed + food for a year. I feel like formula would keep me up more in the night then just breastfeeding.. as you have to get up and make the bottle instead of just pulling it out and doing your thing! Plus formula is WAYYY too expensive for me! I had serious problems breastfeeding my daughter as we had delt with untreated thrush and it made it excruciating everytime i breastfed her.. but i lasted until she was a year, then she weaned herself. I figure if its even half as hard as it was last time, and if one of my friends can exclusively breastfeed twins.. i CAN do it!! haha. Plus we plan to co-sleep, as rolling over to breastfeed is soo much easier. I slept very well with that combo when my daughter was a newborn. No one could believe how much sleep i was getting!


----------



## Tankmom23

Also, i got my first scan last week and they did 3d at the birthing inn!! I love that place!

https://i50.tinypic.com/ouqt5h.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/2z4lipu.jpg


----------



## babyerin

Im due 30th jan :)


----------



## hunni12

Tankmom that is beautiful


----------



## Lilicat

I love all the beautiful scan pictures! 

Could I possibly changed from 24th January to 28th January? My dates got changed at my scan.


----------



## vtmargaret

Can I join you ladies? I was on a due date club on a different site and my group decided to move entirely to facebook. lol. I'm still with them, but I find people don't update generally or as often on fb. 

I'm due Jan 3rd, and we conceived with clomid after losing our last pregnancy at 12 weeks on New Years day this year. (baby only measured 9w). This pregnancy is going great, I'm 13 weeks, showing tremendously, and we already found out we're having a boy! We already have a 2yr old boy at home and were so hoping to get another. I feel like the luckiest girl in the world! I also run a pregnancy blog but it won't let me send the link. Can't wait to get to know all of you!


----------



## YikesBaby

Welcome *vtmargaret*! Here's to a H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## vtmargaret

thanks!

Posted enough to get a siggy! My blog is listed there.


----------



## BlossomJ

Hello to vtmargaret & Babyerin! xx


----------



## hunni12

I hate when someone who knows I'm pregnant fuckin smokes around me!


----------



## DittyByrd

Unknowingly smoking around a pregnant woman is forgivable. Knowingly smoking!?! What a douche.


----------



## Tankmom23

Wow vtmargaret, you already found out the sex! Thats soo early! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## hunni12

DittyByrd said:


> Unknowingly smoking around a pregnant woman is forgivable. Knowingly smoking!?! What a douche.

Exactly. I find that extremely rude when folks do it and they know it. I care about my child's health.


----------



## BlossomJ

If they know about the pregnancy I would just tell them you want to keep clear of cigarette smoke. I think there are a lot of people (especially those who haven't had children) who wouldn't think about it or realise that it's an issue.

I got mad with OH as he wanted me to sit outside a bar & watch a football match with all his friends who didn't know about the pregnancy smoking around us (also with our 1year old). He was like "we're outside under a canopy, I'm sure you're not gonna inhale much". I wasn't happy though, so took DS to the park. They're his children & even he didn't seem to get it until I put my foot down!

I hate that people do it, but I think a lot of people need to be told that it's not OK x


----------



## littlelotti1

I think one guy was trying to smoke to annoy me. My friend kept loudly coughing, so he kept lighting up and probably smoked five cigarettes that last half an hour.


----------



## littlelotti1

I have my next appointment on Thursday! I can't wait :)


----------



## BlossomJ

littlelotti1 said:


> I think one guy was trying to smoke to annoy me. My friend kept loudly coughing, so he kept lighting up and probably smoked five cigarettes that last half an hour.

OK... He sounds like an idiot!


----------



## MummyBaron

Due January the 1st and testest on 25th of april as i was going out that night and i always test before drinking to be safe and was positive had my first scan but cant post picture as i dunno how could anyway else due near me message me please :) xx


----------



## littlelotti1

He certainly was Blossom, and its frusturating that smoke is particularly dangerous the first trimester, but you can't say anything yet.


----------



## fingersxxd

I wasn't so bad with MS but wih the last two heat waves I've had trouble keeping hydrated. Does anyone know at what point you should go to the hospital while pregnant if you feel you're dehydrated?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

hunni12 said:


> I hate when someone who knows I'm pregnant fuckin smokes around me!

That is very rude of them!!!!!


----------



## littlelotti1

Fingers, are you having trouble keeping water down, or are you just not drinking enough? If your not drinking enough try to carry a water bottle with you and fill it regularly so you know your staying hydrated. If you start feeling dizzy or sick from the dehydration, I would say go to the doctor.


----------



## vtmargaret

I introduced myself and then dropped off the face of the planet. lol. we just got power back after being out for 26hrs in triple digit temps!! I was totally dying, and felt terrible seeing ds get so hot and sweaty. We live in VA and had some crazy weather on friday. Lost some food out of the fridge, but other than that we made it through. So glad it's over!


----------



## EverythingXd

vtmargaret said:


> I introduced myself and then dropped off the face of the planet. lol. we just got power back after being out for 26hrs in triple digit temps!! I was totally dying, and felt terrible seeing ds get so hot and sweaty. We live in VA and had some crazy weather on friday. Lost some food out of the fridge, but other than that we made it through. So glad it's over!

I just saw it on the news - it looked scary. Glad you're ok x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

vtmargaret said:


> I introduced myself and then dropped off the face of the planet. lol. we just got power back after being out for 26hrs in triple digit temps!! I was totally dying, and felt terrible seeing ds get so hot and sweaty. We live in VA and had some crazy weather on friday. Lost some food out of the fridge, but other than that we made it through. So glad it's over!

Glad your ok :) bet it would of been rather scary :S


----------



## hunni12

It really bugs the shit out of me when people think they know shit based off what they see. Because of a "thread" I posted someone got the idea that my child would grow up in a bad living situation. It hurt my feelings because I never talk about anyone's child in a bad way. I never try to disrespect anyone here. I do not live in a ghetto just around dumb young people who will never grow up. But to say "What a lucky child you will have" has crossed the line with me. I work my ass off just about everyday to make sure my I will have a new home by the time my baby gets here. I work to make sure my child will have things I didn't have. I do not want any of you ladies to assume something just to based off something I posted without asking me what's really going on. I love bnb and the ladies here are always helpful, but I will never judge nobody. 


Sorry for the rant ladies, just a bit upset..


----------



## MissMummy2Be

hunni12 said:


> It really bugs the shit out of me when people think they know shit based off what they see. Because of a "thread" I posted someone got the idea that my child would grow up in a bad living situation. It hurt my feelings because I never talk about anyone's child in a bad way. I never try to disrespect anyone here. I do not live in a ghetto just around dumb young people who will never grow up. But to say "What a lucky child you will have" has crossed the line with me. I work my ass off just about everyday to make sure my I will have a new home by the time my baby gets here. I work to make sure my child will have things I didn't have. I do not want any of you ladies to assume something just to based off something I posted without asking me what's really going on. I love bnb and the ladies here are always helpful, but I will never judge nobody.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies, just a bit upset..

I know its frustrating just try and pass it off like you would advice you don't think applies to you i got hell with my first pregnancy and told i would be a bad mum/mom and everything all because i decided i did not want to breast feed my first child i had huge personal reasons for not wanting to you will be a fantastic mum/mom know matter what it is your child to bring up how you wish :hugs::hugs: 
On another note could you please update my due date on the first page when you get a chance :) it has moved from the 9th to the 16th :D

AFM me and my Little man both had a nice long afternoon nap today after lunch :D i was so tired and just could not keep my eyes open :S i am also a bit disappointed with my employer as i am only on call now because pregnancy for me comes with bad migraines most days so i cant always work and the only time they have called me since i stopped going on the roster was to ask me to do a kids party i was like ahh what?? you want me who is not on the roster because of migraines to come in for 3 hours to do a party for a room full of screaming kids im sorry but i will be on the floor crying within 5 min :S but i told them i would be happy to do something in store while someone else done the party if they like and that was fine then they never called me back to confirm for Thursday and tried to tell me i had agreed to do it on the Saturday when they know i am unavailable every Saturday due to a family commitment :shrug: maybe im just hormonal and all of this is nothing lol


----------



## BlossomJ

Hunni - Don't let it get to you! I don't really know your situation, but I know that there are good & bad mothers in all walks of life & it sounds like you will do great by them. I've been very lucky with my upbringing - we were quite poor when I was little (& my mum was from a really bad estate) but my parents worked hard & although we never had loads of toys or new clothes, I felt safe with them, had loads of fun, did well at school & wouldn't change anything! You'll do great!

MissMummy - So sorry your employer is being so s**t. I really don't know why so many of them act as though women get pregnant just to piss them off! I don't know much about employment law where you are are, but I'm assuming pregnant women are a protected group, so it wouldn't hurt to do some research about your rights. In the UK employers have to do a risk assessment for each pregnant woman which would look at any aspects of the job you shouldn't be required to do while pregnant (like noisy parties while suffering with migraine!). I really hope it's just a one off, but they do sound like they're discriminating against you. Hope it improves! xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

BlossomJ- Thanks :) i agreed to go on call as i was put off work all together with my last pregnancy as i had a migraine everyday that would not go away and nothing my doctor tried to help with them did nothing so i had to suffer with them and was unable to work this time my doctor put me off for a week as i was running a high temp the day i took in the certificate they put me off the roster and on call Pregnant women are protected here i can not lose my job due to pregnancy or anything like that but i cant really do much about them not calling me up as for them to call me in someone else has to call in sick :( its really hurting our finances as im not working i only went back to work as we needed the extra money as my OH dose not get paid every week so we are looking at moving so OH can bring home a pay cheek every week so its not such a hard time from week to week


----------



## BlossomJ

MissMummy2Be said:


> BlossomJ- Thanks :) i agreed to go on call as i was put off work all together with my last pregnancy as i had a migraine everyday that would not go away and nothing my doctor tried to help with them did nothing so i had to suffer with them and was unable to work this time my doctor put me off for a week as i was running a high temp the day i took in the certificate they put me off the roster and on call Pregnant women are protected here i can not lose my job due to pregnancy or anything like that but i cant really do much about them not calling me up as for them to call me in someone else has to call in sick :( its really hurting our finances as im not working i only went back to work as we needed the extra money as my OH dose not get paid every week so we are looking at moving so OH can bring home a pay cheek every week so its not such a hard time from week to week


That's no good. I hope your OH finds something suitable to take the pressure off a bit. Really hope the Migraines ease up too, but I'm guessing you're just expecting them to follow the same pattern as last time. Really crossing my fingers that things get easier! xx


----------



## BlossomJ

....and no, I don't think you're just being hormonal, the hormones might make it feel worse, but I think you've got a right to be pissed off x


----------



## gemmy123

Had emergency scan :) they put me a week forward now 10 + 1 soo happy lil t-rex bouncing away happy :) x:happydance::happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

DittyByrd said:


> I have my second appointment coming up on Wednesday. It will be 11 weeks. My first appointment I had a transvaginal US and saw embryo and heartbeat.
> 
> Is 11 weeks too soon to expect at least a brief ultrasound to see fetus? Or should I expect doppler only this time around?

I wouldn´t know. I had my first appointment at about 10 weeks (by her count, 11 weeks by mine), only got a doppler and we didn´t hear anything.



MissMummy2Be said:


> Are you lovely ladies planning on breast feeding or formula feeding??? i am sort of debating i would really like to try and breast feed this time as i didn't with my son but at the same time i don't think i would feel comfortable doing so in public :S

Breastfeeding, for at least the first 6 months, maybe for a full year. Haven´t decided yet. I´ll be working from the time the baby is 4 months old, so I will have to express into bottles for OH to feed with.


----------



## hunni12

@Mummy2be and Blossom J: Thanks for the advice, it just really bothered me that someone could be so judgmental like that. But she also made a post like in May about how ladies who have a mc shouldn't post in the first tri because it was scaring her...so yeah. I'm just going to keep strong because people like that act like they wipe their ass with gold toilet paper.

Anyways...List has been updated and I'm sorry your employer is being a dick wad Jamie. I don't know what is up with employers and pregnancy women that don't click together. Butttt I get to see my bean in 7 days:):):)


----------



## littlelotti1

Hunni, she sounds horrible , sorry you had to deal with that. you will be a good mother because you really want to be :) I think that strong passion to be the best parent possible for your child is what makes people good parents.

I have been feeling really yucky lately. I feel kinda faint all the time, weak, and nauseous :/ I hope everything is ok!


----------



## BlossomJ

littlelotti1 said:


> Hunni, she sounds horrible , sorry you had to deal with that. you will be a good mother because you really want to be :) I think that strong passion to be the best parent possible for your child is what makes people good parents.
> 
> I have been feeling really yucky lately. I feel kinda faint all the time, weak, and nauseous :/ I hope everything is ok!

That sounds like classic pregnancy symptoms to me. I doubt it's anything to worry about, but if it doesn't improve or you're worried then I would go to the doctor. Could be you have low blood pressure or iron which would make you feel worse. Do you have a 12 week scan coming up? If so, that's not too far away x


----------



## littlelotti1

I have my next appointment this Thursday. I am glad those are normal feelings!

It is my first pregnancy and I live in Germany, but my German isn't perfect yet, so it makes things a bit more complicated and I don't have anyone to talk to about my worries. Although my ob can't speak English, she is very nice and patient with my german.

That's why it helps so much to be able to talk to you ladies!


----------



## BlossomJ

Feeling faint was one of the first symptoms I got & I've felt that way on and off since. I've also had horrible nausea & could really do with having a nap during the day, but like most people that's not really possible for me!

Hopefully you'll start to feel better in the next couple of weeks as you move towards the second trimester! x


----------



## hunni12

Thank you lotti :)

I have had this stomach ache for a few days but I don't have to poop or pass gas. It just hurts. Plus I feel bad for drinking this Starbucks which turned out to be nasty.


----------



## Doublemints

January 8th :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

BlossomJ- Thanks :D All you girls make me feel like im at least not losing my mind haha 

Hunni12- As much as people posting about having a MC scares all newly pregnant ladies it also helps to remind you that these things do happen and that if it happens to you that your not alone. Also YAY for a scan :) i wont get to see Tummy Bug again until 12 weeks more then likely :(

Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:


----------



## mommy_tobe_19

Hello, I'm due January 21st <3
I found out I was pregnant May 27th &had my first scan on June 5th.
I decided to test because I was three weeks late <3 <3 :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats :D


----------



## BlossomJ

mommy_tobe_19 said:


> Hello, I'm due January 21st <3
> I found out I was pregnant May 27th &had my first scan on June 5th.
> I decided to test because I was three weeks late <3 <3 :hugs:

Hello & congrats!

You're due the same day as me, though I've a feeling I might get but back after my scan on Fri as my LMP was a bit of a guess! I'm so looking forward to it (though nervous too!) xx


----------



## L61195

I am due January 29th!! Very excited!:happydance:


----------



## littlelotti1

Welcome new ladies :)


----------



## .bombshell.

hey there! 
I'm melinda, & I'm due on January 11th, 2013!!!
Very very excited to say the least but I find myself not being able to fully enjoy this pregnancy just yet. 
Anywho, I tested because I was cd 37 and I wasn't sure if u was late yet. My periods have been every where since my mc. But I think the longest I went was cd 34. So I told my s.o let's go buy a test so off we went  
I honestly didn't think I was but I'm so glad I made it this far 
I had my first ultrasound may 23, 2012 

https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k5/9whore9/IMAG0807.jpg

My first ultra sound ^


----------



## BlossomJ

.bombshell. said:


> hey there!
> I'm melinda, & I'm due on January 11th, 2013!!!
> Very very excited to say the least but I find myself not being able to fully enjoy this pregnancy just yet.
> Anywho, I tested because I was cd 37 and I wasn't sure if u was late yet. My periods have been every where since my mc. But I think the longest I went was cd 34. So I told my s.o let's go buy a test so off we went
> I honestly didn't think I was but I'm so glad I made it this far
> I had my first ultrasound may 23, 2012
> 
> https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k5/9whore9/IMAG0807.jpg
> 
> My first ultra sound ^

Hello & congrats! Nearly in second trimester too... Hopefully you'll start to relax a bit soon now the high risk period is over & will start to enjoy it! x


----------



## .bombshell.

BlossomJ said:


> .bombshell. said:
> 
> 
> hey there!
> I'm melinda, & I'm due on January 11th, 2013!!!
> Very very excited to say the least but I find myself not being able to fully enjoy this pregnancy just yet.
> Anywho, I tested because I was cd 37 and I wasn't sure if u was late yet. My periods have been every where since my mc. But I think the longest I went was cd 34. So I told my s.o let's go buy a test so off we went
> I honestly didn't think I was but I'm so glad I made it this far
> I had my first ultrasound may 23, 2012
> 
> https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k5/9whore9/IMAG0807.jpg
> 
> My first ultra sound ^
> 
> Hello & congrats! Nearly in second trimester too... Hopefully you'll start to relax a bit soon now the high risk period is over & will start to enjoy it! xClick to expand...

so do I, but I think I'm still worried cause I didn't find out I lost my first bby til I was 12 wks 6 days so I guess that's always in the back of my mind.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

.bombshell. said:


> hey there!
> I'm melinda, & I'm due on January 11th, 2013!!!
> Very very excited to say the least but I find myself not being able to fully enjoy this pregnancy just yet.
> Anywho, I tested because I was cd 37 and I wasn't sure if u was late yet. My periods have been every where since my mc. But I think the longest I went was cd 34. So I told my s.o let's go buy a test so off we went
> I honestly didn't think I was but I'm so glad I made it this far
> I had my first ultrasound may 23, 2012
> 
> https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k5/9whore9/IMAG0807.jpg
> 
> My first ultra sound ^

Congrats :)


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies haven't posted in a while congrats to all the new mommies
I woke up last night with this pulling pain in my lower stomach area it wasn't cramping or anything kinda hard to explain this is my first pg so not sure what is normal or not. my belly feels really tight today any of you ladies have that feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm reluctant to start joining threads. As I did so in January and experienced a MMC in March. However, I'm here now. I'm 11+3 with #2. I have a one year old DD, and one Angel. 

I had my first scan at 9w2d... Showed perfect baby with strong beating heart.

I'm due... January 20. Can't wait until we all meet our babies. :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

List has been updated :), I wish i could fast forward to Jan lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I know, right! I just can't wait to meet my baby! :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I would wont to but my little man is one in August


----------



## BlossomJ

Bombshell - I imagine it's hard, especially after MMC, but you'll be well past that stage soon. Hope you have a H&H 9 months!

Miss Mummy - I'm in your camp LOL! I have a little one at home (bit older) & as much as I'd love my baby to be here safe & sound, I'm definitely glad I have 6 months left to mentally prepare. Also really hoping my son's speech comes on on that time too as I'm battling major tantrums at the mo... and want to get him out of his cot & into a bed before the baby arrives. Would be nice to potty train too, but he's nowhere near ready unfortunately... which means he's gonna be late out of nappies as I'm not dealing with it whilst looking after a new born! Yes I hope the next 6 months fly by for those of you that want it to, & roll in slowly for me! x


----------



## BlossomJ

Leinzlove said:


> I'm reluctant to start joining threads. As I did so in January and experienced a MMC in March. However, I'm here now. I'm 11+3 with #2. I have a one year old DD, and one Angel.
> 
> I had my first scan at 9w2d... Showed perfect baby with strong beating heart.
> 
> I'm due... January 20. Can't wait until we all meet our babies. :happydance:

Hello leinzlove! Glad things are going well so far & sorry for your MMC. Hope this pregnancy goes really well & you are able to enjoy it! x


----------



## Leinzlove

I also have a LO who is 14 months old. I still can't wait though to meet my baby! :happydance:

First birthdays are so much fun! :)


----------



## .bombshell.

MissMummy2Be said:


> .bombshell. said:
> 
> 
> hey there!
> I'm melinda, & I'm due on January 11th, 2013!!!
> Very very excited to say the least but I find myself not being able to fully enjoy this pregnancy just yet.
> Anywho, I tested because I was cd 37 and I wasn't sure if u was late yet. My periods have been every where since my mc. But I think the longest I went was cd 34. So I told my s.o let's go buy a test so off we went
> I honestly didn't think I was but I'm so glad I made it this far
> I had my first ultrasound may 23, 2012
> 
> https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k5/9whore9/IMAG0807.jpg
> 
> My first ultra sound ^
> 
> Congrats :)Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## .bombshell.

Leinzlove said:


> I'm reluctant to start joining threads. As I did so in January and experienced a MMC in March. However, I'm here now. I'm 11+3 with #2. I have a one year old DD, and one Angel.
> 
> I had my first scan at 9w2d... Showed perfect baby with strong beating heart.
> 
> I'm due... January 20. Can't wait until we all meet our babies. :happydance:

Same thing here, but my mmc occured in Oct.. not fun.


----------



## .bombshell.

BlossomJ said:


> Bombshell - I imagine it's hard, especially after MMC, but you'll be well past that stage soon. Hope you have a H&H 9 months!
> 
> Miss Mummy - I'm in your camp LOL! I have a little one at home (bit older) & as much as I'd love my baby to be here safe & sound, I'm definitely glad I have 6 months left to mentally prepare. Also really hoping my son's speech comes on on that time too as I'm battling major tantrums at the mo... and want to get him out of his cot & into a bed before the baby arrives. Would be nice to potty train too, but he's nowhere near ready unfortunately... which means he's gonna be late out of nappies as I'm not dealing with it whilst looking after a new born! Yes I hope the next 6 months fly by for those of you that want it to, & roll in slowly for me! x

Thank you


----------



## hunni12

Actually I think after finding out the gender I will be fine so I can finally start shopping


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello, please can I be moved from the 14th to the 11th Jan? My dating scan put me forward a few days :)

Thanks!


----------



## hunni12

Mrs Mel said:


> Hello, please can I be moved from the 14th to the 11th Jan? My dating scan put me forward a few days :)
> 
> Thanks!

Done:)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

How are we all feeling today/tonight?? I am getting a cold :( stupid cold weather i just hope Christian dose not get it


----------



## hunni12

I honestly don't know what I have. The fever is gone but my nose is runny and stuffy was draining yesterday. My eyes are watery and itchy a lot. I do not have a cough and I do not have allergies


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:( hope you get better soon did the doctors say anything about it??


----------



## hunni12

They couldn't figure out what it was, but they gave me a note to take 3 days off from work. I am supposed to go in at 2:15pm till 9pm today(it's 4:44am now) and I'm debating if I should go in or not because i need the money, but I also believe that they want me off for a reason


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Do you have sick leave?? i don't know how it works were you are but may be worth a try the Dr would def want you off work for a reason


----------



## hunni12

I believe we have sick leave, I'm so sleepy I might just take off and enjoy my 4th relaxing. :coffee:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

With a doctors note your boss should pay you for the hours you should of work as there is nothing you can do about it :) get some rest while you have time off and get some sleep


----------



## littlelotti1

It's sometimes better to take the time off and really recover than going in and having it come back :/ I hope you feel better!


----------



## LeeLouClare

Add me plz due the 12th january!!!


----------



## Mrs.A

Ok Ladies... I had my dating scan yesterday and they put me forward by 4 days! My scan at 7 and 10 weeks put me back one day so I'm chuffed that I am closer to 13 weeks than 12 :happydance:

I had the NT measurement taken and it was 2mm, according to google this is within the normal range? Does anyone know about NT measurements? I wont find the results out until 2 weeks time

Note to self - myst update my tickers :thumbup:


----------



## Rota

Hey im currently due 27th January :D Just gotta wait for my dating scan.


----------



## Mrs.A

How funny? MAde me smile anyway!


----------



## Jim_bear

Hiiiii!!!

Had my dating scan on monday...wow!!! Simply amazing!! Ate you able to move me from the 12th to the 10th please? :D XX


----------



## EverythingXd

Ooh I'd forgotten about that... I've had my scan and they've changed my date to 12th January (from 17th). Could you update the first page please? :thumbup:


----------



## preg_pilot

butterworth said:


> Hi ladies haven't posted in a while congrats to all the new mommies
> I woke up last night with this pulling pain in my lower stomach area it wasn't cramping or anything kinda hard to explain this is my first pg so not sure what is normal or not. my belly feels really tight today any of you ladies have that feeling?

Yea. I´ve had this :)
Basically pulling pains, from the uterus growing, and things shifting in there :)


----------



## darkstar

With my scan they said baby is four days further than my current date but that they wouldn't shift my date? 
My nuchal was 2.3 which I think is on the high side but they don't worry unless it's 3.5 so I'm not going to worry either. 
I had someone doing my blood work who was no confident with needles and wouldn't jab me more than once, he had to get someone in to do the second one. I almost said um isn't it your job? He takes blood all day lol.


----------



## darkstar

preg_pilot said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies haven't posted in a while congrats to all the new mommies
> I woke up last night with this pulling pain in my lower stomach area it wasn't cramping or anything kinda hard to explain this is my first pg so not sure what is normal or not. my belly feels really tight today any of you ladies have that feeling?
> 
> Yea. I´ve had this :)
> Basically pulling pains, from the uterus growing, and things shifting in there :)Click to expand...

I've had some really painful ones that make me suck in my breath. Last night i had to lie down to try and ease them, they got really painful when I was walking up stairs.


----------



## BlossomJ

Got my first scan first thing tomorrow at 11+4 weeks. My DS has been doing a great job at distracting me, but now I'm getting nervous! Ahhhhh!


----------



## CharlieO

BlossomJ said:


> Got my first scan first thing tomorrow at 11+4 weeks. My DS has been doing a great job at distracting me, but now I'm getting nervous! Ahhhhh!

Good luck! x


----------



## littlelotti1

I have my appoinment in half an hour! Wish me luck! I'll try to post a pic if I can figure out how:)


----------



## BlossomJ

How exciting!!! Good luck! x


----------



## preg_pilot

darkstar said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies haven't posted in a while congrats to all the new mommies
> I woke up last night with this pulling pain in my lower stomach area it wasn't cramping or anything kinda hard to explain this is my first pg so not sure what is normal or not. my belly feels really tight today any of you ladies have that feeling?
> 
> Yea. I´ve had this :)
> Basically pulling pains, from the uterus growing, and things shifting in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> I've had some really painful ones that make me suck in my breath. Last night i had to lie down to try and ease them, they got really painful when I was walking up stairs.Click to expand...

They haven´t really been that painful for me, at least not yet. But I´m only 12 weeks, haven´t started showing yet in any case.


----------



## littlelotti1

Just had my ultrasound and everything is really good...looking forward to babymoon on the Baltic Sea in 2 weeks...hope everyone else with appointments coming up has happy little babies as well!

Ours even waved to say hello! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12. Woche.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DittyByrd

littlelotti1 said:


> Just had my ultrasound and everything is really good...looking forward to babymoon on the Baltic Sea in 2 weeks...hope everyone else with appointments coming up has happy little babies as well!
> 
> Ours even waved to say hello! :happydance:

Terrific! Isn't it a relief?


----------



## hunni12

Aww beautiful scan lotti!

&list has been updated ladies


----------



## littlelotti1

It's such a relief, i never know if little pulls or twinges I feel could be a problem but to see that happy little one waving and his or her heart beating, is just such a miracle :) 

My doctor said I can even go ahead and tell people now, so I'm telling my grandparents and very close friends.


----------



## Tankmom23

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a great fourth! I have a tough question for all of you. I had to deal with a very uncomfortable situation yesterday and I wasn't quite sure how to deal with it, hoping to get some opinions. A distant relative of mine whom I see quite regularly recently had a miscarriage at 4 months 2 Weeks approached me at a family gathering yesterday and sparked up a conversation about my pregnancy. I didn't think about it and just all her questions. I didn't gush or anything just light chit chat.but then she started saying she was very happy for me but also how jealous sure was. She reiterated this a few times before I finally Just had to look for a quick way out if the conversation. I didn't know what to say! She also kept comparing my pregnancy and hers very recent miscarriage and sharing all off her symptoms and everything. She was talking like she was still pregnant. (which is understandable) this also isn't her first..apparently she's had a few pregnancies which ended at around the same time.I don't know if I should avoid pregnancy questions around her or what. I never had to deal with this when I was pregnant with my DD. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## JCh

Wow, well that's terrible news that she's having a hard time in keeping a pregnancy.
I would try and avoid the topic or change the subject if possible once it gets uncomfortable. DH and I have close friends who lots theirs at 6 weeks after trying for nearly a year, I try and only talk about a bit before changing the topic. It's for her sake that I don't want to keep going on it.
I'd suggest listening to her so she doesn't feel completely ignored but the comparing would be awkward. :( Not exactly what you want to be thinking about....


----------



## BlossomJ

littlelotti1 said:


> Just had my ultrasound and everything is really good...looking forward to babymoon on the Baltic Sea in 2 weeks...hope everyone else with appointments coming up has happy little babies as well!
> 
> Ours even waved to say hello! :happydance:

Yey! So pleased for you! Cross your fingers for me that mine goes as well :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Tankmom23 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a great fourth! I have a tough question for all of you. I had to deal with a very uncomfortable situation yesterday and I wasn't quite sure how to deal with it, hoping to get some opinions. A distant relative of mine whom I see quite regularly recently had a miscarriage at 4 months 2 Weeks approached me at a family gathering yesterday and sparked up a conversation about my pregnancy. I didn't think about it and just all her questions. I didn't gush or anything just light chit chat.but then she started saying she was very happy for me but also how jealous sure was. She reiterated this a few times before I finally Just had to look for a quick way out if the conversation. I didn't know what to say! She also kept comparing my pregnancy and hers very recent miscarriage and sharing all off her symptoms and everything. She was talking like she was still pregnant. (which is understandable) this also isn't her first..apparently she's had a few pregnancies which ended at around the same time.I don't know if I should avoid pregnancy questions around her or what. I never had to deal with this when I was pregnant with my DD. Any suggestions? Thanks.

It's a very difficult one. I think I'd try & stay clear of the pregnancy topic as much as possible.

She might feel like she should make an effort to show she's happy for you & is therefore trying too hard & it's going wrong. Or perhaps she really wants to talk about her pregnancy but hasn't had the chance to, in which case I think you're the wrong person to talk to anyway!

I think you're doing the right thing - just keep it short & change the subject.

I'm having the opposite problem with my sister. She has been TTC for a year now & I accidently got pregnant. She was nice about it when she found out, but since then has never mentioned it & snaps/makes rather short remarks if I talk about it within earshot (eg to my mum - my sister is often at their house as mum looks after her daughter). She's never said anything nasty, but it's very clear she's not enthusiastic. I understand why, but wish she could be happy for me. I do understand as I MC'd not long after she had her little girl, but I made a huge fuss over her daughter. Even though it broke my heart a little I was so pleased they had their little family & my neice was beautiful. I just hope she comes around (or even better, gets pregnant!!).


----------



## DittyByrd

BlossomJ said:


> Tankmom23 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a great fourth! I have a tough question for all of you. I had to deal with a very uncomfortable situation yesterday and I wasn't quite sure how to deal with it, hoping to get some opinions. A distant relative of mine whom I see quite regularly recently had a miscarriage at 4 months 2 Weeks approached me at a family gathering yesterday and sparked up a conversation about my pregnancy. I didn't think about it and just all her questions. I didn't gush or anything just light chit chat.but then she started saying she was very happy for me but also how jealous sure was. She reiterated this a few times before I finally Just had to look for a quick way out if the conversation. I didn't know what to say! She also kept comparing my pregnancy and hers very recent miscarriage and sharing all off her symptoms and everything. She was talking like she was still pregnant. (which is understandable) this also isn't her first..apparently she's had a few pregnancies which ended at around the same time.I don't know if I should avoid pregnancy questions around her or what. I never had to deal with this when I was pregnant with my DD. Any suggestions? Thanks.
> 
> You should absolutely NOT feel guilty about being pregnant. It is understandable that a woman who recently MC'd or has had difficulty TTC would feel envy but it's inappropriate for her to actually discuss it with the pregnant woman! Then to go so far as to say she is jealous over and over AND discuss her miscarriage with you? Awkward and downright insensitive. She can discuss those things with ANY OTHER non-pregnant girlfriend. We preggo ladies worry too much as-is without hearing unsolicited horror stories.
> 
> It is reasonable to expect the same level of respect and sensitivity from the other woman that she deserved during her difficult situation. I don't know if she was working through unresolved feelings, but, as with any loss or difficult outcome in life, she absolutely must be responsible for her words and actions.
> 
> You did exactly what you should in a difficult situation. Well played.Click to expand...


----------



## Jess19

Hello girls :hi: my I join this thread? 
I'm also due in Jan the 17th (my b day is the 19th!) 
my ticker is a few days off, I had my 12 week scan today and I'm measuring at exactly 12 weeks. 
This is my 2nd kido, I have a DS who's 6yrs old and is thrilled for a little brother or sister (he wants a brother) I also have a 9yr old step daughter (she wants a sister) 
I'm SUPER excited to add to our family, DH and I had been ttc for over a year before our little miracle. My dr was ready to put me on clomid and while I was waiting for a new cycle to start, so I could start it, I got a susprise BFP!! We were SO happy to concieve naturally! 

So glad to join you ladies on this adventure into the new year!


----------



## littlelotti1

Good luck blossom! I have my fingers crossed and thumbs pressed for you!


----------



## BlossomJ

littlelotti1 said:


> Good luck blossom! I have my fingers crossed and thumbs pressed for you!

I'm back now. It went well, but really quickly as they were running late! I've been put back a few days to 10+6, but that meant no NT measurements could be taken so I get to go for another scan on Thurs 19th when I should be 12+5 :)

Think OH was more emotional than me in the end!

Thanks for the good thoughts! x


----------



## JCh

Jess19 said:


> Hello girls :hi: my I join this thread?
> I'm also due in Jan the 17th (my b day is the 19th!)
> my ticker is a few days off, I had my 12 week scan today and I'm measuring at exactly 12 weeks.
> This is my 2nd kido, I have a DS who's 6yrs old and is thrilled for a little brother or sister (he wants a brother) I also have a 9yr old step daughter (she wants a sister)
> I'm SUPER excited to add to our family, DH and I had been ttc for over a year before our little miracle. My dr was ready to put me on clomid and while I was waiting for a new cycle to start, so I could start it, I got a susprise BFP!! We were SO happy to concieve naturally!
> 
> So glad to join you ladies on this adventure into the new year!

We have the same BDay!!! It's funny that babies tend to be born near when one of the parents are....


----------



## Jess19

JCh that's so cool we have the same baby! 
When is your due date? I am 12 weeks 1 day today so were exactly a week appart. 
My best friend was prego last year at the same time, our due date are just days appart, she had he little girl on Jan 10th, about 2 weeks early though

Do you have a motherly feeling about the gender yet? 
I have a really strong feeling its a girl, iv had it since the day I found out I was prego! 
Yesterday I had a 12 week scan and I asked the tech to look "down there" fo a moment whil we had time and she said it could be either but it was clearly the 3 line sign!


----------



## JCh

Jess19 said:


> JCh that's so cool we have the same baby!
> When is your due date? I am 12 weeks 1 day today so were exactly a week appart.
> My best friend was prego last year at the same time, our due date are just days appart, she had he little girl on Jan 10th, about 2 weeks early though
> 
> Do you have a motherly feeling about the gender yet?
> I have a really strong feeling its a girl, iv had it since the day I found out I was prego!
> Yesterday I had a 12 week scan and I asked the tech to look "down there" fo a moment whil we had time and she said it could be either but it was clearly the 3 line sign!

Due date is Jan 10th, so we're 1 week off from each other. 
I've kinda got the boy feeling going on, so have most people who have guessed so far but we'll see - still have a while to find out :(
Now I have a reason to like January - I didn't like having a bday in winter or that close to christmas but this will make it better!
I just can't wait to find out the gender! This is my first so it's not disappointing or anything if it's either gender.


----------



## AfterAbigail

Had first scan today - due 19th January! Whoo hoo.


----------



## Jess19

I know what you mean about a winter b day, it kina sucks lol 
I grew up in Fl (til about age 13) so most of my childhood I got to enjoy nice weatheer for my b day, although I always did have to share a b day with my little brother, his is the 16th, so needless to say we had one big b day bash! Lol 
But when my parents got divorced I moved up north to PA and have spent every b day since cold and snowy :-( 
I totally know what you mean, def gives the cold month of Jan a different meaning  
Although I don't look forward to bundling up a little new born in snow suits to take her/him out for apointments, stores, etc.... for the first few months lol 

This is my second pregnancy. I have a son from a previous marriage. And DH has a daughter. 
So either boy or girl its going to be a first for one of us  I kno DH is secretly wishing for a boy but he'll be happy either way


----------



## littlelotti1

Blossom, that's funny they put me at 10 weeks 6 days yesterday too! but they aren't changing my due date cause she says there is a five day margin of error. So you get to see your little one again at 12 weeks 5 days? I can,t wait to hear how it goes! 

I have to wait til 19/20 week for my next ultrasound!meanwhile my parents sent me the cutest care package from america with some cute maternity tops (that could be really cute even before I start showing) and two bars of chocolate, one pink and one blue covered with wrapping paper. The card said the one I open first is the gender and I opened the blue bar, soo maybe it will be a boy. I thought it was a really cute idea :)


----------



## JCh

I'm going to tell everyone they aren't allowed to give "combo" gifts. A birthday is seperate from Christmas :)
I hated getting combo gifts growing up! Plus with the cold weather/ snow - I always had to have indoor birthdays. Lucky you having those early years somewhere warm, I'm SO jealous! 
But you never know, this baby might love winter and winter activities....


----------



## JCh

I was dated 5 days earlier at my 8 week scan but it's being kept the same.... We'll see at the next one - whenever that is....


----------



## Jess19

Lol I still laugh at myself when I think about how extremely excited I was the first time i saw snow! I thought It was SO great
Now that I'm older and have to drive in it.....not so much. 
I only own a 4wheel drive suv, there's no other way lol


----------



## BlossomJ

littlelotti1 said:


> Blossom, that's funny they put me at 10 weeks 6 days yesterday too! but they aren't changing my due date cause she says there is a five day margin of error. So you get to see your little one again at 12 weeks 5 days? I can,t wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> I have to wait til 19/20 week for my next ultrasound!meanwhile my parents sent me the cutest care package from america with some cute maternity tops (that could be really cute even before I start showing) and two bars of chocolate, one pink and one blue covered with wrapping paper. The card said the one I open first is the gender and I opened the blue bar, soo maybe it will be a boy. I thought it was a really cute idea :)

How weird :) Could end up with babies at the same time!

They haven't changed my due date really either, gonna wait & see after next scan. I'm not 100% on the date of my LMP as the pregnancy was a nice surprise, so I knew it could move. I'm excited about seeing it again!

Your family sound lovely... what a sweet idea! It reminds me of the care packages my parents used to send me when I was at University - always made me cry (in a nice way). Will they come & visit when the baby arrives?


----------



## Leinzlove

I have decided to get a private 2D scan done at 15 weeks. It determines gender, you get 5 scan pics, 10 minute DVD, and 30% a future 3D or 4D scan. This is the smallest package offered and costs $79. (3D scans start at $165.) However, I'll get a 3D scan at 20 weeks. 

I'm so excited about this. DH and I are making this a date! :)

This place starts gender predictions at 14 weeks, if they can't tell or baby doesn't cooperate. You get a rescheduled visit free. If they predict the gender wrong, you get your whole package refunded.


----------



## Jess19

That sounds awesome! Good luck, I hope your little bean coorporates  do you have a date yet? 

I wonder if they do them here in pa? 
We have an ultrasound school here in town and you can schedule a visit and let the students scan for free, its practice for them and a free scan for you. Everybody wins!  
I'm going to try and go in august


----------



## littlelotti1

Blossom, that would be too cute to have same day births :) 

My mom will come for the birth to help me out and all. Then sometime after that we are going to try to fly to America so my friends and family back there can meet him or her. My grandma is getting very old and I really would love for her to meet the little one, so that's our plan for now anyway. 

We have to get registered with the American embassy very quickly after the birth to get the paperwork that we need so the baby can be both German and American. my husband is German so we will be having a bilingual baby :)


----------



## LeeLouClare

My husbands cousin is due six days before me and my step sister 4 days after !!! January is gonna be baby busy :)


----------



## BlossomJ

littlelotti1 said:


> Blossom, that would be too cute to have same day births :)
> 
> My mom will come for the birth to help me out and all. Then sometime after that we are going to try to fly to America so my friends and family back there can meet him or her. My grandma is getting very old and I really would love for her to meet the little one, so that's our plan for now anyway.
> 
> We have to get registered with the American embassy very quickly after the birth to get the paperwork that we need so the baby can be both German and American. my husband is German so we will be having a bilingual baby :)

That's lovely that you'll be together for the birth & how wonderful that the baby will learn both languages. I'd love to be fluent in another language, but haven't put the time in to get beyond holiday phrases in French & Italian.

We have friends in America with family in the UK & they don't find the journey too difficult with they're LO, so I'm sure you'll be manage it. I would have loved my grandmother to meet my son & the little one on they way. She'd be very happy that I'd had a boy as she always said she preferred boys!(I never took offense as we got on well!) :)


----------



## littlelotti1

Yes, it will be really nice :). I am excited about the language, but I'm still nervous that Im not fluent. I hope I understand the other moms well enough!

Haha sounds like he would have made your grandma very happy! My grandma does not seem to have a preference but my father in law wants a son badly, he mentions it every time he talks about the baby, it makes me a bit nervous he will be disappointed :/

How old is your son? Have you told him he is going to be a big brother yet?


----------



## BlossomJ

He's nearly two, so it's difficult to know how much he understands. We keep telling him there is a baby in Mummy's tummy & when we used to ask if he wanted a brother or sister he would laugh & say no as though it was the most rediculous thing on the planet, but he's stopped doing that now & just says OK.... Except today I asked him what was in Mummy's tummy and he said "a cow!" LOL!

Don't worry about the sex of the baby, your families will fall in love with it either way. So many people I know we're adamant they wanted a boy or girl, but got the opposite & now can't imagine having anything else.


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess19 said:


> That sounds awesome! Good luck, I hope your little bean coorporates  do you have a date yet?
> 
> I wonder if they do them here in pa?
> We have an ultrasound school here in town and you can schedule a visit and let the students scan for free, its practice for them and a free scan for you. Everybody wins!
> I'm going to try and go in august

That would be so awesome. I scheduled it for July 26. :)


----------



## BlossomJ

Jess19 said:


> That sounds awesome! Good luck, I hope your little bean coorporates  do you have a date yet?
> 
> I wonder if they do them here in pa?
> We have an ultrasound school here in town and you can schedule a visit and let the students scan for free, its practice for them and a free scan for you. Everybody wins!
> I'm going to try and go in august

What a great idea! I don't think we we have this in the UK.


----------



## CharlieO

Scan in 2 hours! I am SO excited!!!


----------



## BlossomJ

CharlieO said:


> Scan in 2 hours! I am SO excited!!!

How exciting! Hope it all goes well! x


----------



## preg_pilot

Wow. I think it kinda sucks that you have to pay for scans.
All the basic maternal care here is free. Appointments, scans and blood tests.
Anything extra (3d scans, extra work requested by the mother) has to be paid though...


----------



## CharlieO

I am on cloud 9! everything was a-ok and bump was waving at us during the scan! I even got my gtt results and I am not diabetic, she said my results couldnt get more perfect. Bump was wiggling around all over the place, the scan tech had a hard time getting measurements. They put me forward by 3 days, so my due date is now the 19th of Jan. I AM SO HAPPY!!
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Snow Owl

January 19th here! Anyone around the same date interested in being bump buddies?

My date may change tomorrow as we have our 12 week scan! :D


----------



## Snow Owl

Hey CharlieO same date as me! Interested in being bump buddies?

xx


----------



## CharlieO

Snow Owl said:


> Hey CharlieO same date as me! Interested in being bump buddies?
> 
> xx

Sure! Add me in :)


----------



## YikesBaby

CharlieO said:


> I am on cloud 9! everything was a-ok and bump was waving at us during the scan! I even got my gtt results and I am not diabetic, she said my results couldnt get more perfect. Bump was wiggling around all over the place, the scan tech had a hard time getting measurements. They put me forward by 3 days, so my due date is now the 19th of Jan. I AM SO HAPPY!!

Great pic!!! :happydance:


----------



## BlossomJ

CharlieO said:


> I am on cloud 9! everything was a-ok and bump was waving at us during the scan! I even got my gtt results and I am not diabetic, she said my results couldnt get more perfect. Bump was wiggling around all over the place, the scan tech had a hard time getting measurements. They put me forward by 3 days, so my due date is now the 19th of Jan. I AM SO HAPPY!!

Yey! So happy for you!...and it really is a beautiful picture!


----------



## JessicaP

Hi can you add me to the list! I'm due 14 January 2013. We had our scan last week! After 3 years of trying after our miscarriage this baby has never been more wanted! X


----------



## Jess19

I'm almost there with you girls! My due date is Jan 17th


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... CharlieO, what a beautiful baby! Love the pic.

Yes, we have to pay for medical care here in the US. Our insurance covers most of it. They don't cover the private scan I'm having, as its elective.

I'll get another at 20 weeks thats 3D.


----------



## Snow Owl

My scan is todaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!

Scan Scan Scan Scan Scan Scan Scan Scan Scan !


----------



## New2Bumps

Hello ladies!

I had my scan yesterday and they confirmed my dates, so I'm 13 weeks today! So happy and relieved that baby is fine :) 
My due date is 15th Jan :) My son was due Jan 19th and he ended up being born on 23rd December so I'm not ruling out another December baby!!!

I don't know how to upload scan pic to here because I'm not posting on Facebook. 
Anyone have an idea of how I could upload a pic from my phone somewhere to get it here? :D


----------



## CharlieO

Snow Owl said:


> My scan is todaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!
> 
> Scan Scan Scan Scan Scan Scan Scan Scan Scan !

Good Luck! Post a pic when you get back!


----------



## BlossomJ

Good luck Snow Owl!

Sorry I'm not sure about the pic new2bumps.

Well I feel rubbish today! How are you girls doing. I'm sure by this point in my last pregnancy I felt great (guess I wasn't running around after a LO though). I just have nausea now, no vomiting & it's not all day anymore. But the exhaustion isn't letting up & my tummy is a bit upset/uncomfortable now with baby growing/starting to move up I guess.

Are you all starting to feel less tired?


----------



## CharlieO

BlossomJ said:


> Good luck Snow Owl!
> 
> Sorry I'm not sure about the pic new2bumps.
> 
> Well I feel rubbish today! How are you girls doing. I'm sure by this point in my last pregnancy I felt great (guess I wasn't running around after a LO though). I just have nausea now, no vomiting & it's not all day anymore. But the exhaustion isn't letting up & my tummy is a bit upset/uncomfortable now with baby growing/starting to move up I guess.
> 
> Are you all starting to feel less tired?

I'm starting to feel less tired; I dont need to go to bed at 9pm! I thought the nausea had gone, but kicked back in full force over the weekend. I guess every pregnancy really is different! :)


----------



## Snow Owl

New2bumps: You can post it on facebook but then set the privacy settings so that only you can see it. Then get the image link from the photo as normal and post here :)

I have loads of photos on facebook that no one can see but me!


----------



## BlossomJ

Booo to morning sickness! Hope it doesn't stay with you long CharlieO, I hate it! Mine isn't bad now so shpuldn't complain, but I miss enjoying food!

I think I may just be going to bed too late (10.30ish) but don't really get to see hubby if I go to bed early. Some nights I fall asleep on the sofa after dinner, but normally try & stay awake so we can spend some time together.


----------



## CharlieO

BlossomJ said:


> Booo to morning sickness! Hope it doesn't stay with you long CharlieO, I hate it! Mine isn't bad now so shpuldn't complain, but I miss enjoying food!
> 
> I think I may just be going to bed too late (10.30ish) but don't really get to see hubby if I go to bed early. Some nights I fall asleep on the sofa after dinner, but normally try & stay awake so we can spend some time together.

It comes and goes, it's worse when my stomach feel empty... I just had a bacon and egg bagutte - stuffed and happy me!


----------



## littlelotti1

I started feeling a lot better last week, as long as I stick to more flavorless foods, I feel just fine :). Now I'm starting to feel dizzy a lot though.


----------



## Tankmom23

Ive beej feeling a bit better since i hit 11wks. My acne is clearing up and i have more energy these days. My stomach is still a bit sensitive though and none of the healthy food i generally eat sounds appealing. Im not a big sugar fan but lately i cant get enough candy! Its hard to feel pregnant anymore since the symptoms subsided and im not really showing. Oh well! I get to do my health history class tomorrow with my midwife,then my second ultrasound on monday! So excited!

CharlieO love the pic! Beautiful!

You can also upload pics to tinypic.com and it will give you a url to paste into forums. Its the quickest and easiest way. Good luck!


----------



## Jess19

I've been a little more energetic lately! But I have had a few dissy spells here and there. The nausea has subsided, excpet if I have an empty tummy
I'm super excited to be able to stop taking the progesterone tomorrow! :happydance: yey for the 2nd trimester!


----------



## Leinzlove

I have not been feeling better. Actually worse, I think. The non stop morning sickness, trips to the loo and fatigue. Just so tired.

Glad to hear you lovely ladies are feeling better, though. :happydance:


----------



## DittyByrd

I'm feeling peach-y today! One more week left in the first tri!

Today I woke up WITHOUT nausea. I almost didn't know what to do but I decided to eat. :) Hope it lasts!


----------



## claz75

hello ladies :) im due 14th january 2013 with my third child i have two girls which are 15yrs (almost 16) and 12 yrs so big gap with this 1 but im sooo excited would love a baby boy :)
 



Attached Files:







428462_10151076126806605_509432679_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## littlelotti1

Kind of strange question, but I am having a very tiny bit of clearish white nipple discharge... Is that normal this early :/


----------



## Jess19

Def normal! Don't worry 
Actually starting in the 2nd trimester your :holly: start producing milk for the baby.....just incase you had an early delevery ( :hugs: hope you don't) just saying, its the bodys way of making sure everything will be ok


----------



## Tankmom23

Claz75 very nice ultrasound picture! Welcome!


----------



## BlossomJ

claz75 said:


> hello ladies :) im due 14th january 2013 with my third child i have two girls which are 15yrs (almost 16) and 12 yrs so big gap with this 1 but im sooo excited would love a baby boy :)

Lovely scan, congratulations! I don't think I could take a guess on gender, but hopefully you'll get a boy! I don't really mind, but we have a boy & one of each would be nice! I'm sure DS would enjoy a brother though! He's not quite 2, so not a huge gap.


----------



## BlossomJ

Leinzlove said:


> I have not been feeling better. Actually worse, I think. The non stop morning sickness, trips to the loo and fatigue. Just so tired.
> 
> Glad to hear you lovely ladies are feeling better, though. :happydance:

I'm with you this morning, not good at all! Sooo tired & sicky :(


----------



## JCh

I'm just wondering how many of you ladies are still taking prenatal vitamins? I've heard usually you stop taking them after the first tri, but not sure....


----------



## preg_pilot

I´m still taking mine.
They´re just as good as, or better than standard vitamins, that I would switch over to anyways.
My diet isn´t diverse enough for me to get all my vitamins from there.


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies, i am due jan 11th. Tested early (10 dpo) because we had been ttc, and the night before i was horribly nauseous after dinner and it felt like when i found out about my DD.


----------



## Tankmom23

I am still taking my prenatals,i was told to continue through BF! No yarm right? Ive never heard to stop taking them after the 1st trimester.

Went to my midwife yesterday for a group health background class and got an opportunityvto tour the birthing inn!Its amazing,im soo excited to possibly yave the opportunity to use it. It looked like a bnb with huge comfortable beds,huuuge birthing tubs, and access to tons of birthing "accessories" like birthing balls,chairs,and essential oils. They went over some of thier techniques and explained how they are prepared for any emergency that may occur..Anyone else delivering natural or in avsimilar place???


----------



## Tankmom23

Wow,i should not update on my phone. Thats horrible!!! Haha


----------



## La Mere

I am still taking my prenatals and will continue to take them through BF. 

tankmom23- i am planning a home birth. I had planned a water birth with my first, but exhausted myself and was non-emergency transfered to the.hospital... Where i still delivered naturally with no pain meds


----------



## preg_pilot

I am hoping for a home birth, in water using hypno birthing techniques and ending with a lotus.
I will ask at the end of the month, but I probably won´t be able to either homebirth, or lotusbirth, as I´m rhesus negative and OH is rhesus positive...
We shall have to see.


----------



## darkstar

claz75 said:


> hello ladies :) im due 14th january 2013 with my third child i have two girls which are 15yrs (almost 16) and 12 yrs so big gap with this 1 but im sooo excited would love a baby boy :)

Wow I am due same day as you, I have an almost 15 girl and 12 year old son. Similar!


----------



## La Mere

preg_pilot said:


> I am hoping for a home birth, in water using hypno birthing techniques and ending with a lotus.
> I will ask at the end of the month, but I probably won´t be able to either homebirth, or lotusbirth, as I´m rhesus negative and OH is rhesus positive...
> We shall have to see.

Hmm, as far as I know both DH and I are RH+... but I can't remember for sure. :blush: I'm so bad at remembering that kinda stuff.


----------



## butterworth

have my first u/s next week so excited and a little nervous.
as for the prenatal vits my ob never told me to stop taking them so I'll have to ask the next time I see her.
I planned on giving birth at the hospital but I want an all natural birth with no meds. I have scoliosis so would never be able to get an epidural anyway. my hips are a mess from my scoliosis so I might have to have a c-section which I don't want and not sure how cuz i thought you are givin an epidural with that so would they have to put me out?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, so exciting butterworth! Yay for Ultrasound... :happydance:

I'm still taking prenatals and I will continue the whole pregnancy.


----------



## preg_pilot

La Mere said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping for a home birth, in water using hypno birthing techniques and ending with a lotus.
> I will ask at the end of the month, but I probably won´t be able to either homebirth, or lotusbirth, as I´m rhesus negative and OH is rhesus positive...
> We shall have to see.
> 
> Hmm, as far as I know both DH and I are RH+... but I can't remember for sure. :blush: I'm so bad at remembering that kinda stuff.Click to expand...

It´s only a problem if the mother is Rhesus Negative :)



butterworth said:


> have my first u/s next week so excited and a little nervous.
> as for the prenatal vits my ob never told me to stop taking them so I'll have to ask the next time I see her.
> I planned on giving birth at the hospital but I want an all natural birth with no meds. I have scoliosis so would never be able to get an epidural anyway. my hips are a mess from my scoliosis so I might have to have a c-section which I don't want and not sure how cuz i thought you are givin an epidural with that so would they have to put me out?

Yea, if you can´t get an epidural, I´m pretty sure you will need general anasthesia...
I wonder if I can even get one (not that I want one), as I have a tattoo on my lower back? Quite large too.


----------



## La Mere

preg_pilot said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping for a home birth, in water using hypno birthing techniques and ending with a lotus.
> I will ask at the end of the month, but I probably won´t be able to either homebirth, or lotusbirth, as I´m rhesus negative and OH is rhesus positive...
> We shall have to see.
> 
> Hmm, as far as I know both DH and I are RH+... but I can't remember for sure. :blush: I'm so bad at remembering that kinda stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> It´s only a problem if the mother is Rhesus Negative :)Click to expand...

:blush: oh... Okay feel kinda silly now lol


----------



## butterworth

preg_pilot said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping for a home birth, in water using hypno birthing techniques and ending with a lotus.
> I will ask at the end of the month, but I probably won´t be able to either homebirth, or lotusbirth, as I´m rhesus negative and OH is rhesus positive...
> We shall have to see.
> 
> Hmm, as far as I know both DH and I are RH+... but I can't remember for sure. :blush: I'm so bad at remembering that kinda stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> It´s only a problem if the mother is Rhesus Negative :)
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> have my first u/s next week so excited and a little nervous.
> as for the prenatal vits my ob never told me to stop taking them so I'll have to ask the next time I see her.
> I planned on giving birth at the hospital but I want an all natural birth with no meds. I have scoliosis so would never be able to get an epidural anyway. my hips are a mess from my scoliosis so I might have to have a c-section which I don't want and not sure how cuz i thought you are givin an epidural with that so would they have to put me out?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, if you can´t get an epidural, I´m pretty sure you will need general anasthesia...
> I wonder if I can even get one (not that I want one), as I have a tattoo on my lower back? Quite large too.Click to expand...

If I could have one I still wouldn't want an epidural. I want to give birth the old fashion way no drugs. If I didn't have scoliosis I would have wanted to have my babies at home (I hate the hospital) but for babies safety and mine the ob told me it was best to have my first at least in the hospital just incase.


----------



## butterworth

Leinzlove said:


> Yay, so exciting butterworth! Yay for Ultrasound... :happydance:
> 
> I'm still taking prenatals and I will continue the whole pregnancy.

I know I can't wait it feels like forever ago when I made that appointment. 6 more days to go :happydance:


----------



## Tankmom23

butterworth, be careful with that.. In hospitals they try more than anything to force the epidural and pit on you. When i had my first daughter they bugged me every 5 min about getting one even though i stated in my birth plan that i did not want to be asked.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls! How is everyone? 
Funny how your talking about birth plans because I was just thinking about mine lol weird
with my DS I had to have a C section, after almost 16 hours of labor. In the end I guess I'm just not made for child birth :-( my hips can't fit a baby thru. 
So when I talked to my dr about this pregnancy he said I'm going to more than likely have another C section, which I don't mind. But my dr keeps pushing for a scheduled C section and I don't want to know when I'm going to give birth, I don't think its right to pick my childs birthday. So at the moment I'm in search for a new dr. I have an appointment with my dr and a new one next week. I'm going to make a decision soon. 

Its so nice to hear everyones stories and advice. 
Id love to have a natural or at home birth !


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I had a natural birth with my son with out pain meds and didn't have them pushed on me at all :) I am hoping for the same this time around


----------



## Leinzlove

I also had a natural birth, well except for it was an induction for HBP. It definitley can be done with a epidural.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls have you picked names yet? We have we have picked Sienna-Rose for a girl and Mason Bentley for a boy :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Those are lovely names! :)

Jason Wyatt for a boy.

Bella Marie or Priya Marie (pronounced Pree ah) for a girl.


----------



## preg_pilot

La Mere said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping for a home birth, in water using hypno birthing techniques and ending with a lotus.
> I will ask at the end of the month, but I probably won´t be able to either homebirth, or lotusbirth, as I´m rhesus negative and OH is rhesus positive...
> We shall have to see.
> 
> Hmm, as far as I know both DH and I are RH+... but I can't remember for sure. :blush: I'm so bad at remembering that kinda stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> It´s only a problem if the mother is Rhesus Negative :)Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: oh... Okay feel kinda silly now lolClick to expand...

Nah, you really shouldn´t. This is awesomely complex. Most people just let the doctor/midwife worry about this for them. I´m just inherently curious ;)



butterworth said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping for a home birth, in water using hypno birthing techniques and ending with a lotus.
> I will ask at the end of the month, but I probably won´t be able to either homebirth, or lotusbirth, as I´m rhesus negative and OH is rhesus positive...
> We shall have to see.
> 
> Hmm, as far as I know both DH and I are RH+... but I can't remember for sure. :blush: I'm so bad at remembering that kinda stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> It´s only a problem if the mother is Rhesus Negative :)
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> have my first u/s next week so excited and a little nervous.
> as for the prenatal vits my ob never told me to stop taking them so I'll have to ask the next time I see her.
> I planned on giving birth at the hospital but I want an all natural birth with no meds. I have scoliosis so would never be able to get an epidural anyway. my hips are a mess from my scoliosis so I might have to have a c-section which I don't want and not sure how cuz i thought you are givin an epidural with that so would they have to put me out?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, if you can´t get an epidural, I´m pretty sure you will need general anasthesia...
> I wonder if I can even get one (not that I want one), as I have a tattoo on my lower back? Quite large too.Click to expand...
> 
> If I could have one I still wouldn't want an epidural. I want to give birth the old fashion way no drugs. If I didn't have scoliosis I would have wanted to have my babies at home (I hate the hospital) but for babies safety and mine the ob told me it was best to have my first at least in the hospital just incase.Click to expand...

Yea. I´m also going to deliver naturally, but it would be nice to know, if the need arises that it´s possible for me.
My country is different in a huge way to USA... here the emphasis is on "natural" births, where the woman has her choices respected, and is only asked for something different than her birth plan, if something is very wrong (heartbeat slowing, pregnancy poisoning and various other reasons).

Oh, and as for our baby names, you probably won´t be able to pronounce them..
For a girl we´re considering: Ásrún Huld, Sóley Lilja and Þórborg Embla (I´m trying to talk him out of this one, as it´s old and inconventional, and bound to bring out some serious teasing).
For a boy, we just have one: Þorgeir Ezra.


----------



## mummy2be_x

Hello girls :D 

Im due 23rd January 2013 

X


----------



## preg_pilot

mummy2be_x said:


> Hello girls :D
> 
> Im due 23rd January 2013
> 
> X

Welcome, and congratulations :)


----------



## butterworth

congrats to any new mommies on here

the baby name part is the hardest thing for me I like the name Joshua but I'm not sure if I'll stick with that as a boy name and I haven't thought of a girl name yet cuz for some reason all I think about is that I'm having a boy. thats all I dream about boys my df thinks we are having a girl but I guess we'll find out in sept. how about you ladies any "feelings" on what you are having?


----------



## Tankmom23

So far we have talked about lucille or nora for a girl and kier or oscar for a boy. Kier being a family name.

I feel boy... But its a toss up between wll my friends. My husband says girl.


----------



## Jess19

I'm thinking girl, I have ever since my bfp

We've talked about names, we have a list of boys names and we only like one girl name
Boys names are: 
Dylan
Xavier
Lucas
Jacob
Samuel

Girl name:
Charlotte ( charlie for short )


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm thinking boy! I will find out in 12 days! Eeeek!


----------



## preg_pilot

Leinzlove said:


> I'm thinking boy! I will find out in 12 days! Eeeek!

At just over 14 weeks?
How is that possible?
I was told it wasn´t possible until at about 20 weeks...


----------



## Jess19

16 weeks is a good time to tell and be sure about it


----------



## preg_pilot

Jess19 said:


> 16 weeks is a good time to tell and be sure about it

Wow, you guys must have better equipment to see over there :)


----------



## Jess19

I think it all depends on the facility you go to. Some places here are great and others are crap


----------



## Tankmom23

I don't get to find out till 20wks,just because that's when they schedule the next ultrasound. :(


----------



## La Mere

We're not gonna find out. We didn't find out with our DD. :haha: of course i've been doing my own prenatal care so its kinda hard for me to find out... But even if i had a doc/midwife we still wouldn't find out.


----------



## 20something

before i got pregnant, i could only ever think of girl names that i liked, therefore hoped i would have a girl. since becoming pregnant however, i have only though about having a boy - therefore i think i'm having a boy. also, when my mum saw the 12wk scan pic the first thing she said was 'i think its a boy!'

the only boy name i like (which mum and DH detest) is:
Grayson Archer

girl names:
Isla
Savannah
(i also like Charlotte, Scarlett and Isabelle, but DH doesnt like these - he can be such pain in the butt sometimes....)


----------



## JCh

preg_pilot said:


> At just over 14 weeks?
> How is that possible?
> I was told it wasn´t possible until at about 20 weeks...

Some places won't tell you before 20 weeks because it is not AS reliable AND due to people who will terminate due to gender - typically those who have a bias due to their culture. I'm in Canada and we aren't allowed to find out before 20 weeks, regardless of your race/ cultural background/ religious beliefs.


----------



## preg_pilot

JCh said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> At just over 14 weeks?
> How is that possible?
> I was told it wasn´t possible until at about 20 weeks...
> 
> Some places won't tell you before 20 weeks because it is not AS reliable AND due to people who will terminate due to gender - typically those who have a bias due to their culture. I'm in Canada and we aren't allowed to find out before 20 weeks, regardless of your race/ cultural background/ religious beliefs.Click to expand...

Ah. Ok.
Here the most probable case is that we get one U/S at 12 weeks, and the next one at 20 weeks.
That´s probably why we don´t get to know earlier.


----------



## Leinzlove

preg_pilot said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking boy! I will find out in 12 days! Eeeek!
> 
> At just over 14 weeks?
> How is that possible?
> I was told it wasn´t possible until at about 20 weeks...Click to expand...

I'm paying for a private scan. They are the only place around here that will determine gender prior to 18 weeks. It's 94% accurate from 13 weeks, and 98% accurate from 14 weeks.

Here is the link of where I'm going... I'm just doing the $79 package. I'll have a 3D scan at 20 weeks.

https://www.ultrasonacolumbus.com/packprice.htm


----------



## gemmy123

heyyyyyyy ladies sorry not been on here been on baby n bump fb group a lot easier to use lol so sickness gone (fingers crossed) been given hormone medication anyone else had them????? x


----------



## Tankmom23

Heard baby's hb yesterday,amazing!! Haven't gained a lb yet!!guess the gym is really paying off.


----------



## Cailidgh

I can't believe i had my 13 week scan last monday! When i can figure out how too i'll put up a pic of it! 

Gender telling is so weird, in Colchester (where i had my first) they wont tell you unless you pay £80 and signa disclaimer in case tehy get it wrong. Here in norfolk they'll tell you for free but im umming and ahhhing about whether I want to know.

I didnt wantt o with Lily, but this is a different kettle of fish.. do i save her old princess dresses or pass them on? I know if it's a boy there's going to be a whole load of hassle from sproggy's father, as he doesnt care much if its a girl, but if its a boy he want it more... nothing i can do about that though through knowing... 
I would like to tell Lily she's having a baby bro or sis, but either way... its a dilemma :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Leinzlove said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking boy! I will find out in 12 days! Eeeek!
> 
> At just over 14 weeks?
> How is that possible?
> I was told it wasn´t possible until at about 20 weeks...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm paying for a private scan. They are the only place around here that will determine gender prior to 18 weeks. It's 94% accurate from 13 weeks, and 98% accurate from 14 weeks.
> 
> Here is the link of where I'm going... I'm just doing the $79 package. I'll have a 3D scan at 20 weeks.
> 
> https://www.ultrasonacolumbus.com/packprice.htmClick to expand...

Nice. That is so cool that you can know so early :)
I hope you get what you want (or either if you didn´t have a preference).


----------



## DittyByrd

I made it to the second trimester! I'm a lemon today. I am so excited and nervous. :)


----------



## BlossomJ

20something said:


> before i got pregnant, i could only ever think of girl names that i liked, therefore hoped i would have a girl. since becoming pregnant however, i have only though about having a boy - therefore i think i'm having a boy. also, when my mum saw the 12wk scan pic the first thing she said was 'i think its a boy!'
> 
> the only boy name i like (which mum and DH detest) is:
> Grayson Archer
> 
> girl names:
> Isla
> Savannah
> (i also like Charlotte, Scarlett and Isabelle, but DH doesnt like these - he can be such pain in the butt sometimes....)

I love love love Grayson Archer!


----------



## BlossomJ

I have my NT scan tomorrow girls. Wish me luck, I'm very nervous! (though had a scan at 11 weeks & all ok so not quite a complete wreck!)


----------



## DittyByrd

We've got our baby girl name chosen: Violet Mae. 

The boy name is so much more difficult. Here are my current choices:
Ethan Andrew
Rowan/Roman Andrew
Beckett Andrew

DH likes Cyrus. I hate it.

Any opinions?


----------



## BlossomJ

DittyByrd said:


> We've got our baby girl name chosen: Violet Mae.
> 
> The boy name is so much more difficult. Here are my current choices:
> Ethan Andrew
> Rowan/Roman Andrew
> Beckett Andrew
> 
> DH likes Cyrus. I hate it.
> 
> Any opinions?

Violet is very pretty! I like Ethan Andrew too, but not too sure on the others x


----------



## Rota

Well we had our scan yesterday and it would appear that our dates were wrong. We thought we were 12 weeks along but we are 8+5 yet i know that my last period was april 21st.


So im now due end of feb '13 so im gonna need to be removed from the list of january jellybeans.


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Had my 12 week scan today and my date is now moved forward by 2 days to 28th Jan.

Here's my pic:

Anyone have any thoughts on boy or girl?


https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m617/easterwedding2011/BB/12weeks2.jpg


----------



## La Mere

DittyByrd said:


> We've got our baby girl name chosen: Violet Mae.
> 
> The boy name is so much more difficult. Here are my current choices:
> Ethan Andrew
> Rowan/Roman Andrew
> Beckett Andrew
> 
> DH likes Cyrus. I hate it.
> 
> Any opinions?

I love Violet! And I really like Rowan Andrew


----------



## Jess19

Love violet and ethan!


----------



## YikesBaby

LuckyFlutter said:


> Had my 12 week scan today and my date is now moved forward by 2 days to 28th Jan.
> 
> Here's my pic:
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on boy or girl?
> 
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m617/easterwedding2011/BB/12weeks2.jpg

My guess is girl!


----------



## BlossomJ

LuckyFlutter said:


> Had my 12 week scan today and my date is now moved forward by 2 days to 28th Jan.
> 
> Here's my pic:
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on boy or girl?
> 
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m617/easterwedding2011/BB/12weeks2.jpg

I think girl too!

I just had my scan today & I have been put back a couple of days & am also now due on 28th Jan!

I've lost a couple of lbs & my BMI is now too low, so I need to get eating! x


----------



## YikesBaby

Wow - I wish that was my problem BlossomJ! I think I found all the lbs you lost. :)


----------



## BlossomJ

YikesBaby said:


> Wow - I wish that was my problem BlossomJ! I think I found all the lbs you lost. :)

LOL Give them back! :)

I put on nearly 3 stone last pregnancy, so I'm sure I'll gain it quickly. Have just felt the morning sickness more this time!


----------



## preg_pilot

Forgot to post my U/S pictures.
So here we go.
These dated me at 12 weeks 2 days as of last monday.



So funny though, if you look at the picture in the middle, the little "shadow" above the body of the baby is the baby´s hand waving at us, before turning around and showing us it´s back :)


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Oohh that's nice we have the same date! 

Everyone is saying girl so far including all those nonsense predictions. I don't really mind either way but it would be handy if it is actually a girl as I am struggling to think of a boy's name I like!




BlossomJ said:


> LuckyFlutter said:
> 
> 
> Had my 12 week scan today and my date is now moved forward by 2 days to 28th Jan.
> 
> Here's my pic:
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on boy or girl?
> 
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m617/easterwedding2011/BB/12weeks2.jpg
> 
> I think girl too!
> 
> I just had my scan today & I have been put back a couple of days & am also now due on 28th Jan!
> 
> I've lost a couple of lbs & my BMI is now too low, so I need to get eating! xClick to expand...


----------



## Cailidgh

YikesBaby said:


> LuckyFlutter said:
> 
> 
> Had my 12 week scan today and my date is now moved forward by 2 days to 28th Jan.
> 
> Here's my pic:
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on boy or girl?
> 
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m617/easterwedding2011/BB/12weeks2.jpg
> 
> My guess is girl!Click to expand...

girly girly girl!


----------



## Cailidgh

oh that reminds me, my due date is now 13th of jan not 12th (it was me that guesstimated 12th and the docs that guesstimated 16th unti the scan.. i feel pretty smug that i was closer!)


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies I have thread for January ladies also in the second tri when you come over to join us :)


----------



## mother of two

i am due jan 24th and excited if this morning sickness ever subsides. im already three months. geesh


----------



## preg_pilot

mother of two said:



> i am due jan 24th and excited if this morning sickness ever subsides. im already three months. geesh

I´m due on the 26th, and I would love to get rid of mine. I´ve graduated from queasy to full scale hurling. Hope that stops soon.
I hope I don´t turn out like my mom, she hurled for the entire pregnancy, lost a lot of weight too...


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, I still also have the MS. Was hoping it'd be gone by now.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: hope you girls feel better


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hope you girls start to feel better soon :) my biggest problem is I'm so tired all the time my house looks like a bomb hit it because I can't bring my self to do all the house work so it is just getting worse :( I am going to put on some music and. Lean it up this afternoon I hope I can get more then a little. It done I Ned to its so bad could use a house work fairy :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Same here girl, with the fatigue. I keep thinking... shouldn't this have eased up by now.


----------



## YikesBaby

It's coming ladies!! Mine is starting to ease off (I think!!) 

I feel great in the morning, but by lunchtime I am wiped again. 

Anyone else feel their nesting instincts kicking in too?? I am tidying, cleaning and purgining junk like mad. I love it! :)


----------



## Jess19

Me! Iv been cleaning out closets, drawers and anywhere else I can find junk to organize lol


----------



## babylgk

I am new here to babyandbump....wanted to say hi!
I am also due in January....25th and Feeling awful ..all day sickness.
This is a pic of my 12 week + 4 day u/s..
any nub guesses?
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## YikesBaby

I guess girl!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

babylgk said:


> I am new here to babyandbump....wanted to say hi!
> I am also due in January....25th and Feeling awful ..all day sickness.
> This is a pic of my 12 week + 4 day u/s..
> any nub guesses?

Welcome!

Yours looks a lot like mine, with little arm in the air and a similar skull.

I think girl too as I thought mine seems very girly.


----------



## babylgk

Thanks for the guesses....
anyone else?


----------



## JCh

I think girl too


----------



## EverythingXd

babylgk said:


> Thanks for the guesses....
> anyone else?

I think :pink: too.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry I kept you all waiting. It's been a long day! 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/fffds.jpg


----------



## CharlieO

Leinzlove said:


> I'm sorry I kept you all waiting. It's been a long day!
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/fffds.jpg

CONGRATS!!!! YAY TEAM :pink:


----------



## babylgk

CharlieO said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I kept you all waiting. It's been a long day!
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/fffds.jpg
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! YAY TEAM :pink:Click to expand...

I second that! Congrats !


----------



## littlelotti1

What a darling girl!! Dh and I just got back from a nice babymoon cruise in the Baltic sea :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Well. I guess I forgotto post it here, but my new due date is the 26th of january. 
I have my first scan pictures, but they're on the other computer. I'll put them in here when I have the chance. 

I noticed my name in the first post is red?


----------



## Jess19

Congrats leinzlove!!! What wonderful news!!!
Do you have any names picked out?


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! So far Bella Dawn we think. But still looking. :) How are you doing hun?


----------



## littlelotti1

We still have to wait a month to find the gender! My poor husband is trying to guess from my belly bump (or lack there of) and my food cravings, I think girl because I have only sisters and my mom had only sisters.


----------



## Lisa84

We arent finding out but everytime we have a scan DH comes away with his prediction based on what he 'thinks' he has seen. Trying to tell him that its too early to see anything seems to be falling on deaf ears lol xx


----------



## littlelotti1

Haha, yeah our husbands sound similar! What cute twins!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Has anyone felt movement yet? I haven't yet but hope I do soon


----------



## Lisa84

I have felt movement this past week. At first i was dubious as to whether it was movement but ive felt it loads sibce the first time so i definately think its the twins xxx


----------



## Jess19

I have! Just acouple times though. It was neat, I can't wait till its an every day thing!


----------



## Jess19

My sis in law had twins back in april, and she felt movement early (well earlier than most because there's two of them) 
Do you know what your having? She found out at 14 weeks!


----------



## La Mere

I started feeling movement at about 14-15 weeks!


----------



## DittyByrd

Fairly sure I had some tapping last night while I laid real still on the sofa. It was a peculiar feeling but I look forward to more! Told DH today and he immediately put his hand on my belly. It was cute but I explained he wouldn't feel it yet.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've felt movements. Far and few at this point though.


----------



## Lisa84

Jess19 said:


> My sis in law had twins back in april, and she felt movement early (well earlier than most because there's two of them)
> Do you know what your having? She found out at 14 weeks!

No we dont and we are staying team yellow too :) xx


----------



## Jess19

Oh wow that's exciting, double the surprise!


----------



## Tankmom23

Heres my 14 week ultrasound! I got it almost two weeks ago, but just got my computer fixed. They are 80% positive its a boy! But i find out for sure on the 27th! I think ive felt some movements, but not 100% sure. I pressed on my tummy the other day and felt like i felt a movement from the outside even! But i think its way to early for that , but with my first pregnancy i felt movement from the outside at 16 weeks so maybe!
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## YikesBaby

I felt LO on Monday for the first time... and it was so pronounced I could feel it on the outside. Unfortunately, I've not felt it since... and I am sooo anxious. :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Movement started about 10 days ago for me.
First it felt like bubbles, 2 days later, again, 2 days later again.
Then every day, until 2 days ago, when the LO kicked up a storm.
Was a bit calmer yesterday. Still waiting to feel something today (it´s only half past 10am).


----------



## MrsHopeful

I can't wait to feel movements


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful Scan pic TankMom! :happydance: Congratulations Ladies on feeling movements and being in the 2nd trimester! Woo-hoo!


----------



## littlelotti1

I am so excited to feel movement! I know for first pregnancies it can take awhile though.


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: how has everyone been? 
I just wanted to post a quick update  we had our gender scan yesterday and were proud to say were team :pink: she was kicking up a storm during the US and itwas adorable, she had her little legs crossed like a little girl  
Iv been feeling her kicking SO much lately now, even when I'm standing and doing stuff 
Here's a pic we got yesterday 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/291D1271-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations on being team :pink: :) xxx


----------



## Tankmom23

since i posted that i have felt tons of movement! I can feel it from the outside very pronounced. Mostly in the morning and evening. 9 Days till i find out what team im rooting for!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Jess on team :pink:! :)


----------



## preg_pilot

My first bump picture at 17 weeks 1 day...
I look kinda bloated though...


----------



## Leinzlove

Looks like a lovely bump to me. :wohoo:


----------



## Jess19

:thumbup: great pic


----------



## Jess19

Here's my bump pic @ 18 weeks 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D638873A-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Leinzlove

Lovin the bump Jess. :wohoo:

Here is mine but taken 2 weeks ago. I need to get on another bump pic.

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5503.jpg


----------



## Jess19

Super cute belly  
Are you feeling baby yet?


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks! Yes, have you, hun? I've been feeling Zoela for awhile. It started mainly at night when I layed down to bed. Then it progressed to after meals and at night. Now its still occassional. But, I can't help myself from getting in the shower placing bump under flow and feeling her do sommersalts. :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I've felt her too, mostly at night. But now it's random, like after I eat too and standing at the sink doing dishes. 
I'm going to have to try that shower thing!


----------



## Leinzlove

Please do and let me know! :) It's where Zoela has her biggest movements yet. :) I love it!


----------



## preg_pilot

Loving your bump pics guys :)

I started feeling my little bean over 2 weeks ago...
Most people tell me that shouldn´t be possible, especially since this is my first child.
I don´t think I´m imagining this though.
It feels so distinctly different from normal sensations in my stomach region.


----------



## Leinzlove

Preg: It's definitley possible. I felt my first at 14 weeks. With her it was really evident after drinking juice. :)


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: how is everyone? 
Update: I just saw baby move! Its was so awesome! 
She was kicking up a storm, so I decided to lift my shirt and look at my belly and after a few seconds you could see my belly move when she kicked!! 
I'm over the moon right now!! I can't wait for DH to see now!


----------



## JCh

preg_pilot said:


> Loving your bump pics guys :)
> 
> I started feeling my little bean over 2 weeks ago...
> Most people tell me that shouldn´t be possible, especially since this is my first child.
> I don´t think I´m imagining this though.
> It feels so distinctly different from normal sensations in my stomach region.

I was feeling slight movements around that time but yes, people usually don't notice because they are busy or don't listen to their bodies....
I am feeling quite a bit more now :)


----------



## littlelotti1

I think I felt movement but it was right where my hair line is. Is that around where I should feel kicking?


----------



## Lady_Venom

you can add me to Jan babies! January 20th :D not sure the sex yet


----------



## Jess19

Littlelotti that sounds about right! :happydance:


----------



## littlelotti1

Oh yay!!! I am so excited :)


----------



## Jess19

The big kicks should be coming soon and there will be no question its baby moving lol


----------



## JCh

It's a BOY!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

yey!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jess19

Found this article and it was a neat one to share  

https://m.npr.org/story/139033757?u...-palate-and-food-memories-shaped-before-birth


----------



## Tankmom23

Team :blue: as well~!


----------



## littlelotti1

We should find out if baby is a boy or girl to tomorrow! I am sooo excited :D


----------



## Jess19

Oh how exciting littlelotti! Do have a feeling as to what it might be? 
Can't wait to see if your team pink or blue!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations on team :blue: Jch & TankMom! :wohoo:

littlelotti: How exciting! I can't wait for your update. :)

AFM: Went to my 20w scan and Zoela wouldn't cooperate to confirm :pink:!


----------



## katy88

hi all im due jan 29th 2013. im 18 weeks and 2 days :)


----------



## Jess19

:hi: katty88 welcome
Do you know what your having yet??


----------



## Jess19

Leinzlove how many weeks were you when they said :pink: at your last scan?


----------



## katy88

Jess19 said:


> :hi: katty88 welcome
> Do you know what your having yet??

:hi: no i dont no yet i get my scan on the 17th il be 20+6 i think.. i don't no how to upload a picture of my scan on this from my 12 week scan . xx


----------



## Jess19

If you have photo bucket or snap bucket (for smart phones) its super easy to upload pics
The smart phone app is free!


----------



## katy88

Jess19 said:


> If you have photo bucket or snap bucket (for smart phones) its super easy to upload pics
> The smart phone app is free!

im on my laptop x


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess: I was 14+4. We paid for an early private scan. The tech did spend 10 minutes looking between Zoela's legs... I also had to get up and roll around a bit, as she also had her legs tucked then.

Yesterday: At my 20w Scan she was sitting breech indian style and she wouldn't change her position. The tech also couldn't get her to cooperate with showing her kidneys or brain structures. So, I'll be rescheduling another scan at my OB appt. on Tuesday. It'll probably be 23w. 

Here's how she was sitting.

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_6028.jpg


----------



## littlelotti1

I have no idea, so many people have a feeling but I dont know! I did dream my doctor said it was a girl, so maybe that is a sign! My husband wants a boy and my dad too (since I only have sisters) but I will be so happy with whichever :)


----------



## katy88

hi im 18 weeks 3 days and im not sure i felt the baby move.. you would think i would no by now what they 1st feel like as this is my 4th. i just wondering is it because i haven't lost much baby weight from my last baby she is 6 months old.. i still had 1 and a half stone to lose after having her to get down to my weight before but i fell pregnant when she was 2months old..i hear babys heart beat as i got one of the things here to do so...sorry for long post.... x


----------



## Jess19

Leinzlove,Oh I hope Zoela corporates at your next scan! 
Did the tech seem pretty sure you were team :pink: at your private scan? 14 weeks is still a little early but not too early 

Littlelotti they say dreams are a window into our future so maybe your little bean is a girl! 
Cant wait to see if your dream was correct! 

Katy88 wow congrats I dint realize this was your 4th!
How old are all your others and what do you have? Are you hoping for team :pink: or team :blue:??
I'm sure you will start to feel movement very soon!


----------



## littlelotti1

Our silly baby was in the wrong position, so we don't know and the doctor says that at our fine diagnostic in a week and a half we still might not find out, since the baby seems to like that position. The good news is that the baby is healthy and moving around and the feet are right where I keep feeling kicking, yay!


----------



## JCh

Drink orange juice and baby will be much more active... also I've heard doing a little jumping (gently) will help move them too....


----------



## littlelotti1

Good advice and I love orange juice! I will let you know in in ten days if it works :)


----------



## katy88

hi jess19 i have 3 little girls age 7 5 and 6months :) i dont mind what we have as long as baby is healthy a girl be nice as i have all girls stuff and a boy be nice as it be my 1st and only boy and be the 1st boy in my other halfs family in 25 years he was last boy :D so it be nice either way.... none of my family no yet hehe as so close to my other one im scared to tell them.. about dreams iv dreamt this one is a little girl aswell i cant remember what i dreamt with my others i think the 6 months old i dreamed about both sexes :D xxx


----------



## littlelotti1

My husband could actually see kicking last night! Yay happy :)


----------



## preg_pilot

littlelotti1 said:


> My husband could actually see kicking last night! Yay happy :)

Wow, nice :)
I hope my OH can see our LO kicking away on the 20th (and the week after that).
Nothing can be felt from the outside yet.


----------



## La Mere

Hi, Ladies! So exciting hearing about all your movements and being able to see them!! I've been feeling my LO for quite a few weeks, hubby can feel the movements sometimes, but we haven't seen any movements on the outside yet!


This is me at 19 wks
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-08-19190114-1.jpg

These are from today at 21+3 wks
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-03094749-1.jpg
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/Rayvens_Mama/2012-09-03094718-1.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Ladies for movements. :) Loving the bump Lamere! :)


----------



## mummy2be_x

I'm due 23rd January 2013 with a baby boy :)


----------



## preg_pilot

mummy2be_x said:


> I'm due 23rd January 2013 with a baby boy :)

Congratulations :D


----------



## littlelotti1

Congrats mummy2be, that is my due date too!


----------



## Jess19

20 week bump  
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/344CB562-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## littlelotti1

Ultrasound tomorrow! Wish us luck, we may find out if this baby is a boy or girl!


----------



## littlelotti1

Baby is a girl! We are going to name her Emilia Marie! :pink:

Also, we have bad news. The left side of my placenta has a notching. This means baby may not be getting what she needs from the placenta. I have to go back in six weeks or so to see and the doctor says it can get better on its own, but I may have to give birth early to keep the baby safe. It makes my risk for pre eclampsia higher and increases the chance that Emilia may be born small.

I have been crying all morning :/ it took us awhile to get pregnant and I'm in Germany with out my parents or sisters or friends. I think I just need a hug.


----------



## katy88

littlelotti1 said:


> Baby is a girl! We are going to name her Emilia Marie! :pink:
> 
> Also, we have bad news. The left side of my placenta has a notching. This means baby may not be getting what she needs from the placenta. I have to go back in six weeks or so to see and the doctor says it can get better on its own, but I may have to give birth early to keep the baby safe. It makes my risk for pre eclampsia higher and increases the chance that Emilia may be born small.
> 
> I have been crying all morning :/ it took us awhile to get pregnant and I'm in Germany with out my parents or sisters or friends. I think I just need a hug.

 aw big congrats on the baby girl hun and sending :hugs: for you and baby x


----------



## Jess19

Congrats on your pink bundle of joy! :hugs: hope everything is going to be alright for the both of you :hugs: us BnB girls will always be here if you need to talk, vent or have any questions


----------



## littlelotti1

You ladies help keep me positive! :)


----------



## JCh

Congrats on ur pink bundle!
So sorry to hear there are complications that may cause some issues.
I just wanted to let u know that chances are baby will be ok. My niece was a low birth weight baby (3lbs 15 oz - full term) since her mom had a cyst in her abdomin that was depleting resources. They had been told LOTS of worst case scenarios that the baby would be downs or that she would have serious complications. She was born full term at 38 weeks and was sent to the NICU where she stayed for 2 weeks hooked up and constantly monitored. She is PERFECT now and 16 months - she has no long term effects and is already beating other children in milestones of the same age! Bad results don't always mean worst case as the doctors will tell you. Good luck, praying that it all works out well for u! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on your pink bundle! :hugs: Sorry to hear about the complications!!! :hugs: Sending prayers for you and your baby girl!!


----------



## YikesBaby

littlelotti1 said:


> Baby is a girl! We are going to name her Emilia Marie! :pink:
> 
> Also, we have bad news. The left side of my placenta has a notching. This means baby may not be getting what she needs from the placenta. I have to go back in six weeks or so to see and the doctor says it can get better on its own, but I may have to give birth early to keep the baby safe. It makes my risk for pre eclampsia higher and increases the chance that Emilia may be born small.
> 
> I have been crying all morning :/ it took us awhile to get pregnant and I'm in Germany with out my parents or sisters or friends. I think I just need a hug.

Congrats on Miss Emilia! (One of my fave names BTW!!! Great choice!)

Good news is that they caught your complications early and can give you the support and treatment you need throughout your pregnancy. :thumbup: Try not to worry, keep your chin up and remember that we're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the name lillottie! Try not to worry to much! I'm sure all will end up okay. :hugs:


----------



## littlelotti1

You ladies are fantastic at cheering me up! Jch, that sounds very similar to what could happen and I am so relieved to hear everything turned out well! At this point I am feeling a lot more positive and even if the notching stay, I am sure little Emilia is a fighter :)


----------



## JCh

So glad I could give u something similar/ positive to relate to. 

Honestly, it's very scary BUT technology is AMAZING now and they can do SO much to help ur little Emilia :)


----------



## katy88

got my gender scan in the morning :) xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Katy: Can't wait for your gender update? Do you think you might already know what you are having? :)


----------



## katy88

Leinzlove said:


> Katy: Can't wait for your gender update? Do you think you might already know what you are having? :)

 hi i had a feeling and everyone guessed on the nub that IM HAVING A BOY :) my girls are so happy they are having a brother :) i asked my 5 year old this morning what does she think im having and she was like boy i dont want a girl as there is to many girls now mummy lol bless her x


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwwwwweeee... Team :blue: it could definitley be! :)


----------



## katy88

Leinzlove said:


> Awwwwwweeee... Team :blue: it could definitley be! :)

:) so glad we got are 3 girls and baby boy on the way i couldnt believe it when the scanner lady said boy lol x


----------



## Jess19

Congrats!! Yey!! I bet everyone is thrilled!!


----------



## katy88

Jess19 said:


> Congrats!! Yey!! I bet everyone is thrilled!!

 thank you yes everyone is so happy 1st boy in 25 years x


----------



## Jess19

Wow that's awesome!!


----------



## La Mere

Wow, congrats, katy! :hug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Katy! :yipee: I'm over the moon for you!


----------



## littlelotti1

Yay Katy! How wonderful :)


----------



## katy88

Thanks everyone still dont feel real that we are having a boy :) x


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey guys.
I just wanted to let you know that I´m cutting down on my subscription threads here on BnB.
I really need to focus on studying flying material this winter, so I´ll only be checking up on my pregnancy journal. I´ll try to get on there every day, but can´t promise anything.
Those of you that want to keep up with my progress, can follow up on me there.
I´ll miss you guys, and maybe I´ll get on here more after the new years.
I won´t stop completely, but I´ll cut down on my internet time a lot.

Internet is just too damn addictive.

Still love you guys, and :hugs: 
all around


----------



## YikesBaby

preg_pilot said:


> Hey guys.
> I just wanted to let you know that I´m cutting down on my subscription threads here on BnB.
> I really need to focus on studying flying material this winter, so I´ll only be checking up on my pregnancy journal. I´ll try to get on there every day, but can´t promise anything.
> Those of you that want to keep up with my progress, can follow up on me there.
> I´ll miss you guys, and maybe I´ll get on here more after the new years.
> I won´t stop completely, but I´ll cut down on my internet time a lot.
> 
> Internet is just too damn addictive.
> 
> Still love you guys, and :hugs:
> all around

The internet sure is addictive!! Good luck with your studies hun! :hugs:


----------



## littlelotti1

Had my follow up appoinment and it went not so great. She is falling behind on growth and my placenta is maturing too quickly all because of the artery notching. The good news is that the artery notching is better than before, so maybe she will start growing better. At this point they just want to keep an eye on things still, soo we are trying to stay positive!


----------



## YikesBaby

Aww hun, my fingers are crossed that LO just needs a growth spurt! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hang in there! :hugs: She might just be petite!


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Hope everything is ok and turns out alright


----------



## katy88

hope everything goes all right and she has her growth spurt really soon :) she could just be a small baby all my babies have got smaller and y last little girl was 3-4 weeks smaller from 18 week scan x


----------



## AfterAbigail

Baby girl will be here via planned c-section on 11th January 2013


----------



## caandii

Hi guys, I'm new here. Due Jan 5th nd jst thot i'd join this 2 pass the time quicker :)


----------



## katy88

caandii said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here. Due Jan 5th nd jst thot i'd join this 2 pass the time quicker :)

hello :hi: is this your 1st baby? and do you no the gender i hope your having a smooth as can be pregnancy :)


----------



## Cailidgh

Whew, after hyperemesis settled down, they've said I'm team blue, due on January 13th, and I'm now on crutches thanks to bump playing havoc with my vertebrae, and hips and pelvis now playing up! Back in hospital Monday for glucose tests! Just another excuse for them to stick needles in me again I think... They do that far too much!!

My lil lady is so excited about new baby, she cuddles the bump, kisses it, talks to and reads to it.. Loves to feel it moving and still tries to see baby through my belly button. At some point last night she brought it a teddy bear so it didn't get lonely. She's a delight! 

Sure hope I can manage them both though! I must admit the nearer due date gets the scareder I am!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hey ladies, had my 30 week growth scan today and baby's estimated to currently weigh 4lb's :thumbup: His current head circumference is 29.2cm. They think he'll be very similar in size to my DS1, who was 8lb 10oz at birth.

I didn't get any pics and it was quite a short scan, they were mainly checking blood flow to placenta... everything is looking good and it feels like it won't be long now until I meet him :cloud9:


----------



## mimi1979

Hi ladies, even though my baby girl is due on January 21st, my scheduled c-section will be on 1-2-13!!! So excited :happydance:


----------



## katy88

hey all hows everyone doing ? hows the baby bumps.. mine got so big even ppl dont believe im only 28 weeks they alwasy say OH YOUR ONLY 28 WEEK WOW :( x


----------



## JCh

Ppl are SO rude! It's not like being pregnant gives them the right.....
Not to mention it looks like this is baby #4 - OF COURSE u will be bigger than a 1st timer.... WTF are ppl thinking when they say these things.... *End rant - breathe.....*

Feeling pretty uncomfortable these days, wake up feeling like I'm paralyzed from the pain shooting through my hips/ back :( But things are going well so far. Doc appointment today!


----------



## katy88

JCh said:


> Ppl are SO rude! It's not like being pregnant gives them the right.....
> Not to mention it looks like this is baby #4 - OF COURSE u will be bigger than a 1st timer.... WTF are ppl thinking when they say these things.... *End rant - breathe.....*
> 
> Feeling pretty uncomfortable these days, wake up feeling like I'm paralyzed from the pain shooting through my hips/ back :( But things are going well so far. Doc appointment today!

i no i text my other half and told him wht the lady just said as he was in there car with the baby and he was lke pmg tell her to f*k offf i was like i cant do that hehe.. i just go along with it like it dont up set me:) hopefully i wont get much bigger tho hehe iv put on 1 stone 2 lbs so im hoping not to put more then 2 stone on this time :s... i keep getting lower back pains and BH loads aswell but i got them with mmy 8 month old baby as well... my arms ae so sore frm the jbs i had yday :( all red and swallow... hope docs went well for you 2day x x


----------



## JCh

Doc appt went well. Baby is doing well and is head down, which I suspected since it feel like it! Kinda feels surreal to be feeling "that close" - it's going to come much quicker than I really think it will.... Gonna be a bit of a shock once it happens since I haven't experienced it before....


----------



## Jess19

I had an appointment the other day! 
My little girl is in a Frank Breech position! Its weird and idk how she is comfortable like that lol here are a few pics 
This one she has her hand and foot up by her head! Lol 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-07143811.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-07143753.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JCh

Jess19 said:


> I had an appointment the other day!
> My little girl is in a Frank Breech position! Its weird and idk how she is comfortable like that lol here are a few pics
> This one she has her hand and foot up by her head! Lol
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-07143811.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-07143753.jpg[/IMG]

Amazing pics :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Charlotte is lovely Jess. It's not uncommon for baby to still be breech... Could turn as late as 36 weeks. Zoela was upside down but across called vertex. They said though that she still had room to move and could still go back to breech. 

Glad to hear all the Dr. appts. are going so well. My next appt. is Nov. 16... I went a little over 2 weeks because DD had appts on Tuesday, which is the day I usually go. I sneak out in the morning leaving DD with DH. Works for us.


----------



## Jess19

Thanks 
I hope she turns soon. Actually I think she still flops and turns a lot. I can feel her every where all the time lol 

Good luck with your drs appointment!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, totally normal... Zoela had lots of room at 28 weeks and they said she'd probably have lots of room until 32-34 weeks. She was measuring a little smaller than average at 2lbs 6oz and 10 1/2 inches long. :)


----------



## Jess19

They never gave me a weight ..... I'm curious now 
I think I'll have a weight scan at like 35 weeks


----------



## JCh

Once it gets more snug in there and if she's still breech - there are ways to encourage baby to flip without them doing it manually on ur belly.... Hope she turns in the next bit :)


----------



## katy88

hi all  how you all feeling  did anyone have the whooping cough jab yet of so how did you arm feel.or go after and what was it like a week later ? thanks x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I had the whooping cough jab after labor with DD. I never noticed anything.

My ultrasound tech gave me a list of Zoela's measurements.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/PICS_49.jpg


----------



## katy88

Leinzlove said:


> I had the whooping cough jab after labor with DD. I never noticed anything.
> 
> My ultrasound tech gave me a list of Zoela's measurements.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/PICS_49.jpg

i had mine last wedneday and my arm went all red and sore i saw midwife yday who made me se the docs and they think i had a reaction with it it was 8cm by 4 cm big yday still.. i should of went to to docs last week when it was bad for medication but i didnt think i thought they all went like it as my flu jab went like it aswell but went down on monday so they didnt think that was that bad.. they saidi cant have it ever again. x


----------



## katy88

hiya all how u all feeling ? not long now till jan :) x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I know right! It's so exciting! We are getting closer every day!:) I smile when I hear a new show is premiering in January... And OMG! January is almost next month! :)


----------



## katy88

Leinzlove said:


> I know right! It's so exciting! We are getting closer every day!:) I smile when I hear a new show is premiering in January... And OMG! January is almost next month! :)

 i know i cant wait to meet my little boy after 3 gorgeous girls :) im due 8 days after you :D i feel so big now and uncomfortable now... how are you feeling?? i get some pain and LOADS of BH :( but counting down the weeks now.. x


----------



## JCh

I'm still counting down to the start of my mat leave... Dec 14th... Only 3 weeks! 15 work days....


----------



## littlelotti1

Had another specialist appt and my placenta is now grade three :/

But the good news is that she is now three lbs and is showing good growing tendencies :)! 

Hope you all are enjoying the third trimester!


----------



## JCh

Great news littlelotti1! So happy to hear :)


----------



## katy88

hi ll im 31 weeks 1 day now :) just wondering if any one is getting loads of BH and lower back pain with them and more discharge? i get loads of BH now get them on and off all day x


----------



## Leinzlove

I've been having sporadic BH since week 24. Nothing to much, though. And I've had bits of discharge... nothing like the looks of a mucus plug though. As for backpain, that is me with baby pushing down. I'm carrying low to begin with and my bladder knows it. I have bad bouts of heartburn and I drool in my sleep. Ewwwww.

Jch: Yay for upcoming maternity leave! :)

Littlelotti: That is excellent news... :)


----------



## JCh

Leinzlove said:


> I've been having sporadic BH since week 24. Nothing to much, though. And I've had bits of discharge... nothing like the looks of a mucus plug though. As for backpain, that is me with baby pushing down. I'm carrying low to begin with and my bladder knows it. I have bad bouts of heartburn and I drool in my sleep. Ewwwww.
> 
> Jch: Yay for upcoming maternity leave! :)
> 
> Littlelotti: That is excellent news... :)

Not sure how any OH/DH can handle a pregnant woman....
I feel so unlady-like... I can burp with the best of them... I think I may snore occasionally - woke up this morning with a weird grunt.... (DH startled me awake) I feel dead to the world when I'm sleeping - kinda makes me nervous that I'll sleep through baby crying once he's here..... Not to mention waddling, being a bit irritable and all the other great side effects.... No wonder we haven't been dtd...


----------



## YikesBaby

JCh said:


> Not sure how any OH/DH can handle a pregnant woman....
> I feel so unlady-like... I can burp with the best of them... I think I may snore occasionally - woke up this morning with a weird grunt.... (DH startled me awake) I feel dead to the world when I'm sleeping - kinda makes me nervous that I'll sleep through baby crying once he's here..... Not to mention waddling, being a bit irritable and all the other great side effects.... No wonder we haven't been dtd...

I feel just the same hun! :wacko:


----------



## Jess19

Me too!oh the joys of pregnancy! Lol :)


----------



## katy88

you would think il be used to it being my 4th haha. but i get worried still i woddle and it hurts right down there when.i was or even move..... i still.dnt beilive im having a boy i wont even say him as im scares it will.come out a little girl hehe... x


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, we are all about/continue to be... uncomfortable. But, soon we'll all be holding our LO's! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Mel

And it is so nearly December ladies! :D


----------



## katy88

hello ladies :) how is every one doing? i had a scan today as belly was 3cm bigger but baby is the right size so its all ok :) not long now till January but knowing my luck i wil go over to February as iv gone over with the other 3 kiddies :) x


----------



## JCh

Trying to be prepared to go over due BUT also want to be prepared for an early baby..... It's not a simple task to feel ready for weeks on end.... I've gotta get a proper baby bag packed this weekend.... I feel SO unsure if I have enough..... Why is this SO hard?


----------



## katy88

ahh i see you not got long left im due at the end of january so i still got a while to go it feels like.. i haven't got anything ready iv not even brought the stuff for my bag when i buy a bag hehe... im so used to all my girls being late i keep thinking get christmas and new year out the way and then start thinking about getting baby stuff in mid of january :) x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I haven't got around to bag packing yet. But, I have an idea on what to pack. I feel like I'll make it to atleast 39 weeks, so no major rush. I've also been busy with the holidays. For me they last the whole month of December.

Won't be long for us, though. January is next month. I can barely believe it.


----------



## Jess19

I don't have a bag packed either but I do have all my baby cloths and blankets washed. I just need to go through them all and figure out what I want to pack! :) 

I have a feeling Jan will go by even slower than Dec lol


----------



## JCh

I haven't officially packed anything to completion....
I did manage to sort out which items to take to hospital for baby.... Never sure I'll have enough or know the right sizes to bring... Makes me nervous and we are REALLY close to the hospital (just don't trust that DH will know what to bring if I don't already have it with us....)
Hopefully we can finish getting the nursery in order as it's still pretty much in disarray.

I WAS going to be working this week as my last one, and off today BUT since I got sick... I'm still debating working part (work the 19th as last day....) OR all of the week (until 21st) SO tired but feels like baby will want to come as soon as I'm off work.... Makes me super nervous! It still just seems like I'm going to wake up tomorrow and this was all a dream and I'm not pregnant.... 

Also at doc appt yesterday, she says "see you next week - unless u have the baby before then!" Ummmm, I am NOT ready for that! OMG!


----------



## Jess19

Lol wish my dr was that optimistic!


----------



## littlelotti1

I started packing my bag because my doctor was pretty sure I would have to give birth early, but today at the specialist we got great news!

He said he saw no reason at this point why I'd have to give birth early and if she keeps growing at this rate, she may not be underweight by birthing time! We have been hoping and praying and this is even better than what we hoped for! Even the doctor seemed surprised at how much things improved :) it is a little miracle! 

Dh and I have been smiling all day!


----------



## L.A Mommy

I'm due January 25th!! Almost there :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Jch: Well, you never know baby could come any day! :)

Littlelotti: Such wonderful news! She's going to keep growing. :) I'm glad things have improved and you are experiencing a miracle.

LA Mommy: Welcome! Won't be long now! :) Eeeek so exciting!

AFM: I can't believe how fast this week has went. It's almost time for my Dr. Appt. again. My Dr. has talked about an induction at 39 weeks because I have gestational diabetes. However, unless theres more of a medical reason... I'm going to push for 40 weeks. I can't wait to meet Zoela, but all the better if I can go into labor on my own. Who knows though what the next 5 weeks have in store for me.

I was induced at 39 weeks with DD, because of hypertension. So far so good this time.


----------



## YikesBaby

I can't believe we're all so close!! My mom had me at 34 weeks (which for me is Tues) and that kinda freaks me out... but apparently she triggered her labour by driving down a bumpy dirt road (I can't believe that's all it took!!). Still... it's making me paranoid and a little concerned that I should have the nursery finished, car seat installed, bags packed (just in case, as we are having a home birth), and clothes/linens washed!! Yikes!!!


----------



## babylgk

Going in for a c- section on Jan 16th....getting closer!
lately been feeling dizzy and nauseous. ..saw dr. a few days ago and all is well. she just said to eat/drink more throughout the day. Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## JCh

babylgk said:


> Going in for a c- section on Jan 16th....getting closer!
> lately been feeling dizzy and nauseous. ..saw dr. a few days ago and all is well. she just said to eat/drink more throughout the day. Anyone else feeling like this?

This morning my eyes are burning and I have a dull headache...... Might be that I work so early.... Up since 3:45am :(


----------



## Leinzlove

So, who else is getting super uncomfy. Achy lower belly and back??


----------



## YikesBaby

*Jch *- Wow!! I thought I had early mornings! I've been attributing my headaches to lack of sleep... man, there aren't enough hours in the day to get ready for the holidays!!!

*babylgk *- Wish I could day that not eating enough was my problem!! LOL Sorry you're feeling woozy. I get that every now and then and it usually seems to be dehydration. 

*Leinzlove *- Today was the first day I felt like this wasn't fun. My carpal tunnel is making me so crazy I went out and bought a brace for each wrist and I am feeling quite crampy. (Perhaps related to my poor eating habits today... LOL) Now I've got a weird headache. Ugh. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Yikesbaby: I hope the braces help with your carpel tunnel. Wear them especially when you go to bed at night.

This is from yesterday... I went to the DR. and the night before I almost thought I needed to go to labor and delivery. And I would have had I not had a DR. appt. the following morning.

Well, my Dr. Appt. went great. Blood Pressure perfect 122/72. No protein or sugar in my urine. I've gained 27lbs this pregnancy which is good. Zoela is low in perfect vertex position. And... Nice strong healthy HB at 138. Bump measuring right on. I had the Group B, so thats over with. 

And... I told my Dr. about all the pressure, pressing down feeling, achy lower back, and lower tummy. And about the 8 braxton hicks I had in one hour. And he said it was all normal for how low I'm carrying and my gestation and that he wasn't going to do a cervical check today because he didn't want to irritate my cervix. Say what?? I was so worried about preterm labor, but he says everything looks good and healthy. He said that he would check my cervix next week. He also said he wouldn't be surprised if I was dilated or enfaced some. That it all happens earlier with subsequent pregnancies... And just like we all know it doesn't mean labor will occur sooner or later. 

So, that is that. I'm happy all is going to perfection.


----------



## YikesBaby

Great news hun!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, great news... But! I'm going to be miserable uncomfy for weeks.


----------



## katy88

hi all :) not long now...iv been having loads of BH and lower back pain and pressure in my bum with the BH tightenings sorry tmi and super uncomfy :( and i have spd and its kicking in really bad now i somedays i cant walk it hurts loads and if i do walk i walk like an idiot hehe.. even to get out of bed it hurts.. im due jan 28th so iv stil got a while feeling like this and all 3 other babies have been late so looks like this one will be late as well. x


----------



## JCh

Leinzlove said:


> Yikesbaby: I hope the braces help with your carpel tunnel. Wear them especially when you go to bed at night.
> 
> This is from yesterday... I went to the DR. and the night before I almost thought I needed to go to labor and delivery. And I would have had I not had a DR. appt. the following morning.
> 
> Well, my Dr. Appt. went great. Blood Pressure perfect 122/72. No protein or sugar in my urine. I've gained 27lbs this pregnancy which is good. Zoela is low in perfect vertex position. And... Nice strong healthy HB at 138. Bump measuring right on. I had the Group B, so thats over with.
> 
> And... I told my Dr. about all the pressure, pressing down feeling, achy lower back, and lower tummy. And about the 8 braxton hicks I had in one hour. And he said it was all normal for how low I'm carrying and my gestation and that he wasn't going to do a cervical check today because he didn't want to irritate my cervix. Say what?? I was so worried about preterm labor, but he says everything looks good and healthy. He said that he would check my cervix next week. He also said he wouldn't be surprised if I was dilated or enfaced some. That it all happens earlier with subsequent pregnancies... And just like we all know it doesn't mean labor will occur sooner or later.
> 
> So, that is that. I'm happy all is going to perfection.

Leinzlove - I've been getting those feelings too, the cramps and feel like baby is pressing right down on cervix... Not sure if they will do an internal but I will find out at my appointment today. Baby feels like he's really wanting to come out in the last little while here.... Hope he can wait a week+ since I don't want him here until AFTER Xmas.... He has been low for a long while as well - I've been able to eat/ breathe normally for weeks now.....


----------



## Leinzlove

Katy: I sure hope he doesn't come late. I wouldn't wish overdue on anyone. :hugs:

Jch: Happy full term. :yipee: I've carried low from the get. But, I didn't think I would with this being baby 2. Let me know how you get on at your Appt. These discomforts aren't very lovely, but hopefully they mean things are progressing.


----------



## JCh

Thanks!!!! I was so worried about pre-term labor since things have been so stressful, DH lost his job at the beginning of the month and only just found out this week that he has a new one. They say high stress can cause early labor. So glad I made it to "full term" and hope it's all good news and good info at my appointment. Only thing doc has really told me is that she doesn't think baby will be too large - she thinks he should be "normal" sized :) YAY

My mom says she thinks the crampy feelings are effacement.... so MAYBE! :)


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls, how is everyone? 
Looks like were all almost full term or there already! :happydance: wow wonderful! 
I don't think baby has dropped at all for me, and I'm thinking she won't. My son never did, according to the dr my pelvis was too small for him to fit. Which is why I'm thinking that she won't either :( 
Oh how Id love to be able to breathe again lol 
I have a drs appointment tomorrow, and an ultrasound :) yey! I'm so excited! I hope I get a good 3D pic!


----------



## katy88

Leinzlove. hi ah thanks me too all overs have been late by 9 days (or 2 days) they kept changing my due date 6 days and 4 days so hopefully not to long over with this one i wouldnt mind to much as i have 2 may babies so 2 feb babies will be nice aswell :) 

jess19: hi ya nope not long now think im due 8 days after you :) my babys never drop either :( so always high up its so not comfy.. and with pain when i walk or move my legs or sit down with legs on the floor its not good it hurts loads (thinking spd?) XX


----------



## Leinzlove

Jch: Maybe enfacement. Do you get weekly checks? With DD I felt miserable those last few weeks. And every week there was no change... Not even at 39 weeks. :( It's good to keep in mind though. It's not uncommon to have no changes until labor itself, especially with the first. I hope things have been looking up with DH and the job situation. :hugs:

Jess: I know right! I can't believe one week until full term. I still feel I'll make it to atleast 39 weeks. But, tomorrow I'll be allowed to go into labor at my hospital. As you have to be atleast 36 weeks to deliver there. :) How exciting for an ultrasound... That will be awesome. I never carried high with either of my babies... 

Katy: That's crazy how some of us ladies drop and others don't. I had DD at 39 weeks but was induced for high blood pressure. No signs of it this time around. However, I have gestational diabetes and could be induced again at 39 weeks. Unless there are other reasons... I'm pushing for 40 weeks.

AFM: I'm miserable... Achy, Pains... BH, 4-5 night loo trips. But on a positive note... Zoela will be here soon. Can't wait for us all to meet our LO's. :wohoo:


----------



## Jess19

Well my little charlotte weighs a whooping 6lbs 4 oz!! I was so proud lol she's such a nice healthy size :)
Dr said if I go into labor they will just let it happen :) how exciting and scary at the same time, I'd love to have her here but it still seems early. I just want to make it past christmas! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-12-21151527.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JCh

I see my doc weekly but they don't do any internal checks yet.... I don't think they will until 40 weeks maybe? Baby is sitting quite low from what she felt but I wish I knew more details about cervical changes....

DH starts his job on Jan 7th..... I'm due on Jan 10th...... Might be an interesting new year!


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess: What a beautiful baby you have there! :) Nice weight, also. Do you think you might go into labor early? I doubt I do...

Jch: Thats good that DH got a job. I know all about the crazy year. We bought a house that closed in November... Rennovations keep on happening and we aren't even set to move in until Jan. 7. I'm not due until Jan. 20, though. And everyone jokes about whether we'll be settled in our house or if Zoela will be here first.

My Dr. will do cervical checks every week from here on out. I'm just so happy things are going so well. I had high blood pressure from 34 weeks with DD, and it was a pain to go for non stress tests every 2 days until 39 weeks when I was induced.


----------



## hunni12

I didn't even make it to january lol, I was due Jan 14th and LO came dec 19th weighing 7lbs and 13oz


----------



## littlelotti1

Congratulations! I have been excitedly waiting for the first of us to have a baby :D He is so handsome and I am super happy for you!!!


----------



## katy88

hunni12 said:


> I didn't even make it to january lol, I was due Jan 14th and LO came dec 19th weighing 7lbs and 13oz

 aww congratulations and what a good weight :) x x


----------



## Jess19

Aww congrats!! He's adorable!


----------



## JCh

Wonder who is coming next!!!

Seems to be a common theme in my family to have the baby within a few days of the due date.... So we'll see!


----------



## Jess19

I had DS 3 days before my due date. Kinda thinking it will be the same with DD. 
Id SO much rather have her now though :) I'm SO impatient lol


----------



## hunni12

Thank you ladies, it was sooo many babies being born that day at the hospital lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Hunni! He is gorgeous! :wohoo:


----------



## katy88

hi all i no this is going to sound silly as its my 4th pregnancy but baby hasnt really moved to day like no kicks or movements i dont believe babys stop moving when they are getting ready to come as you should be able to feel every movement as its getting tight in there... but i dont want to bother the hosp as i did with last pregnancy and they made me feel silly for coming in.... iv laid on my side as he normally kicks then and iv poked him and that i think if i push hard on my belly i can just make out hes moving a bit is that ok? iv been getting loads BH lately and pressure in my bum and my moo moo mucus snotty stuff ( sorry tmi ) x


----------



## Cailidgh

katy88 said:


> hi all i no this is going to sound silly as its my 4th pregnancy but baby hasnt really moved to day like no kicks or movements i dont believe babys stop moving when they are getting ready to come as you should be able to feel every movement as its getting tight in there... but i dont want to bother the hosp as i did with last pregnancy and they made me feel silly for coming in.... iv laid on my side as he normally kicks then and iv poked him and that i think if i push hard on my belly i can just make out hes moving a bit is that ok? iv been getting loads BH lately and pressure in my bum and my moo moo mucus snotty stuff ( sorry tmi ) x

Try not to worry too much hon, I was thinking this ecxact same thing about an hour ago, having not felt baby move since last night, he now has the hiccups and has had a couple kicks. Nothing huge, but nice to know he;s still there. If theres still nothing by tomorrow morning give them a ring, at the end of the day they shouldnt make you feel like that, they should be reassuring you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Poke and proud, drink something cold... If you still don't feel baby move. Go in... It's always better safe than sorry. :hugs:


----------



## katy88

hi all well i laid worry all last night as he normally moves when i go.to bedl oads and im.up all thetime needing a wee as he kicks my blader well nothing like that last night amd this morning didnt move i took my baby back for her nap around 12 as shes ill and tired and i had a kick but nothing since then hes not really moving at all or being him self or am i just worring over nothing thanks ladies x


----------



## Jess19

You know his routine better than anyone and if something just isn't right than maybe take a trip in. 
Like leinzlove said....its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Cailidgh

katy88 said:


> hi all well i laid worry all last night as he normally moves when i go.to bedl oads and im.up all thetime needing a wee as he kicks my blader well nothing like that last night amd this morning didnt move i took my baby back for her nap around 12 as shes ill and tired and i had a kick but nothing since then hes not really moving at all or being him self or am i just worring over nothing thanks ladies x

Definitely ring your MW hon, if for no other reason than to get some peace of mind and knowing it's still okay! It's very much worth taking hte time to note down any movements you do feel and when so you can show her, she'll likely ask you start doing that anyway.


----------



## katy88

hello ladies thought il update you all.. :) well i didnt feel any movements so i was worried and was talking to my partner about it i sat and poked the baby and drank cold water and everything had a kick so i thought i will wait it out as knowing me il go to hosp and he be jumping all over the place like my little girl did and i got made to feel i was in the wrong for going in.. so i left it to i got my other kids in bed and then my baby and i laid down on my side and oh the joy he was bouncing about kicking and everything he was back to normal bk to same routine kicking loads til li went to sleep kicking when i got up in the night with my baby girl and 1st thing in the morning kicking again just like he normally does i was happy.... but still wondering why he didnt move so much for a day and half :S x x thank you ladies for your help... hope your all well and not long till we see out babies :) xxx


----------



## littlelotti1

I know sometimes my normally VERY active LO turns inwards and I feel very little movement. I went to my doctor the first time that happened and she did a CDG and then sent me to the hospital for a Doppler, but everything was fine. I think sometimes how they are turned can impact the movement you feel but I am so happy to hear your son us back to his bouncy self :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yay, Katie! I'm so happy baby is kicking and moving. I have less active days also. But, usually poking and cold gets her moving!

Won't be long before our sweet LO's are here. :)


----------



## littlelotti1

It's finally January ladies!!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

YAY! It's January! We'll all be holding our LO's soon! Happy 2013! :yipee:


----------



## Jess19

Yey! 2 more weeks to go!!! 
It could be any time now! I'm so excited!! 

What's everyone doing to keep busy??? 
I'm nesting lol everything is getting cleaned! 

Here's a 37 week bump pic :)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-12-31235734.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## littlelotti1

Jess, what a lovely pic and a beautiful bump! 

I have been putting away the Christmas decor and per cooking some meals for the freezer :) 

We are getting really excited too and our LO, who has always been around the 3rd percentile for growth is now in the 13% and keeps improving so that makes us even more excited!!!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :)
I put away all my christmas stuff on the 30th. 
I usually leave it up for about a week after the New Year but I'm so scared ill go into labor so I cleaned and put everything away early


----------



## katy88

yay its January not long now ladys :) and what a lovely bump jess :) cant wait for a update on whos had there baby 1st wont be me lol as mine are always late hehe x x good luck everyone x


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess: Loving the bump! Beautiful! :)

Zoela weighs 7lbs 1oz, which is 50 percentile, measuring right on with her due date. She is also head down and fully engaged. I'm 1cm dilated and 20% enfaced. Heart rate is 140bpm. (She is 12oz bigger than DD was at this point.) We will be meeting our little love one day soon. :)

I do know that I won't be induced before 39 weeks and for sure I won't be allowed to go past my EDD.

I'm a bit surprised that she's taking up my whole belly. And she doesn't have much room left in there. My Dr. will really be looking at my placenta. With GD thats our worry that the placenta will stop doing its job earlier. So, I'm very curious to hear what he says on Monday. And I will go with whatever he suggests. 


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1580.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1581.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1582.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1583.jpg


----------



## JCh

Hey all!!! Well it is January - wow, this has come fast! Countdown really is on, didn't feel like Xmas/ New Years meant anything since baby coming is so much more important.
Been trying to get as much rest as possible, of course this time of year means lots more visiting... Hopefully it'll calm down until he's here!
Good luck ladies, cannot wait to see which baby comes next :)


----------



## Leinzlove

JCH: WOW! Just 6 days to go for you... You'll be meeting your little guy really soon. Maybe today! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Mel

It's so exciting! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrs. Mel... 7 days to go for you eeeek! I just got a feeling its about to rain babies up in here... :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

I hope so! I'm so excited to meet him / her!

Not too long for you either :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

I think it'll be a bit for me yet. I've just been feeling tooo great!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm feeling good too really, very crampy though! I'm a first time Mum, so no idea what to expect!


----------



## JCh

Mrs Mel said:


> I'm feeling good too really, very crampy though! I'm a first time Mum, so no idea what to expect!

I've had lots of cramps lately, the other night lots of BH that were borderline painful but they subsided.... So I guess he just isn't ready yet.
Doc had suggested a sweep for my appt yesterday but I decided to pass and wait another week.... We will see if I'm up for it by Thurs/ Fri.....
DH starts his new job on Monday (Jan 7th) so I was a bit concerned baby would come RIGHT before he starts it, better to let him come when ready or maybe in a week...

Kind of nervous since I will soon be home alone a lot more, but Mom is about 20-30 mins away and will come as soon as she's needed. Also, DH will be keeping his phone close-by incase something starts....

Wonder who is next.... I think LOTS will be arriving soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

Eeek, Jch you are so close. :) You never know DH may not be able to get a day in before baby arrives. It's really good that his phone is staying on. :) This is the first day I'm planning to make sure DH keeps him on. And I have to remember to keep mine and my camera charged. I'm so lazy with it.

I do feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever. Even though in all reality it could be anyday.


----------



## littlelotti1

Jch, wow only 4 days and only 5 for Mrs. Mel! It feels like so much time has passed since our BFP's!


----------



## littlelotti1

Oh and I wanted to share our 3d ultrasound at out last appointment :)

My husband actually teared up when he saw her , it was very sweet!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful! Beautiful! Baby! :)


----------



## Jess19

Awww so cute :)


----------



## JCh

DH has made it to work, his boss was fine with me calling/ texting for ANY issues. Baby REALLY feels like he's going to just fall out today... Eeek! Hope he can at least get a full day in, I'm really hoping that baby waits until Friday doc appointment so that he can be here with baby for the weekend and not miss much work.... Fingers Crossed!!!!!

Anyone else feel like baby is going to just fall out randomly? So much pressure! I'm waiting for plug/ water to break as it feels like it's going to happen (at least in my mind....)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yes JCh, I had this last night, I've never felt pressure like it! I keep hoping my waters will just go!

Great picture littlelotti!


----------



## Leinzlove

Jch & Mel: I hope it means that your waters are about to break. 

AFM: I'm scheduled for induction next Monday Jan. 14 @ 4pm (US Eastern). So, baby will be here that night or the next day. I have to be there at 3:15pm to set up my room. I'm so excited!


----------



## katy88

hi all hope all going well.. just had my 37 week.check up and baby is back to back :-( i hope he turns x x x


----------



## Jess19

Leinzlove :happydance: yey for having an induction date :) hope she comes sooner

Katy88 I heard back to back labr can be painful :hugs: hope he turns for you

AFM: I'm just tying to wait patiently but its not working :( I just want to go into labor like right now! 
But I doubt that will happen any time soon, I have a strong feeling I'm going to be over due :( 
With each passing day I get a bit more moody......poor DH :( he's been dealing with me and my grumpyness


----------



## littlelotti1

Katy: Good luck with him turning!
Did they suggest pelvic tilts or anything like that may help?

Leinzlove: how exciting on seeing your new daughter in six days or less!

It is getting hard to stay patient! My doctor told me if I miss any of my every other day appointments, she will assume I'm already holding my little one in my arms :)


----------



## katy88

hello ladies thank you yeah i was told its linger harder and more painfull im so worried now going to.try get him to turn with in.two weeks hope he does as my 3rd was bad labour and she wasnt even back to back lol... getting the ball.out now hope that works.. does anyone no any other ways to.gt him to turn x


----------



## JCh

Bouncing on the ball should help... Also try going down on ur knees and elbows and rocking/ swaying - might just help get baby turned!

Some new things happening.... had pink mixed with discharge before bed then woke up losing plug. Both have stopped and no contractions have started but from what I have read they say labor in 24-48 hrs..... Worst case I have a sweep at my doc appt on Friday... We will see!


----------



## YikesBaby

Yay... you're so close JCh!!

katy88 - I would definitely spend time on all fours... and avoid slouching (that can make them flip back to back apparently). Good luck hun!! :)


----------



## littlelotti1

Jch, that sounds sooo promising! How wonderful to be getting even closer :)


----------



## Jess19

Jch that sounds exciting!!!! Good luck!.! :)


----------



## katy88

jch wow thats great hopefully your baby will be here very soon :D. iv been bouncing away and not sitting on the sofa and been sleeping on my left side hopefully it will work :) where iv been bouncing iv had loads more discharge and had of spotting wasnt my plug tho as was just few spots of red blood..had it with my daughter after bouncing on the ball loads hehe. i no i wl go over due and have a feb baby as all 3 have been late.. been stripping wallpaper today for last 2 hours lol x x


----------



## JCh

So Tuesday afternoon- night I was getting contractions every 15 mins lasting for about 30-40 seconds.... But they stopped by morning. Went out shopping yesterday with my mom and they started again in the afternoon but still the 15 mins apart and nothing progressing sooner.... They stopped by evening.... Hopefully this means something is finally happening but it's still not "active labour..."
The combination of these things I'm hoping will help at the sweep tomorrow am and maybe I'll have a baby this weekend!!! 
If he doesn't come, I've got a gf who does refelxology who just offered to help me out and see if some of that works!!! Fingers crossed!!!!
Due date TODAY!!!!


----------



## littlelotti1

Jch, that sounds like you are getting so close! Good luck with the reflexology and congrats on today being your due date:) I hope he gets there very soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

JCH: Hope you've had baby by now. :hugs:

AFM: I lost my mucus plug last night and have been achy since. I still doubt I'll go into labor before my induction. My house is clean and I'm properly groomed. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck ladies! It definitely sounds like these babies will be here soon! x


----------



## littlelotti1

My doctor says my cervix is very ripe and she thinks the baby will be here soon! Have any of you ladies heard about that or is it one of those signs that could mean something but could also mean we have another few weeks of waiting? 
My sister just left after a month long visit so I hope I have time to clean and do laundry:)


----------



## katy88

wow things seem.to be moving.on for everyone here  seems like i got forever left still.... yday i went to.the loo and sorry fot tmi but i could smell sex like semen me amd my oh havent had sex.in about a month so.cant be from that i wear a really thin pad and it has mucus plug on and a light colour on and it smells like sex and mix with something... i.dont no.what to.thing as never had it before.. feel.dumb as this is my 4th baby x


----------



## Leinzlove

Jch: Congrats on your beautiful bundle. :)

Mrs Mel: I hope you've had baby by now. :hugs: 

littlelotti: Sounds promising! I hope LO comes soon. :)

Katy: You never know... You could go right now. Were your other babies overdue? I don't know anything about the discharge you are describing. So no help here. 

AFM: Bring on Monday... :)


----------



## katy88

hello wow has people had babys here ? time differents :-( yeah all 3 of my babys was late :-( so think this one will be too... x x


----------



## Mrs Mel

No baby for me yet - hopefully soon though! x


----------



## Leinzlove

Jch had her baby early this morning... I'm pretty sure. (Maybe look in the January Beans thread.) :yipee:

Mrs Mel: Ahhh... I was hoping baby wasn't being so snug in there. :hugs: Any signs? When is your next OB appt?

AFM: I've probably shouted to the moon... But I'm being induced Monday!


----------



## littlelotti1

Oh congrats to Jch! How wonderful for her :)

good luck leinzlove with the induction! Can't wait to hear about your new LO!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Leinzlove said:


> Jch had her baby early this morning... I'm pretty sure. (Maybe look in the January Beans thread.) :yipee:
> 
> Mrs Mel: Ahhh... I was hoping baby wasn't being so snug in there. :hugs: Any signs? When is your next OB appt?
> 
> AFM: I've probably shouted to the moon... But I'm being induced Monday!

Good luck for tomorrow! Look forward to hearing the news!
I'm seeing my midwife on Tues, where she'll attempt a sweep :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

Mel: I hope you are in labor right now. No need to make it to the sweep... :hugs:


----------



## littlelotti1

Good luck Mel! I hope you can hold your baby very soon! 

Lenizlove, can't wait to hear about your LO:)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks ladies, but it's looking like the sweep is going to happen! No sign of baby today! 

Lenizlove, good luck with your induction!

And good luck littlelotti, not long now! x


----------



## Jess19

Mel hope the sweep helps move things along

Leinzlove can't wait to see your little girl and hear all about her birth 

I have a drs appointment in about an hour.....I have no idea what to expect :( I'm not getting my hopes up again


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess: Can't wait to see your LO! Can't believe our babies will be born on the same day. YAY! :)

Ladies: I've been updating my journal. Link is in signature.


----------



## YikesBaby

DH and I promised not to tell anyone what names we've chosen... but I am going to tell you ladies, just to get it off my chest. :) 

Boy: London James
Girl: Sienna June (June is my grandma's name)

Yay!! Feels good to tell someone!


----------



## littlelotti1

Yikes, what lovely names! 

Leinzlove, hoping things are progressing!


----------



## littlelotti1

Oh I just read leinzlove had her baby! 

Congrats! I am so happy for you :D


----------



## katy88

ahh wow has she congrats....i feel.like il be the last one on here lol x


----------



## littlelotti1

Katy, I am feeling like that too, I have not had any contractions or anything different feeling in my body. I don't even know what a contraction feels like and my mom said she was fully dilated before she felt any, she only went in because she was bleeding and they told her she was ready to push :o


----------



## YikesBaby

littlelotti1 said:


> Katy, I am feeling like that too, I have not had any contractions or anything different feeling in my body. I don't even know what a contraction feels like and my mom said she was fully dilated before she felt any, she only went in because she was bleeding and they told her she was ready to push :o

Wouldn't that be lovely?!

HUGE CONGRATS Leinzlove!!! Can't wait to hear your story and see some pics!!


----------



## katy88

littlelotti1 said:


> Katy, I am feeling like that too, I have not had any contractions or anything different feeling in my body. I don't even know what a contraction feels like and my mom said she was fully dilated before she felt any, she only went in because she was bleeding and they told her she was ready to push :o

 ah wow that would be good i.just dont dilate :-( i always have the drip put in iv had a bit of mucus but thats about it but i had that with all mine and thy all be late :-( im due 28th jan.. im viewing a house today so.was thinking knowing my luck.i would of went into labour lol as been.waiting.for a viewing of a house for ages hehe x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Leinzlove! x


----------



## Leinzlove

Lovely names YikesBaby! Love Love Love the June especially. :)

AFM: Here's my Zoela Dawn, born January 15, 2013 at 12:15pm (Eastern Usa) weighing 6lbs 12oz and 19 1/2 inches long.

Both of us Baby & Mama healthy! :)
 



Attached Files:







580537_10200164239210209_200343979_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









25978_10200165861730771_675102796_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## katy88

Leinzlove said:


> Lovely names YikesBaby! Love Love Love the June especially. :)
> 
> AFM: Here's my Zoela Dawn, born January 15, 2013 at 12:15pm (Eastern Usa) weighing 6lbs 12oz and 19 1/2 inches long.
> 
> Both of us Baby & Mama healthy! :)

big congrats hun she is just so cute :) she weighs the same as my 2nd baby did :D x x


----------



## littlelotti1

She is just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, idk if I updated this thread yet
I had my little girl on 1/15/2013 she weighed 7lbs 10oz 2oinches long at 7:31am 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-16144805.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## katy88

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls, idk if I updated this thread yet
> I had my little girl on 1/15/2013 she weighed 7lbs 10oz 2oinches long at 7:31am
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-16144805.jpg[/IMG]

ahh congrats hun shes so cute and a good weigh hope.your both doing well.x ..


----------



## YikesBaby

Oh my goodness!!! Zoela and Charlotte are sooo beautiful. Congratulations and great work ladies!! 

I would love hear how it all went. :)


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :)
Can't wait to see everyones babies! Soon enough they will all be here! :)


----------



## littlelotti1

Jess, she's precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful Charlotte! Jess, our girls were born just 5 hours apart! :)


----------



## caandii

I started having contractions 5 mins apart on the 5th. Went to hospital but was only 1cm so was sent home. Over the next 5 days had constant contractions between 5 nd 20 mins apart so got no sleep. On the 10th they became 2 mins apart so went to hospital again, was 3cm. Had waters broken at abt 1pm. My beautiful boy Zain arrived at 6.56pm weighing 6lb 7.5oz :)


----------



## Leinzlove

caandii said:


> I started having contractions 5 mins apart on the 5th. Went to hospital but was only 1cm so was sent home. Over the next 5 days had constant contractions between 5 nd 20 mins apart so got no sleep. On the 10th they became 2 mins apart so went to hospital again, was 3cm. Had waters broken at abt 1pm. My beautiful boy Zain arrived at 6.56pm weighing 6lb 7.5oz :)

Congrats! Love the name Zain! :thumbup:


----------



## katy88

ahh bless everyones having there babies.i.still.have 10 days to.go :-( x


----------



## littlelotti1

Congrats on Zain! 

They said today that if our LO isn't here in a week, they will induce. She hasn't been gaining as much as they hoped, but they hope she comes out on her own soon! Still no contractions for me though. They think she is about 6.2 lbs now. I hope she comes out soon cause the doctors appts and CDGs nearly every day make me increasingly nervous!


----------



## YikesBaby

Congrats caandi!! Can't wait for pics! 

Littlelotti - I am sending you positively labour vibes!!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

littlelotti & yikesbaby: Are you in labor? Any Signs?


----------



## littlelotti1

Leniz, i am so happy to read that you got to go home! 

Well I don't know if this means anything but I have been having almost daily CTGs and today I had hills on mine and I have never had anything like that. The nurse though isn't my regular one, so she said it was probably nothing, but my contraction line has always been a very flat line and today every 12 mins I had a little wave, not just a tiny spike from me moving :) I hope that means something and I did feel them! They didn't hurt, but they felt like pressure like when you go deep underwater but just in my lower belly.... Could this be contractions? I am still having them.


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitley contractions! :) I hope they are the start of labor. So exciting! :)

Thanks hun! Me too. I had GD controlled with diet, but it took Zoela a few more days to regulate her own blood sugar levels.


----------



## YikesBaby

Nothing happening over here. Plug is intact. Few BH's. No runs yet. LOL I think this baby is getting too comfy. That's okay... I've got 9 days... and hope to sleep for all of them. :)


----------



## littlelotti1

Well I am still having the pressure contraction things and they feel stronger but still don't hurt much, they feel like menstural cramps. Also I have been loosing the plug the last two days and this morning it was slightly pink! I don't want to get too excited, but these seem positive signs? 

Good luck yikes, I had no signs til the last two days, so maybe you will start showing signs of LO's arrival soon :)

Leinzlove, so are Zoela's levels where they should be now? She's sooooo cute!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yikesbaby: Yes, sleep is good. I'm deprived all of the time. Zoela gets me up every 3 hours. I hope baby gets here soon for you, though. 

Littlelotti: Sounds soooo good like things are happening. I hope the next time I check in I find that you've had your LO. :)

Thanks for asking about Zoela. Yes, her levels are good. She's perfect! It just took extra time for her pancreas to make insulin to regulate her own levels. It's common and more so in women who had GD.


----------



## katy88

hello ladies hope all well :) im 39 weeks today been getting loadsBH and back ache with them and bit of mucus,, i wear a pad now and there is always a yellowish stain on it any ideas what that could be maybe mucus aswell? x


----------



## littlelotti1

Still having contractions but at my appointment a few hours ago, my cervix had not opened at all :( 
The doctor thinks the contractions will pick up and get stronger and stronger, and I hope so!!! She said if they get stronger and by tomorrow night I am not in labor, to go to hospital and see if they can do acupuncture to help them pick up. They are hurting a bit more, but not a whole lot. Any tips to help speed them along? I have been bouncing on a birthing ball a lot, maybe that will open up my cervix?

Katy, I heard a lot of women produce more mucus in general near birth, so it sounds like a good sign :)

I am so happy to hear how well Zoela is doing!! Have you been doing alright? Does GD hang around for awhile after the birth or does it go away quite quickly?


----------



## katy88

littlelotti1 said:


> Still having contractions but at my appointment a few hours ago, my cervix had not opened at all :(
> The doctor thinks the contractions will pick up and get stronger and stronger, and I hope so!!! She said if they get stronger and by tomorrow night I am not in labor, to go to hospital and see if they can do acupuncture to help them pick up. They are hurting a bit more, but not a whole lot. Any tips to help speed them along? I have been bouncing on a birthing ball a lot, maybe that will open up my cervix?
> 
> Katy, I heard a lot of women produce more mucus in general near birth, so it sounds like a good sign :)
> 
> I am so happy to hear how well Zoela is doing!! Have you been doing alright? Does GD hang around for awhile after the birth or does it go away quite quickly?

 i go on my ball and it makes the bh and backache hurt more i rock right bk and forwards aswell as side to side and bouncing lol and roll my hips in a circle it makes them hurt a bit more so hopefully they doing something.. i got midwife tomorrow 11.30am uk time... and shes going to check me :) ahh thanks i was worried about the yellowish stain on my pad as when i wipe my mucus plus is light white hint of green which i had with all of my babies sorry TMI x x


----------



## littlelotti1

My contractions are getting stronger and stronger! They arebetween 5 and 9 mins apart now but defiantly starting to hurt! I am getting excited/focused.


----------



## littlelotti1

About every five mins now and painful! Also bloody show ..I wanna breathe through these at no e as long as possible, but I think I'm making progress :)


----------



## katy88

littlelotti1 said:


> About every five mins now and painful! Also bloody show ..I wanna breathe through these at no e as long as possible, but I think I'm making progress :)

hi any news... i had my baby today :) my waters broke at midnight and i went to hospital and i was 1 cm stayed in for a bit and i was 2 cm so came home eand they told me to come back when they are 2-3 mns apart and lasting 1 mins and lie this for hr..... so i went home in loads of pain no belly contractions tho just back and pelvic..... i had a long soak in bath for 2 hours whiles my other half got some sleep as it was now 6am... we have 3 little kids here.... i was in bath from 7-9am other half came and got me out the bath as pain was hurtiing me so badly and b 10.30 we was thinking of going to see my midwife at 11.20 as thats when my appointment was.... 10.45 started pushing so rang hosp who told me to ring 999 for ambulance and they wil send a emergency midwife out.... time got of the phone was about 10.53am ambulance was here 11.01 and midwife was here 11.08am i gave birth to my baby boy at 11.15am on my sofa no pan relief nothing it hurt like mad and he got stuck and they was all trying to rip him out of me pulling him like mad had 2 midwives and a paramedic trying to get him out i was so scared and pushing like mad but he came out a bit blue and not breathing well but after min or 2 he was fine and i got to hold him for the 1st tme.. was nice as all my kids was in the house and got to see him as soon as they could and they could hear me have him and his 1st cry.... if it wasnt for my partner i would not of rang hosp or 999 and i would of gave birth on my own and with hm side ways and getting stuck i cant imaged what would of happen to him... im so luckly to of had my other half with me thought it all...and best of all i got to stay at home with my family :) xxxx


----------



## YikesBaby

Congrats katy!!! :) Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## littlelotti1

Only 1 cm dilated and so exhausted. I wonder how many more days this will go on. I had a breakdown after I got home from the hospital and couldn't stop crying cause I amso terribly tired and these painful contractions every five mins seem to be doing nothing!

Katy, congrats and I am so glad everyone's doing well! Giving birth at home sounds quite intense!


----------



## Leinzlove

Katy: Congratulations! :)

LittleLotti: I hope you've had your baby before you read this post. :hugs:


----------



## littlelotti1

Our precious baby came on her due date! I am soooo in love!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## YikesBaby

Congrats littlelotti!! She's gorgeous!! :)


----------



## littlelotti1

Thank you so much yikes! Have you had your bundle of joy yet?


----------



## YikesBaby

Still nothing :(I lost a little bit of plug today, but baby is showing no signs of giving up his/her comfy home. I cleaned blinds and did laundry and puttered around the house...now I'm going to try bouncing on the ball. 

MW is going to do a sweep tomorrow... and then I am going to jump DH for some :sex:, eat some spicy food, eat some pineapple... do whatever I can! :blush: 

I'm torn because I want the extra couple of days of sleep but I don't want to get to the point that induction is required. :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

LittleLotti: Gorgeous, Gorgeous baby! Congratulations!

Yikes: Have you had baby? Are you going to have a February baby or a January baby? The suspense is getting me. Don't blame baby for being snug though, so warm in the womb. :)


----------



## littlelotti1

Yikes, any baby yet? I hope that all your tricks worked! 

Leinzlove, thank you! Her daddy and I are sooo happy and in love with her :)


----------



## YikesBaby

Still nothing over here!!! I will try all of my tricks tonight ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yikes: I can't believe it! Baby is snug! Atleast baby waited for Daddy! :)

AFM: The announcements I ordered came today. But, I'm still waiting on prints to mail them. It's so exciting. So, Zoela didn't get the professional photos that DD did. But, I didn't want to spend $100+ as we are getting a family shoot done this spring in the park. So the weather plays a part and also that I'm still looking a bit pregnant. :haha:

Here are the announcements. They are 5x7. These aren't the best pictures of them as they won't let you save them to your PC. So, they were just taken with my phone.

Spoiler
Front
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/130202_0006_zps8de8b1fd.jpg
Tag on Front
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/130202_0009_zps8cd73f53.jpg
Back
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/130202_0011_zpsaa6ac8c9.jpg

Here are the prints. The pink collage is printed for everyone. And the newborn poses are for close family and friends. I ended up printing them all for 9c each and just going 4x6's.

Spoiler
Had to have her awake pic... Looks just like I did as a baby. :)
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/2013-01-23_zps6bae35c5.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1914_zpse81ffbd6.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1911_zps562d0f55.jpg


----------



## YikesBaby

*Leinzlove *- Those are so great!! You've inspired me to do some too! :) I've booked a professional shoot for when LO is 5-10 days old... can't wait!!! Now s/he just needs to show up!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun... Now come on baby!


----------



## YikesBaby

Tell me about it! I still don't have any symptoms really!! I am going to go for a long walk today - hopefully that will help! :)


----------



## littlelotti1

I keep waiting to hear some news Yikes :)


----------



## YikesBaby

Cross your fingers for my sweep tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## littlelotti1

Fingers crossed! Good luck!!


----------



## YikesBaby

Hey gals!!

Okay - so I had my stretch and sweep this morning and my MW felt things were definitely progressing. I am 2-3 cm dilated (though she stretched it more), cervix is totally soft and 50% effaced (which she thought was as good as it would get pre-labour) and baby's head is firmly engaged. She thought I would have lots of cramping but I haven't had much yet. I lost a wee bit of plug and my back is aching a bit... but otherwise I feel pretty good (with the exception of feeling sleepy).

I had a nap (and may have another) and I'm just hoping things are moving along. She thought I might go into labour tonight based on how favourable my cervix is... if not, I have another stretch and sweep scheduled for Thursday.

If nothing works... (which is unlikely) I will be induced next Weds. However, my MW will come over in the morning, break my water, and try to induce labour at home so we don't have to go in to the hospital. 

Please send me your labour dust!! :hugs: Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Lots of labor dust. I hope tonight is the one. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck! I am sure it will happen naturally for you :D x


----------



## YikesBaby

Thanks so much ladies!! You are keeping me sane! I am still losing tons of plug (holy crap, how much is there??) and I got a decent night's sleep (if you don't count the 5 pee breaks)... so let's hope today's sweep brings things on this evening. 

They are calling for a massive snow storm tonight/tomorrow apparently too... and my MW lives an hour away. Ugh. Fingers are crossed for so many reasons!!!


----------



## littlelotti1

Good luck yikes!


----------

